# Alittle Stihl vacation



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ever wonder where Stihl Inc is located, let me show you..







Its about 15 minutes from there.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

And here,


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> And here,



Is that a company picnic


----------



## adkranger (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pics.......... but ain't ya got a ZOOM lens??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

To here, call first,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

adkranger said:


> Nice pics.......... but ain't ya got a ZOOM lens??:hmm3grin2orange:



Got 121 pics of breasts and behinds thank you,LOLOLOL


----------



## adkranger (Aug 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Is that a company picnic



If it's a company picnic, where's the calendar girls??


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange:


adkranger said:


> If it's a company picnic, where's the calendar girls??



he's hiding those pictures in his outhouse.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Once past the guard you see this,


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Once past the guard you see this,



Looks like they need to trim their hedges


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 20, 2007)

*Security*

The security is for keeping out the husky spies...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*okokokok*

some boobies,






Those were from 10 floors up, they never knew I was spying,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> some boobies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you go on a dealer trip to the factory


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

We decided to see what a 441 engine looks like inside,






I took that picture beleive it or not and that is a real engine..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Probably can't get their hedge trimmers started! LOL



Afraid not Treeco, no dummies from Ga work there,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*more 441*






Of note the 441 is destine to be a classic, who said that a year ago, ME
Its been a trouble free saw since day one..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Blackhawk Down moive, heres the saws*


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Probably can't get their hedge trimmers started! LOL



And just when I started to say good things about you.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Andreas Stihl's favorite toy*






Its written the son told his pop those tractors gotta go. The old man replied you take away my toy I may as well reitre. The tractor went but the old man stayed..


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> some boobies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah....we're gonna wanna see more of that.


----------



## chainsawjunky (Aug 20, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Yeah....we're gonna wanna see more of that.


Speak for yourself, I want to see more saws. Just kidding, I agree with red :hmm3grin2orange: 

Evan


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Yeah....we're gonna wanna see more of that.




$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ????????? LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Class anyone?*


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


>



Hey, they changed that room up.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*I'm mad, their shop is super clean, grrr*






Lake you said my shop was too clean, now whatcha say,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*$19,000 chain grinder, it just isn't fair, grrrr*






100% automatic, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

*The Classics for my buddy Belgian*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Lake you said my shop was too clean, now whatcha say,LOL



They don't have to deal with real world saws..... today I wrestled 2 x 200T, an 056, an 041, 2 x 044 and and 036-pro into submission... and the phone, and usual mass of dumb and dumber customers...

about 10 lbs of filth came off them (the saws), most of it on me. 

Oh yes... and one dragged in an 088 with a 6 foot bar that "came off" while they were cutting... 

Filth, oil, grease, gray hairs.. my life.. all while you were sucking up to the big boys...


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


>



he's going to like that one.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats about all the pics I got around the factory. 

Thanks to you know who for the tour and it was great meeting up with you again and getting a first hand look at how the place has grown.

For those that don't know that factory had 1200 workers about 4 years ago, today they have over 2000. The future of Stihl is brighter than ever, they are growing leaps and bounds.

The rest of the pics are a mere 120 photos of babes on the beach taken by a sneaky guy up on the 10th floor of the Holiday Inn. They never had a clue THE CHAMP was spying on them for hours with a 800mm lens,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats about all the pics I got around the factory.
> 
> Thanks to you know who for the tour and it was great meeting up with you again and getting a first hand look at how the place has grown.
> 
> ...



Dats why you da Champ, sneaky devil you


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Did you go on a dealer trip to the factory



Dealer trip, no indeedy. Mow I got connections. I said I was coming down for a visit and I was treated like THE CHAMP,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Dealer trip, no indeedy. Mow I got connections. I said I was coming down for a visit and I was treated like THE CHAMP,LOLOL


How many times have I got to tell you that word is spelled with a "u." :yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> They don't have to deal with real world saws..... today I wrestled 2 x 200T, an 056, an 041, 2 x 044 and and 036-pro into submission... and the phone, and usual mass of dumb and dumber customers...
> 
> about 10 lbs of filth came off them (the saws), most of it on me.
> 
> ...



For what its worth to you ole feller your name was brought up several times today and trust me the big boys know exactly who you are and what a great asset you are to Stihl.

Also there is a real tall guy that works down there. I got the chance to go up to his office to see if it was clean just like he did when he came by our shop a month or so ago. His office past my inspection,LOL That guy is a real charactor and you know who I'm referring to Lake.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> For what its worth to you ole feller your name was brought up several times today and trust me the big boys know exactly who you are and what a great asset you are to Stihl.
> 
> Also there is a real tall guy that works down there. I got the chance to go up to his office to see if it was clean just like he did when he came by our shop a month or so ago. His office past my inspection,LOL That guy is a real charactor and you know who I'm referring to Lake.



How is Peter


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

spacemule said:


> How many times have I got to tell you that word is spelled with a "u." :yoyo:



Really, what word,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> How is Peter



LOLOLOL, you know him too huh. Hey I got a look at his car too, wowowow, one of those high dollar fancy Mercedes. No wonder he likes us,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOL, you know him too huh. Hey I got a look at his car too, wowowow, one of those high dollar fancy Mercedes. No wonder he likes us,LOL



Surprised he can fit in it, as tall as he is.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Surprised he can fit in it, as tall as he is.



Your not kidding, that is one tall man. At a meeting we had a while back I walked up to him to give him some non-sense. I looked up at him and said can you lean down. He goes can't you stand on your tip toes,LOLOL That guy is a hoot indeed.


----------



## buck futter (Aug 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> They don't have to deal with real world saws..... today I wrestled 2 x 200T, an 056, an 041, 2 x 044 and and 036-pro into submission... and the phone, and usual mass of dumb and dumber customers...
> 
> about 10 lbs of filth came off them (the saws), most of it on me.
> 
> ...






This reminds me of a story when I was young about a girl who ended up loosing her slipper. Its hard seeing Tom go to the ball huh?



Tom I used to live on the other side of the mall by that plant. Did you get a chance to go to rallys? I swear they had the best and greasiest burgers I have ever had.


Thanks for the pics.


But I would like some more evidence that you stayed on the beach.:angry2: 


Buck


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> They don't have to deal with real world saws..... today I wrestled 2 x 200T, an 056, an 041, 2 x 044 and and 036-pro into submission... and the phone, and usual mass of dumb and dumber customers...
> 
> about 10 lbs of filth came off them (the saws), most of it on me.
> 
> ...



Dont you love it when you pry off the clutch cover and a solid formed chunk of crap comes falling out...makes ya wanna call the customer and tell em off.

Or when you get a saw in with dark chain and the bar is blue and purple at the edges...take the oil cap off and its bone freakin dry... 

I wont ever forget when I got in a relaitivly new poulan Wild Thing...Wouldnt idle, no power in the cut. I took the cover off to find NO AIR FILTER...I asked him what happened to it, he said "It got dirty, and its better to run no air filter than a clogged one...

I was like..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

*This I saved for Belgian*






Belgian I'm not sure Andreas Stihl ever lived to see this but its a entire wall dedicated to him at the factory. Quite obvious Stihl the company has never forgotton who started it all...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just so yaw know, they do alot of saw testing not only on dyno's and in emissions labs but in wood just like we do.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Lakeside, You ever been told.....

"Bar oil resevoir?" 

"I thought you put gas in one tank and 2 stroke oil in the other"


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is one of the larger test saws they had laying around.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Lake you would love this*






My buddy made this vac/pressure tester himself. This thing is neat. It works off compressed air. You hook it up to the machine, turn one valve for a pressure test, turn another valve for a vac test. Stihl should really look into making one that for all of us poor folks,LOL Seriuosly he showed me how simple it works and how easy vac and pressure tests can be..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

buck futter said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, let me find a decent one,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Great pics Thall.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



No problem Tree, the pics are one of the reasons I went down there. I wanted give everyone a idea just how Stihl is and where they are located. Of note if a man were allowed to take pics of the manufacturing in process you would be totally amazed. That reminds me. My buddy told me that factory has won every award a factory can win. Its got to be seen to be believed. What I showed is a small sample of what I could take pics of. That factory covers 77acres and the place is spotless from one end to the other. They are also Va Beach's biggest employer. They are one of few companies in the world today that instead of taking jobs from the USA they are bringing jobs to the USA, a unheard of thing nowdays. Ford recently shut down their Norfolk plant altogether which isn't far from the Stihl plant.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Thall your kids are older than that!



Thats what makes that one decent, yaw aren't gonna get riled over kids, I know, I'm such a bas-ard,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

That old fat guy was checking that girl out,LOL


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> That old fat guy was checking that girl out,LOL



And you were checking him out...wtf?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

*This dirty old man was checking this one out,LOL*






What dirty old man, ME, her boyfriend never had a clue, in fact she didn't either,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Thall your kids are older than that!





THALL10326 said:


> Thats what makes that one decent, yaw aren't gonna get riled over kids, I know, I'm such a bas-ard,LOLOL



Come on tree Co.
Those two Know strangers have the best ice cream.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> And you were checking him out...wtf?




I thought it was a funny pic. If fire had come out of his eyes that gal would be on fire, his eyes were glued on her. I was waiting for him to have that baby he was carring and get a shot of that,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Come on tree Co.
> Those two Know strangers have the best ice cream.



I dropped down some Toostie Rolls,


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks Like you had a realy Busy day touring the Stihl Plant.
Good to see your that much into your job.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> My buddy made this vac/pressure tester himself. This thing is neat. It works off compressed air. You hook it up to the machine, turn one valve for a pressure test, turn another valve for a vac test. Stihl should really look into making one that for all of us poor folks,LOL Seriuosly he showed me how simple it works and how easy vac and pressure tests can be..





Got something similar... not as nice though. When your hand gets tired of pumping and you still can't find the damn leak, it gets connected up to 3psi continous flow air..


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

*What the? Where did ya..*



THALL10326 said:


> I dropped down some Toostie Rolls,



Me o Mio. Are you still a goast eeeewwwwooooooo


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 21, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Hey Lakeside, You ever been told.....
> 
> "Bar oil resevoir?"
> 
> "I thought you put gas in one tank and 2 stroke oil in the other"



Yep... same as their boats.. same oil too...

Today got two "lent my saw to my buddy and now it won't start".. yep.. no compression, no start...


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Got something similar... not as nice though. When your hand gets tired of pumping and you still can't find the damn leak, it gets connected up to 3psi continous flow air..



Yea, Harbor fright has the vacuum pumps cheap.
we tear the guts out of them and wrap cloth and tape around them for composite work.

Dang now I'm talking to two goast. eeeeeewwwwwwooooooo to you to.LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Looks Like you had a realy Busy day touring the Stihl Plant.
> Good to see your that much into your job.



To be honest Manual I don't consider my job even a job. Its doing something I love doing and when you got a job that you love doing its more fun than it is a job. I've had jobs before I was messing with Stihl that I hated. When I go to work its more like getting up and going to have some fun and get paid on top. As you well know along with Ultra and Belgian from the phone calls I get from yaw I have fun at work. Going to the beach was more less a two part thing. I like seeing the ocean, picking up 25-30 women and going by Stihl the very next morning still breathing,LOLOLOL A part of that was a lie I wish wasn't,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Yea, Harbor fright has the vacuum pumps cheap.
> we tear the guts out of them and wrap cloth and tape around them for composite work.
> 
> Dang now I'm talking to two goast. eeeeeewwwwwwooooooo to you to.LOL



I forgot about being invisable. I was in the Werewolf game and we all had to go into invisable mode. They killed my azz fast in that game but they screwed up. I was a vampire in that game and they killed me while I was asleep at nite, right. When does a vampire sleep, in the daytime so I'm still floating around, can ya see me now, aww ewwwwwwwwwwwww,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep... same as their boats.. same oil too...
> 
> Today got two "lent my saw to my buddy and now it won't start".. yep.. no compression, no start...



I picked up a rider today, guy said the blades just stopped..."BUT HE DIDNT HIT ANYTHING"

So I load it up o nthe trailor, get it back here, get it on the chainfalls so I can assess the damage...

So when I finish digging the softball out from between the blade and the deck....:monkey: 

What it was, was I just put on a new belt for him, he cuts half his yard, and the "belt falls off, all burnt up" and "the blades stopped suddeny" So instantly it was my fault, I MUST have put the belt on improperly.

I called him and asked him if he wanted the softball back.."what softball?" The one I dug out from under your deck "****" :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I love how after I fix something, anything that goes wrong on the equipment for the next decade is automatically my fault.

I had one of my first customers call me today telling me "That Snapper you serviced blew up" Didnt have any oil in it, and it scattered the rod. I told him to HOLD PLEASE. While I looked up his last reciept..which was dated late 2005. I explained that It had been 2 years since Id worked on it..and While I was sorry it blew up, it wasnt my fault. He tells me it is my ******* fault, I didnt tell him it was burning oil...

I told him if he wanted to pursue it further, I would be more than happy to give him my attorneys information, and that I had the signed and dated carbon copy of the reciept. 

Seems like when you start mentioning attorneys..the people looking for a free ride jump off.:chainsawguy:


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> To be honest Manual I don't consider my job even a job. Its doing something I love doing and when you got a job that you love doing its more fun than it is a job. I've had jobs before I was messing with Stihl that I hated. When I go to work its more like getting up and going to have some fun and get paid on top. As you well know along with Ultra and Belgian from the phone calls I get from yaw I have fun at work. Going to the beach was more less a two part thing. I like seeing the ocean, picking up 25-30 women and going by Stihl the very next morning still breathing,LOLOLOL A part of that was a lie I wish wasn't,LOLOLOL



Any more word on Stihl cutting down on some of the low volume shops they have? 
Are they want to close them down or just not supply them with Booklets and such. Can't say I blame them. I understand what you were saying.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> Any more word on Stihl cutting down on some of the low volume shops they have?
> Are they want to close them down or just not supply them with Booklets and such. Can't say I blame them. I understand what you were saying.



Last letter we got was you had to do enuff busines to make it worthwhile. Issue being the cost of business. Alot goes into support and advertising. Oddly most shops overall easily meet the deal but some just never make it I guess. Its safe to say the ones that don't make the grade have to be in one helluva low sale area..


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Last letter we got was you had to do enuff busines to make it worthwhile. Issue being the cost of business. Alot goes into support and advertising. Oddly most shops overall easily meet the deal but some just never make it I guess. Its safe to say the ones that don't make the grade have to be in one helluva low sale area..



strange you say that because there is a shop just out side where I work and all summer they have only had two saws on display, the racks are empty.
Oh they also have three splitting mauls. Broke mine. grrrrrrrrrr
so I am going there to see how much one of them stihl mauls cost.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> strange you say that because there is a shop just out side where I work and all summer they have only had two saws on display, the racks are empty.
> Oh they also have three splitting mauls. Broke mine. grrrrrrrrrr
> so I am going there to see how much one of them stihl mauls cost.



Round 60 bucks. Also remember that letter came from our distributor. The shop your talking about may have a distributor that isn't requiring anything. The distributors you deal with call the shots since they are your supplier.
I can't say the letter we got applies all over the country but it does for the ones on my area..


----------



## Woodie (Aug 21, 2007)

*Here we see the entire Stihl quality-control staff 
busy at their weekly staff meeting...*


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Round 60 bucks. Also remember that letter came from our distributor. The shop your talking about may have a distributor that isn't requiring anything. The distributors you deal with call the shots since they are your supplier.
> I can't say the letter we got applies all over the country but it does for the ones on my area..



Our area is hurting big time. small factorys closing all over because of the big three car manufactors.
logging got harder. now the biggest buyer only wants chipped wood.
that has just started so all the small loggers cant afford a flailer and a chipper.
getting hard to make a buck. one thing for sure, my firewood sales went up so its time to get off my arse and get cutting more wood.


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> *Here we see the entire Stihl quality-control staff
> busy at their weekly staff meeting...*



LOL Tom just told them what he was looking at out of his window and the meeting moved to his room.

hey woodie do you think tom got us one of those shirts off of that table.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> *Here we see the entire Stihl quality-control staff
> busy at their weekly staff meeting...*



LOL, hey Woodie, there's a long screwdriver under those clothes,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> *Here we see the entire Stihl quality-control staff
> busy at their weekly staff meeting...*





THALL10326 said:


> LOL, hey Woodie, there's a long screwdriver under those clothes,LOLOL



Hey Manual...check out what's playing on the screen...it's the video Stihl uses to train their design engineers..."What We've Learned About Saws in the Last 30 Years." 

All right boys...I gotta be at work in, ohhhh...six freakin' hours...night all!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Hey Manual...check out what's playing on the screen...it's the video Stihl uses to train their design engineers..."What We've Learned About Saws in the Last 30 Years."
> 
> All right boys...I gotta be at work in, ohhhh...six freakin' hours...night all!



Get some sleep Woodie, your delierious,LOLOL


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Great pics Thall.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



+10 !!!. Thanks for shooting pics of all the ole goodies, Tom. I have a BDN and KS43 already but not in that kind of shape. Now with all your relations and all, you haven't been able to sneak one saw out for your ole buddy Belgian, did you ?????opcorn: opcorn: 

Whaaaat, too busy watchin the beach girls, I should have known, you heathen, you ....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Belgian I'm not sure Andreas Stihl ever lived to see this but its a entire wall dedicated to him at the factory. Quite obvious Stihl the company has never forgotton who started it all...



Family owned company's are a rare breed in business nowadays, but are fun to work for. I like them as they prefer to focus on the long term. 

Nothing wrong to put some old pics up. It's a good reminder for all the employees to know where the great ideas came from and what it took old Andreas to become what Stihl is today. Nothing worthwhile in life comes easy !


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> *Here we see the entire Stihl quality-control staff
> busy at their weekly staff meeting...*




Hmmmmmm, that claims discussion meeting seemed to be a very short one


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice pics Tom! That would be a good "get away" for me, the plant and beach:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 21, 2007)

*ohhh yeah!!!!*



Lakeside53 said:


> Filth, oil, grease, gray hairs.. my life.. all while you were sucking up to the big boys...




I'm gonna have ta agree w/Andy,,,, I bet the birds got sucked out of the trees and flew south for the Winter early when He cranked up that vacum pump!!!!!   


 :hmm3grin2orange: :jester: :jester:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 21, 2007)

*Class dismissed!*



THALL10326 said:


>



Tom's late night rendezvous with a burrito was cause enough for an early dismissal.


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm gonna have ta agree w/Andy,,,, I bet the birds got sucked out of the trees and flew south for the Winter early when He cranked up that vacum pump!!!!!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :jester: :jester:



Never mind boys, the germans probably didn't understand one yota what da Champ was talking about, unless he was talking $$$$$$$ of course :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 21, 2007)

belgian said:


> Never mind boys, the germans probably didn't understand one yota what da Champ was talking about, unless he was talking $$$$$$$ of course :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Belgian, is there anyone on this board that really understands Tom?

_Really_ understands?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sap does (did)...
Pas does (did)...


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 21, 2007)

Tom, you in town all week?


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Tom, you in town all week?



I think he is getting bail money up right now.
His son went to jail again.
Don't know why ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Belgian, is there anyone on this board that really understands Tom?
> 
> _Really_ understands?



Whatcha yaking bout Woodie, is ya sayin you's don'ts likes the ways I talkems. U jus member boy, there is the USA and then by Joe there is Virginia, home of the mighty, the powerfull, the elite, the beautiful, the sassy,the home of No.1 Stihl and of course the home of THE CHAMP you FOOL,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Tom, you in town all week?



No no Rob, I merely came down to the beach for a day and a stop by the factory. I don't think I could stay at the beach all week without going to jail, LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

belgian said:


> Family owned company's are a rare breed in business nowadays, but are fun to work for. I like them as they prefer to focus on the long term.
> 
> Nothing wrong to put some old pics up. It's a good reminder for all the employees to know where the great ideas came from and what it took old Andreas to become what Stihl is today. Nothing worthwhile in life comes easy !



Glad you liked the pics brother Belgian. I knew you would enjoy the classics and the wall pic and I took them just for you ole boy. Now send me your address so I can get this bill in the mail to you right away,LOLOL
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it was my pleasure to give you a view of what I knew you like, some old time chainsaws and a company from your home country. You should be proud Belgian, they aren't No.1 for nothing, they are a class act 100%.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tom's late night rendezvous with a burrito was cause enough for an early dismissal.




LOLOLOL, good one Joat. Reminds me Joat, we gotta get together and get Woodie striaghtened out. Write me a list of what we can do to fix that man up and don't say one hot blonde, that and a glass of cold water would kill him so come up with some real soultions for my insane freind. I'll be in the Oval office if you need suggestions.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOL, good one Joat. Reminds me Joat, we gotta get together and get Woodie striaghtened out. Write me a list of what we can do to fix that man up and don't say one hot blonde, that and a glass of cold water would kill him so come up with some real soultions for my insane freind. I'll be in the Oval office if you need suggestions.



You ain't foolin' anyone with that Oval Office krap, Hall...we all know your outhouse is rectangular...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sap does (did)...
> Pas does (did)...



Hahahaha, didn't he have some other names. I wonder how many names that sucker used on this site. I sorta miss ole Sappy. He kept things rocking and rolling on here for sure..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Woodie said:


> You ain't foolin' anyone with that Oval Office krap, Hall...we all know your outhouse is rectangular...



Not the seat ya big dummy,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL You hang in there Woodie, help is on the way. 

(Joat hurry with the list,hehe)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> I think he is getting bail money up right now.
> His son went to jail again.
> Don't know why ?



Yeah I noticed that. As Jed Clampett would say, durn that boy, he stays in trouble..


----------



## greengoblin (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah I noticed that. As Jed Clampett would say, durn that boy, he stays in trouble..




anybody know what happened to that son of his? I'm thinking that when you were creme rinsing his head, you did it too hard!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

greengoblin said:


> anybody know what happened to that son of his? I'm thinking that when you were creme rinsing his head, you did it too hard!




LOL, that was a good one I must admit. I have no clue why he is gone. I thought he was really doing good but I reckon he slipped up somewhere..


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Now send me your address so I can get this bill in the mail to you right away,LOLOL



here it is (my holiday cabin) :

Kreditstrasse 1
71336 Waiblingen 
Germany




> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it was my pleasure to give you a view of what I knew you like, some old time chainsaws and a company from your home country. .



Dayuuum Thall, I told ya already a few times I am not a german ; I am a belgian and Belgium is my home country. And no, Belgium is not a part of Germany. I will have to dig a map up for ya. Belgium is the little pink country that says 'bel'.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

belgian said:


> here it is (my holiday cabin) :
> 
> Kreditstrasse 1
> 71336 Waiblingen
> ...



Looks close enuff to me,LOLOL 

Belgian if you ever come to the states you gotta go see how your "neighbors" do it. They are a quite amazing outfit. One of things I've noticed every single time I've been there is the workers. They are all motivated, all seem happy doing what they are doing and everyone seems to be right at home. Thats a sign of a good company...


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 21, 2007)

> Got 121 pics of breasts and behinds thank you,LOLOLOL



Any more than 10 and you are considered a pervert!


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Looks close enuff to me,LOLOL
> 
> Belgian if you ever come to the states you gotta go see how your "neighbors" do it. They are a quite amazing outfit. One of things I've noticed every single time I've been there is the workers. They are all motivated, all seem happy doing what they are doing and everyone seems to be right at home. Thats a sign of a good company...



That sounds good. I met a retired Stihl guy (full career) at the latest collector meeting in Germany a few months ago, and he spoke highly of the company, their products, and the family management. Not many people I know in my area talk about their employer like that. Schön wa !


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife has a sister that lives five minutes from the VA beach Stihl plant...We go see her several times a year,I'm gonna take a field trip one day.


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

Mr. Obvious said:


> Any more than 10 and you are considered a pervert!




talk about Sap, Pas, swampjumper and there's mr Obvious, my oh my !


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Mr.Obvious. Looks like you made to many left turns going home and now you are sporting two red lites.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

belgian said:


> That sounds good. I met a retired Stihl guy (full career) at the latest collector meeting in Germany a few months ago, and he spoke highly of the company, their products, and the family management. Not many people I know in my area talk about their employer like that. Schön wa !




Well the man I know down there that showed me around sure speaks highly of the company. A time before when I was there with a group the guide told us something kinda neat. He said though automation is a great thing it also takes a job away from someone. He said no matter how great automation can be at Stihl they want no employee leaving because of it. He claimed anytime a machine takes the place of what a set of hands were doing they do not want that employee leaving. He said they go to great measures to find that employee another job within the factory and the last thing they want is a employee unhappy. 

Heres a good one for you Belgian. Over in Germany Peter Stihl was walking through the factory overthere and saw a man putting pull cords on starter pulleys and tieing the knots. He looked at what the guy was doing and told one of the engineers they should make a machine to do that and then he went on about his business. A few months Peter Stihl got a note from the engineer telling him the rope tieing machine had been built and was in operation. Now thats called gettttttttttttttttttttttering done wouldn't you say...


----------



## manual (Aug 21, 2007)

So whats the rest of the story: Did The Man Tying Knots get laid off.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

manual said:


> So whats the rest of the story: Did The Man Tying Knots get laid off.



Nope, he now sends the tied pulleys down the line without having to tie the knots or putting the rope in, he made out good...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hey SIDE KICK*

I see you at the bottom of the page. Shall I post all those times you took with my new stop watch Saturday?????


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Tom is that guy calling you names over taking more then 10 pics of those nice unused saws?:biggrinbounce2: 

Thanks for ALL the pics and I haven't been to Va beach since 87 when I moved away from Hampton.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Hey Tom is that guy calling you names over taking more then 10 pics of those nice unused saws?:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Thanks for ALL the pics and I haven't been to Va beach since 87 when I moved away from Hampton.




Hahaha, all in good clean fun.

Hey I see Mr. Obvious at the bottom of the page. Cool beans, Sap if that is you how ya been??


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Heres a good one for you Belgian. Over in Germany Peter Stihl was walking through the factory overthere and saw a man putting pull cords on starter pulleys and tieing the knots. He looked at what the guy was doing and told one of the engineers they should make a machine to do that and then he went on about his business. A few months Peter Stihl got a note from the engineer telling him the rope tieing machine had been built and was in operation. Now thats called gettttttttttttttttttttttering done wouldn't you say...




Like I mentioned before, that's the advantage of a family owned business and a leader with good common sense. In any other business you need to start a project (using the right forms of course), calculate the savings, return on investment time, etc. file for a budget and if you're lucky and the management team is working well, you might get a decision in half a year. If you're unlucky and the budget was not planned for, your projects goes in the fridge for at least a year. Or the project doesn't fit in the strategic plan, or ... and or.... Very motivating some times for the people in the plant :monkey: 

Now I am not pleading for impulsive investments without getting your numbers right, but some project do only require some ordinary common sense. 

Ok OK, I stop now...:deadhorse:


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 21, 2007)

*Thanks, THALL*

The photos and Thall's comments prove that Stihl's commitment to quality and
precision engineering is second to none. Makes me kinda proud and teary eyed
to know that Stihl is taking care of business...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 21, 2007)

stihlaficionado said:


> The photos and Thall's comments prove that Stihl's commitment to quality and
> precision engineering is second to none. Makes me kinda proud and teary eyed
> to know that Stihl is taking care of business...



Yep! That is why they are #1


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 21, 2007)

OK..........Treeco..........where you wanna start carvin' some weight off of the ol' 441???


----------



## Woodie (Aug 21, 2007)

stihlaficionado said:


> The photos and Thall's comments prove that Stihl's commitment to quality and
> precision engineering is second to none. Makes me kinda proud and teary eyed
> to know that Stihl is taking care of business...





2000ssm6 said:


> Yep! That is why they are #1



Because they make people cry?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 21, 2007)

nope, just onions


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 21, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> OK..........Treeco..........where you wanna start carvin' some weight off of the ol' 441???





TreeCo said:


> I would start by removing the spark plug.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good one!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I would start by removing the spark plug.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say something
But
You are just not worth it


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Thanks. I'm sure I'll try one some day and like it like I do all of my Stihl saws.
> 
> The other day I went to a job by myself and took an 026, 036, 038 and a 460.
> 
> It was a simple felling job with chipping and taking the wood. Two tanks of gas in the 036 was all it took but I hate to drive 15 miles to do a tree and not be prepared. I wasn't even a boy scout.



Dan if you try one, whether you like it or not, I will take back some of the bad things that I say about you.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Mow I would prefer your photograph so I could paste it on a bobble headed doll for my dashboard!



That was a funny one
I would rep you, but I did yesterday.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

Boys that 441 is such a smooth cutting saw I had to get one of these to see just how smooth and fast it was, its is indeed smooth and fast,hehe


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Boys that 441 is such a smooth cutting saw I had to get one of these to see just how smooth and fast it was, its is indeed smooth and fast,hehe



How smooth and fast is it.............................................opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 21, 2007)

Tom tell us about these times......



372
10.31
10.25
10.47
11.00

441
10.07
9.91
10.06
10.00 





.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Tom tell us about these times......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They must mean that the 441 is smooth and fast.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Tom tell us about these times......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those my friend would be the times Side Kick got using my new stop watch when he timed the video I made of the 441 vs the 372. Far as I'm concerned they are equal.


----------



## hoss (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok now that i've stopped drooling on my keyboard over that 090g, I have to say wow. I suspected that the stihl factory would be a precision operation, but there commitment to there history and employees is impressive. Also I was glad to see there real world testing facility. Though not as much fun looking as Tommy's test pile, it's still nice to know that there is more than just theories and advertising. Congrats Tommy on what I know was a he$$ of a trip to mecca for you. Happy for you, jealous for me.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2007)

hoss said:


> Ok now that i've stopped drooling on my keyboard over that 090g, I have to say wow. I suspected that the stihl factory would be a precision operation, but there commitment to there history and employees is impressive. Also I was glad to see there real world testing facility. Though not as much fun looking as Tommy's test pile, it's still nice to know that there is more than just theories and advertising. Congrats Tommy on what I know was a he$$ of a trip to mecca for you. Happy for you, jealous for me.



I think he should have taken you with him. Maybe next time.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

hoss said:


> Ok now that i've stopped drooling on my keyboard over that 090g, I have to say wow. I suspected that the stihl factory would be a precision operation, but there commitment to there history and employees is impressive. Also I was glad to see there real world testing facility. Though not as much fun looking as Tommy's test pile, it's still nice to know that there is more than just theories and advertising. Congrats Tommy on what I know was a he$$ of a trip to mecca for you. Happy for you, jealous for me.



Next time your going with me, thats that, deal??


----------



## hoss (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Tommy we gotta get a whole buncha saws and a good dedicated sidekick with a stopwatch and after a pepsi(for courage) or two at your place head on around the barn and see how the old legends fair against their modern brethren. Of course we should work this great experiment in as un-scientific and rediculous way as possible. That way the bench racing can go on forever. Maybe if i hold the stop watch upside down my pioneer 700d won't be as slow as I think.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

hoss said:


> Hey Tommy we gotta get a whole buncha saws and a good dedicated sidekick with a stopwatch and after a pepsi(for courage) or two at your place head on around the barn and see how the old legends fair against their modern brethren. Of course we should work this great experiment in as un-scientific and rediculous way as possible. That way the bench racing can go on forever. Maybe if i hold the stop watch upside down my pioneer 700d won't be as slow as I think.



Sounds like a plan. I could not believe you and Hobby could see the 441 was a tad faster in that video. I couldn't see it but after getting the stop watch and Hobby timing them I'm now convinced you and him were right. 

Yup bring the ole timers and we'll have a blast like last time for sure!!!!!


----------



## hoss (Aug 21, 2007)

Yup i'll have to get out ALL the dinosaurs and wind-em up. Afterward we gotta get a group pic. It's not often that all the fallers university allumni get together in one place like that. Especially when some of them haven't aged all that well. You know how those ex-prom queens get after a few wrinkles. Also I should have a new (to me) fire breathing beast to bring by that time. It's a mcculloch 73 and this one is SUPPOSED to run. 120cc geardrive 4' bar, sounds like someone is callin my name.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 21, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


>



"never run 090" 

Figures. 1 brand new off the line Stihl chainsaw that is revered as a legend and _not even Stihl headquarters can get it to run_!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2007)

hoss said:


> Yup i'll have to get out ALL the dinosaurs and wind-em up. Afterward we gotta get a group pic. It's not often that all the fallers university allumni get together in one place like that. Especially when some of them haven't aged all that well. You know how those ex-prom queens get after a few wrinkles. Also I should have a new (to me) fire breathing beast to bring by that time. It's a mcculloch 73 and this one is SUPPOSED to run. 120cc geardrive 4' bar, sounds like someone is callin my name.



Cool, getem all together and bring em on. We'll get Hobby to run the stop watch and we will run the saws. We still got a few logs left to zip on not counting that big new one at the shop. Hell we may go in the Loudoun Times this time round.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> "never run 090"
> 
> Figures. 1 brand new off the line Stihl chainsaw that is revered as a legend and _not even Stihl headquarters can get it to run_!!!!




I bet you could offer them a million dollars for that saw and they would say no thank you,hehehe


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I bet you could offer them a million dollars for that saw and they would say no thank you,hehehe



Only a dumbass would turn down a million dollars for _any_ saw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Only a dumbass would turn down a million dollars for _any_ saw.




Only a dumbazz would offer a million, bout what time you going down to offer,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: sucker,haha


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Only a dumbazz would offer a million, bout what time you going down to offer,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: sucker,haha


Only a dumbass would bring up offering a million dollars for a saw. :rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Only a dumbass would bring up offering a million dollars for a saw. :rockn:



LOL, only a dumbazz would fall for it,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2007)

*are yall through?????*



spacemule said:


> Only a dumbass would bring up offering a million dollars for a saw. :rockn:



Smakin eachother around yet?????   :bang:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, only a dumbazz would fall for it,LOLOLOLOL



Ha ha. I've still got my coupon. I might just use that instead.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Smakin eachother around yet?????   :bang:



Ha, I baited that fool and done already tossed him back in the water,LOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 22, 2007)

And you do :jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ha, I baited that fooled and done already tossed him back in the water,LOLOL


I believe I was doing the baiting by pointing out the useless pos Stihl that won't run. opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Ha ha. I've still got my coupon. I might just use that instead.




LOL, I remember that..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> I believe I was doing the baiting by pointing out the useless pos Stihl that won't run. opcorn:



Sure you was. Face it and admit it, you fell hook, line and sinker,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

You should know better than to mess with me by now,hehe


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll bet you could offer 100 shinolas for a s hit, and the boss would tell you to stuff gravy.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> I'll bet you could offer 100 shinolas for a s hit, and the boss would tell you to stuff gravy.



You'd lose that bet ya big dummy, I'm not offering anything. Dayumm thats twice you have gone down,


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> You'd lose that bet ya big dummy, I'm not offering anything. Dayumm thats twice you have gone down,


I hadn't heard any referee tell me I've gone down. Hell, didn't even hear any bells. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> I hadn't heard any referee tell me I've gone down. Hell, didn't even hear any bells. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hahhahahaha. Hey Space let me get this striaght, your studying to be a lawyer of somekind, correct??


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahhahahaha. Hey Space let me get this striaght, your studying to be a lawyer of somekind, correct??



Yup, that's what the law school professors tell me anyway.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Yup, that's what the law school professors tell me anyway.




Well thats great, hell you will probly wind up making millions and then guess what, you can go make a offer on that saw,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well thats great, hell you will probly wind up making millions and then guess what, you can go make a offer on that saw,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I can get a saw that don't run for a lot cheaper. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> I can get a saw that don't run for a lot cheaper. :greenchainsaw:



Yup thats true, you can, but you can't get that one. 

So what kind of lawyer you studing to be?


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup thats true, you can, but you can't get that one.
> 
> So what kind of lawyer you studing to be?



An employed one? :hmm3grin2orange: 

Don't know yet, just started.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> An employed one? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't know yet, just started.



Awwwwwww ok. Well study hard and best of luck to you. Thats mighty impressive of you. I'm sure your family is very proud of you.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Oh sure... the world needs*

ANOTHER :censored: :censored: :censored: LAWYER??????????????????????opcorn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2007)

*ok,, ok,, who is it??????*



THALL10326 said:


> You'd lose that bet ya big dummy, I'm not offering anything. Dayumm thats twice you have gone down,



That dont know,, Chit from Shine-ola!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> That dont know,, Chit from Shine-ola!!!!!!




LOLOL, gotta admit it River when Space and me spar its always in good fun..


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> ANOTHER :censored: :censored: :censored: LAWYER??????????????????????opcorn:




Absolutely. Lawyers are instrumental in shaping and forming the rule of law that we all live by and are also helpful in effecting social changes. If you value the society you live in and the freedoms you enjoy, you have much to be thankful for the many great lawyers who shaped them. 

Did you know that to pass the bar in Arkansas, you have to undergo an extensive background check and scrutinization for fitness of character? If you have a history of unpaid bills, criminal records that show blatant disregard for the law, etc. etc., you are ineligible to practice. Lawyers are held to high standards of ethics. I'm sure you're all aware of Clinton being disbarred.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Absolutely. Lawyers are instrumental in shaping and forming the rule of law that we all live by and are also helpful in effecting social changes. If you value the society you live in and the freedoms you enjoy, you have much to be thankful for the many great lawyers who shaped them.
> 
> Did you know that to pass the bar in Arkansas, you have to undergo an extensive background check and scrutinization for fitness of character? If you have a history of unpaid bills, criminal records that show blatant disregard for the law, etc. etc., you are ineligible to practice. *Lawyers are held to high standards of ethics. I'm sure you're all aware of Clinton being disbarred.*



Yeah,,,, They really paid attention,,,, and they sure applied all those high standards and ethics for us all to see,,, and to think those type of values are supposed to begin @ home,,,, Hmmmm???

Whats wrong with this picture?????? 

Good luck SpaceMule!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Did you know that to pass the bar in Arkansas, you have to undergo an extensive background check *and scrutinization for fitness of character*?






Oh uh..... you better hope "they" don't google AS....


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2007)

hoss said:


> Yup i'll have to get out ALL the dinosaurs and wind-em up. Afterward we gotta get a group pic. It's not often that all the fallers university allumni get together in one place like that. Especially when some of them haven't aged all that well. You know how those ex-prom queens get after a few wrinkles. Also I should have a new (to me) fire breathing beast to bring by that time. It's a mcculloch 73 and this one is SUPPOSED to run. 120cc geardrive 4' bar, sounds like someone is callin my name.



Looks like someone calling my name too... You guys are lucky I am not living nearby Va as I would bring my old queens to the show and kick your ole behinds :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Now Hoss, I have been drooling over you SP125 for a while, but finally have found a big Mac in Belgium, a CP125S, earlier version of the SP, got to run her yesterday but I suspect an air leak as she obviously ran lean and wouldn't idle, GRRRRR. 
I expect some neat pics of the next Va GTG !!


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Tom tell us about these times......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm, 
Are you sure your not to busy to want to hear about it there Bin Ultra.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Dat 2171 was too slowwwwwww*



manual said:


> Hmmmmmm,
> Are you sure your not to busy to want to hear about it there Bin Ultra.



No thearpy yet, ehh?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Tom tell us about these times......
> 
> 372
> 10.31
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> Those my friend would be the times Side Kick got using my new stop watch when he timed the video I made of the 441 vs the 372. Far as I'm concerned they are equal.



HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!

Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:

372
13.4 lbs 
$605.00 (20" bar)

441
14.6 lbs
$749.95 (20" bar)


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainsawjunky (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!
> 
> Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:
> 
> ...


Woodie you know it's not fair to put a lead bar on the 441 when you weigh it. 


Evan


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> Looks like someone calling my name too... You guys are lucky I am not living nearby Va as I would bring my old queens to the show and kick your ole behinds :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Now Hoss, I have been drooling over you SP125 for a while, but finally have found a big Mac in Belgium, a CP125S, earlier version of the SP, got to run her yesterday but I suspect an air leak as she obviously ran lean and wouldn't idle, GRRRRR.
> I expect some neat pics of the next Va GTG !!



Belgain if you and Hoss got together that would be sometihng indeed. Hoss has alot of oldies that run sweet. He has a 090 I'm seriously thiniking of taking from him at gun point, that is THE saw. I've never seen a saw that pulls like that thing does, its awesome. 

Don't worry ole boy we will indeed get you plenty of pics the next we GTG in Virginia. Hoss and I already decided the next time we're bringing out all the saws not just a few like we been doing. 60 or so in a group should make for some good pics for ya....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!
> 
> Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:
> 
> ...



Both weight a bit more than adverised, acc. to test reports by KWF, and so does the 7900. The 575xp weights a tad _less_ than advertised (I believe that is a true _*first*_), and the same as the 441.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!
> 
> Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:
> 
> ...



Hahaha, Woodie you would be better off accepting the times, they are much closer in cut times than they are in quailty of manufacturing. Pictures don't lie and if I was to disassemble those two saws you would see why one cost more than the other. To give you a simple example of what I'm talking about let me show you 605.00 worth of quailty. I noticed this the second I pulled that 372 out the box. I thought man no wonder its cheaper, check it out.







Thats a mere example. Looks like a .25 handle and someone forgot to finnish the rope cut off, TACKY! I could show you alot more between those saws but theres no point in it. I've already said one is built like a tin can and one is built like a tank. That might explain the weight differance huh,LOL I like them both but is the price differance justified oh yes it is indeed.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Looks like a .25 handle and someone forgot to finnish the rope cut off, TACKY!



I tell you what Boss Hall...next time I'm in Virginny, I'll come by and cut that rope off for ya...for the low low price of...

$749.95
-605.00
$144.95

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I tell you what Boss Hall...next time I'm in Virginny, I'll come by and cut that rope off for ya...for the low low price of...
> 
> $749.95
> -605.00
> ...



Thats mighty kind of ya Woodie,LOLOL While your here can you install a better chain adjuster on it too. Oh I would like the break handle stiffened up and installed with a metal insert instead of plastic,LOLOL Remember to bring a bar and chain too, the 441 came with one at 749.95, at 605.00 the Husky came with nothing so theres another 80 dollars. Hell that saw may well be more than the 441 time you and me get in put together like that 441,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Remember to bring a bar and chain too, the 441 came with one at 749.95, at 605.00 the Husky came with nothing so theres another 80 dollars.








Give up yet? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Give up yet? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmm I had to buy a GB bar and get a chain for mine, I only got a powerhead, typical Husky, prices all over the place.

Where are you buying 372's with bar and chain and shipping for 605.00, let us in on the secret Woodie...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ut oh, have I caught Woodie telling me a fib, where are you, you dayumm heathen,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm I had to buy a GB bar and get a chain for mine, I only got a powerhead, typical Husky, prices all over the place.
> 
> Where are you buying 372's with bar and chain and shipping for 605.00, let us in on the secret Woodie...



Sorry Boss...they're not a sponsor, so it's not fair to mention their name here.

Shipping adds another $24.93, but of course there's no sales tax...

And did I mention the offer includes THREE chains? Now, if I were to add that price on to the Stihl price...we're at, what, $800?

By the way..."prices all over the place"...that's called "competition!"

STILL don't give up??       

To be fair, however, it's mail-order only, so you get no dealer support, which I for one will pay extry for...particularly those Hall touches we all know about! (NOT those kind of touches, Mow...)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 22, 2007)

Be fair Woodie... not all dealers sell the 441 at "list", particularly to their pro customers. Oh that's right.. you're a pro? (Not that sort...Mow)

The way its going there will soon be only one mail order place selling Pro Husky... Then we'll what "competition" does to prices.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Be fair Woodie...





Woodie said:


> To be fair, however, it's mail-order only, so you get no dealer support, which I for one will pay extry for...particularly those Hall touches we all know about! (NOT those kind of touches, Mow...)



I thought I WAS being fair?!! I'm a dealer-only guy...trust me.

I'm just "gettin' in Tom's crawl," that's all.


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!
> 
> Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:
> 
> ...



Thats what I thought,
Also, Lets see the 372 is new out of the box and how old is that 441
oh thats right almost a year and broke in.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 22, 2007)

What's up Manual? Someone say your baby is slow and ugly?   

I'm bettng the 441 has about as much time on it as the 372opcorn:


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> Hmmmmmm,
> Are you sure your not to busy to want to hear about it there Bin Ultra.





2000ssm6 said:


> No thearpy yet, ehh?



Nope,,It would be nice if Bin Ultra would speak for himself.


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm bettng the 441 has about as much time on it as the 372opcorn:



LOL, I'm not betting on that


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> What's up Manual? Someone say your baby is slow and ugly?



Hey, now I can take it.

I'm going to have a hard time explaining what you said to my baby.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I thought I WAS being fair?!! I'm a dealer-only guy...trust me.
> 
> I'm just "gettin' in Tom's crawl," that's all.



hahaha, your getting in my crawl, hahaha, no way. I love this kind of playing around. 

So its 3 free chains as well, durn its a shame they have to toss all that in to sell those saws but after seeing how they are put together I fully understand,LOLOLOL, gotcha

Now in all seriousness I got no issues with that 372 at all. It cuts good, runs good, handles good so I'm not complaining about it at all. Me saying the 441 is better built is simply true. Anyone could look at them and see which one stands out. Fit and finnish, there is no comparison. Price wise I paid less for my 441 than I did that 372 so don't think I'm really worried about prices cause I'm not. Where I come from if you want something you buy it, price shouldn't be the only factor. For those where price is the only factor I say knock yourselves out, get it wherever you can but when it breaks don't come crying to me. I'm glad your smart enuff to be a dealer only guy Woodie, many go for price only and find themselves left out in the cold when they need service and all saws at some point will need some sort of service down the road.


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

*OK Champ lets break this down*



THALL10326 said:


> hahaha, your getting in my crawl, hahaha, no way. I love this kind of playing around.



Yes We Do.



> So its 3 free chains as well, durn its a shame they have to toss all that in to sell those saws but after seeing how they are put together I fully understand,LOLOLOL, gotcha


I thought you were posting pictures of the Stihl factory.



> Now in all seriousness


 OK


> I got no issues with that 372 at all. It cuts good, runs good, handles good so I'm not complaining about it at all. Me saying the 441 is better built is simply true. Anyone could look at them and see which one stands out. Fit and finnish, there is no comparison. Price wise I paid less for my 441 than I did that 372 so don't think I'm really worried about prices cause I'm not. Where I come from if you want something you buy it, price shouldn't be the only factor. For those where price is the only factor I say knock yourselves out, get it wherever you can but when it breaks don't come crying to me.


Tom,Tom Tom.
I know you paid dealer price for that 441. 



> I'm glad your smart enuff to be a dealer only guy Woodie, many go for price only and find themselves left out in the cold when they need service and all saws at some point will need some sort of service down the road.



OH, please tell us where you bought your 372xp?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> Thats what I thought,
> Also, Lets see the 372 is new out of the box and how old is that 441
> oh thats right almost a year and broke in.



Manual that 441 has yet to be fully broke in and true the 372 is new. The 441 cut just as fast out the box as it does right now far as I can tell. Should the 372 pick up steam as it breaks in thats fine with me because both of those saws cut so close its not worth talking about.

Now about those times. First off I didn't time the saws, someone else did. Secondly as I said , far as I'm concerned they are equal. A half second one way or the other sure doesn't matter in the woods. 

Now here is what I've always found interesting about these stopwatch times. In Nascar, drag racing or any sport where time is the main factor stop watches aren't used and for good reason. It takes a split second reaction for the hand to do what the eye see's. It may be a hundred of a second but where it really counts you can't have that. Thats why timing with a stopwatch with machines sawing within a hundred of a second is bogus altogether. In car racing they use a lazer beam the car has to break to get the correct time, not a hand to eye reaction stopwatch. Stopwatches are a good indicator but its not the most accurate. So far as I'm concerned when a saw cuts say 9.99 and and another saw cuts 9.89 using a stopwatch it means nothing at all.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes We Do.
> 
> 
> I thought you were posting pictures of the Stihl factory.
> ...



Manual you know as well as me when the boys from the "other" side of town come in a Stihl thread things will go astray. I don't mind it all. Hell I kinda like the back and forth. Its fun to agervate each other and you love it too, don't lie,LOL


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Manual that 441 has yet to be fully broke in and true the 372 is new. The 441 cut just as fast out the box as it does right now far as I can tell. Should the 372 pick up steam as it breaks in thats fine with me because both of those saws cut so close its not worth talking about.
> 
> Now about those times. First off I didn't time the saws, someone else did. Secondly as I said , far as I'm concerned they are equal. A half second one way or the other sure doesn't matter in the woods.
> 
> Now here is what I've always found interesting about these stopwatch times. In Nascar, drag racing or any sport where time is the main factor stop watches aren't used and for good reason. It takes a split second reaction for the hand to do what the eye see's. It may be a hundred of a second but where it really counts you can't have that. Thats why timing with a stopwatch with machines sawing within a hundred of a second is bogus altogether. In car racing they use a lazer beam the car has to break to get the correct time, not a hand to eye reaction stopwatch. Stopwatches are a good indicator but its not the most accurate. So far as I'm concerned when a saw cuts say 9.99 and and another saw cuts 9.89 using a stopwatch it means nothing at all.



That explains why you did not want to cause any trouble and post the times.
but someone else did.


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 22, 2007)

Dont forget the free hat and shirt too. 

Cropped the dealer info out.


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Manual you know as well as me when the boys from the "other" side of town come in a Stihl thread things will go astray. I don't mind it all. Hell I kinda like the back and forth. Its fun to agervate each other and you love it too, don't lie,LOL



Yes it's all fun and games untill someone gets there eye poked out.

I look at it this way;
If your going to dish it out, Ya better be able to take it. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

I forgot, where did I buy the 372. Glad you brought that up. I was intending on buying it from a bonified Husky dealer on this site. He can attest I e-mailed him about getting one. To my surprise he didn't have any and couldn't get any at the time and you can ask him why, he wasn't too thrilled about it. 

So after a few months after I thought the 372 was disappearing for good and I wanted one before they were gone. There is no place around here to buy one, I couldn't get one from a bonified dealer so I did what everyone else does, I had no choice but go Baileys. Its not my cup of tea but when your stuck with it what else can ya do. I blame Husky for this non-sense of being stuck with mail order because they slight their own dealers..


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 22, 2007)

Mentioning lasers for timing. I heard there is a show down south that sets it wood up with a laser on the top and bottom. Timing starts when laser is broke at top first time down and stops after laser is broke on 2 cut down through at bottom.


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Dont forget the free hat and shirt too.
> 
> 
> Free hat and tee shirt !!!!!!!!!!
> That is a deal. Heck I can't even buy a hat from the husky dealer.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Manual that 441 has yet to be fully broke in and true the 372 is new. The 441 cut just as fast out the box as it does right now far as I can tell. Should the 372 pick up steam as it breaks in thats fine with me because both of those saws cut so close its not worth talking about.
> 
> Now about those times. First off I didn't time the saws, someone else did. Secondly as I said , far as I'm concerned they are equal. A half second one way or the other sure doesn't matter in the woods.
> 
> Now here is what I've always found interesting about these stopwatch times. In Nascar, drag racing or any sport where time is the main factor stop watches aren't used and for good reason. It takes a split second reaction for the hand to do what the eye see's. It may be a hundred of a second but where it really counts you can't have that. Thats why timing with a stopwatch with machines sawing within a hundred of a second is bogus altogether. In car racing they use a lazer beam the car has to break to get the correct time, not a hand to eye reaction stopwatch. Stopwatches are a good indicator but its not the most accurate. So far as I'm concerned when a saw cuts say 9.99 and and another saw cuts 9.89 using a stopwatch it means nothing at all.




Wanted to rep you for that one, totally agree!!:biggrinbounce2: 

I also agree that the finish of the pro Stihls are generally better than on the Huskys, but that changes when they are used some time, as paint flakes off the metal much easier on Stihls, and the white plastic is no more white.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes it's all fun and games untill someone gets there eye poked out.
> 
> I look at it this way;
> If your going to dish it out, Ya better be able to take it. LOL





Good point. I like mixing it up, its all in good fun. I could give a hoot in hell who uses what or what people say is this or that. I don't think I poke anyone's eye out, I recieve back as much as I give and I take it in stride, tant no biggie..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Wanted to rep you for that one, totally agree!!:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I also agree that the finish of the pro Stihls are generally better than on the Huskys, but that changes when they are used some time, as paint flakes off the metal much easier on Stihls, and the white plastic is no more white.......



Glad to see you agree about these stopwatch deals. I oftened wondered just how accurate can they be when they are used no where else when time is the main factor. Glad to see you understand what I'm talking about in hand to eye reaction time. A second between two saws sawing wood to me means nothing, not one single thing.

The paint has already started coming off the corner of the crankcase on my 372 Sawtroll, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL I also see pink Huskies after they fade so watch it old man,LOLOL When I said fit and finnish I meant fit and finnish. That rope sticking up one inch out of the handle is poor finnish but does it matter to me, hell no. To a picky azz customer it would. I'm in the sell business so I have to see these things. I got a eye for detail to sell. Old guys like us could care less but you'd be surprised how many customers would look at that and go hmmmmmmmm, whats the deal on that. In the sell business a saw has to look like a new car, perfect all over, no faults..


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

*hows that Swedish crow tase. LOL*



THALL10326 said:


> I forgot, where did I buy the 372. Glad you brought that up. I was intending on buying it from a bonified Husky dealer on this site. He can attest I e-mailed him about getting one. To my surprise he didn't have any and couldn't get any at the time and you can ask him why, he wasn't too thrilled about it.
> 
> So after a few months after I thought the 372 was disappearing for good and I wanted one before they were gone. There is no place around here to buy one, I couldn't get one from a bonified dealer so I did what everyone else does, I had no choice but go Baileys. Its not my cup of tea but when your stuck with it what else can ya do. I blame Husky for this non-sense of being stuck with mail order because they slight their own dealers..



LOL.
Now I know you tried to get that 372 from a dealer.

Heres the "Real deal"
You have been bashing Husky for a long time now about mail order.

Soooooo What Husky did was bait you, Yes thats right. Bait you.
Husky put out a lot of money to get back at you but it worked.

First;
they came out with the 575

Second;
Husky started down sizing there marketing the 372 in the States

Third;
came out with a bogis statement about dealer sales only.

Forth;
Stopped shipping 372's to the dealers as soon as you said you wanted to buy a 372.

Fifth;
Made 372 avialable mail order only.

Sixth;
Took your cash and served you crow.

LOL, Yep Husky finally got ya.
teach ya to mess with the best.

Now the rest of us can buy the 372 at dealer stores again.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Mentioning lasers for timing. I heard there is a show down south that sets it wood up with a laser on the top and bottom. Timing starts when laser is broke at top first time down and stops after laser is broke on 2 cut down through at bottom.



Good to see they are getting it down pat. A stopwatch is a good indicator if thats all you have to work with but it sure as hell isn't the most accurate. I sat here and timed the same cut ten times only a few times out of ten did I get the same exact time. Close yes, but on the money, no. If time is going to be the deciding factor the money rides on then stopwatches are out. There is no way to make up for the hand to eye reaction time to be dead accurate everytime. Close but no cigar.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> LOL.
> Now I know you tried to get that 372 from a dealer.
> 
> Heres the "Real deal"
> ...



So what your telling me is they will use any tactic they can to sell a saw. Hmmm wouldn't it be easier to just make a decent saw and stop all this non-sense. Do what Stihl does, build a good saw and sell it,LOLOLOLOL, gotcha


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> So what your telling me is they will use any tactic they can to sell a saw. Hmmm wouldn't it be easier to just make a decent saw and stop all this non-sense. Do what Stihl does, build a good saw and sell it,LOLOLOLOL, gotcha



It was all about you eating crow. LOL

Ya see a company that is 300 years old sometimes get bored.
so they thought it was time for you to Eat Swedish Crow, Suckaaaaar


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Manual that 441 has yet to be fully broke in and true the 372 is new. The 441 cut just as fast out the box as it does right now far as I can tell. Should the 372 pick up steam as it breaks in thats fine with me because both of those saws cut so close its not worth talking about.
> .....




Forgot to say, even a few tanks of use surely makes a differense, versus totally new........:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> It was all about you eating crow. LOL
> 
> Ya see a company that is 300 years old sometimes get bored.
> so they thought it was time for you to Eat Swedish Crow, Suckaaaaar



Awwwwwwwwwwwwww ok. Well now in that case I must burst their bubble. Most times my 372 is sitting in the back room at the shop where I work. I use it for Stihl sales. I bring it out and sit it beside a pro Stihl and then the customer can lookem over to see just who has the best looking saw. Guess what, no one has said yet I like that Husky better, great for Stihl sales. Husky should have known when a bonified Stihl man bought one of their saws he was up to no good,LOLOLOLOLOL Can't wait to get that new 346xp, that should really boost my sales,hahaahhaahahhaha


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Forgot to say, even a few tanks of use surely makes a differense, versus totally new........:yoyo: :yoyo:




Maybe, maybe not. The thing is if the 372 winds up cutting faster than the 441 cool, I don't care one way or the other. A second means very little out in the woods. I never had a tree tell me I'm not sawing it fast enuff Sawtroll, have you,LOL


----------



## manual (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww ok. Well now in that case I must burst their bubble. Most times my 372 is sitting in the back room at the shop where I work. I use it for Stihl sales. I bring it out and sit it beside a pro Stihl and then the customer can lookem over to see just who has the best looking saw. Guess what, no one has said yet I like that Husky better, great for Stihl sales. Husky should have known when a bonified Stihl man bought one of their saws he was up to no good,LOLOLOLOLOL Can't wait to get that new 346xp, that should really boost my sales,hahaahhaahahhaha



will that be check, cash or charge ? for that 346xp . LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> It was all about you eating crow. LOL
> 
> Ya see a company that is 300 years old sometimes get bored.
> so they thought it was time for you to Eat Swedish Crow, Suckaaaaar




I am sitting here at my desk at work laughing my frickin head off at this one, and people are starting to look over...

   Manual!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. The thing is if the 372 winds up cutting faster than the 441 cool, I don't care one way or the other. A second means very little out in the woods. I never had a tree tell me I'm not sawing it fast enuff Sawtroll, have you,LOL




I don't really care either, I'm never in a hurry when cutting, I just enjoy it.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

manual said:


> will that be check, cash or charge ? for that 346xp . LOL



It will be Amercain Express, company card, we get to write it off as a business use,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I am sitting here at my desk at work laughing my frickin head off at this one, and people are starting to look over...
> 
> Manual!!



So your the reason Norfolk closed up, I want the number to Ford ASAP sucker!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> That rope sticking up one inch out of the handle is poor finnish but does it matter to me, hell no. .....



Well, it sticks out a bit on mine too, but not on my other Huskys - maybe they have to find a new starter rope attacher for that assambly line......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really care either, I'm never in a hurry when cutting, I just enjoy it.....:greenchainsaw:




Bingo, exactly 100%. I got all those dayummm high powered saws out in the shed and every single time I go to do a tree job I grab my 026. Its not as fast, not as powerfull but its the most fun saw I have to use. I think its 12-13 years old now, never needed one single repair and it has cut more wood than all these other monsters I got combined. Why, cause like you, I enjoy sawing.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Well, it sticks out a bit on mine too, but not on my other Huskys - maybe they have to find a new starter rope attacher for that assambly line......



Well your overthere, call corporate and tellem to get that rope deal fixed , theres a guy in America using it againsit them, tellem to hurry, the guy is on a roll over that rope,LOL


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 22, 2007)

Just a little stopwatch usage at shows. They usually have 2-3 timers per sawer. It is not exact times, but a split difference between timers. I was a timer at fife lake and know this first hand. Here is a example of 3 timers at the NY event running hot saws. You will see how they just go with average between timers. Hope this helps understand, nothing is exact, just as close as they can. The really high or low time gets tossed too.
http://www.starinfo.com/woodsmen/05men/07hotsaw.pdf


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Well, it sticks out a bit on mine too, but not on my other Huskys - maybe they have to find a new starter rope attacher for that assambly line......



And now I'm frickin' DYING! QUIT IT SAWTROLL!!!


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww ok. Well now in that case I must burst their bubble. Most times my 372 is sitting in the back room at the shop where I work. I use it for Stihl sales. I bring it out and sit it beside a pro Stihl and then the customer can lookem over to see just who has the best looking saw. Guess what, no one has said yet I like that Husky better, great for Stihl sales. Husky should have known when a bonified Stihl man bought one of their saws he was up to no good,LOLOLOLOLOL Can't wait to get that new 346xp, that should really boost my sales,hahaahhaahahhaha




Hahaha, I saw that one coming, you heathen !!! I can read ya loud and clear from a mile distance.

Look at this post http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=728498&postcount=62 and repeat after me : 

I got myself a husky to sell a stihl ! :blob5:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hahaha, I saw that one coming, you heathen !!! I can read ya loud and clear from a mile distance.
> 
> Look at this post http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=728498&postcount=62 and repeat after me :
> 
> I got myself a husky to sell a stihl ! :blob5:



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm you got connections somewhere. Only me and one other man knew why I bought that 372. Have you been talking to Peter Stihl, did he tell you he paid for it too,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hahaha, I saw that one coming, you heathen !!! I can read ya loud and clear from a mile distance.
> I got myself a husky to sell a stihl ! :blob5:



 
Now this is getting :biggrinbounce2: 
Only Tom would have come up with that idea


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm you got connections somewhere. Only me and one other man knew why I bought that 372. Have you been talking to Peter Stihl, did he tell you he paid for it too,LOLOLOLOLOLOL




It takes a salesman to understand another salesman   

Now I doubt if Stihl would have been waiting on Mr T. Hall for having a good look at the 372.... it's on the market for almost a decade. 

Nothing wrong with having a good look on the competition though, in modern times it's called "benchmarking" but I just call it "ammo" ..:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> It takes a salesman to understand another salesman
> 
> Now I doubt if Stihl would have been waiting on Mr T. Hall for having a good look at the 372.... it's on the market for almost a decade.
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a good look on the competition though, in modern times it's called "benchmarking" but I just call it "ammo" ..:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Well one thing is for certain, the best way to see what your up againist is to buy it and look it over. I didn't buy it just for that purpose but yes I have gone through it with a fine tooth comb. 

Sides if I really wanted to test all the Huskies I know where I can get them WITHOUT buying them,hehehehe


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> It takes a salesman to understand another salesman
> 
> Now I doubt if Stihl would have been waiting on Mr T. Hall for having a good look at the 372.... it's on the market for almost a decade.
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a good look on the competition though, in modern times it's called "benchmarking" but I just call it "ammo" ..:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Actually a bit more than a decade, if you count in the 371xp (you should)...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Actually a bit more than a decade, if you count in the 371xp (you should)...:biggrinbounce2:



Well lets hope the 372 stays around for another decade. EPA is really giving all the favorite models of all camps a early grave in my opinion and its a real shame.


----------



## Pablo26 (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Bingo, exactly 100%. I got all those dayummm high powered saws out in the shed and every single time I go to do a tree job I grab my 026. Its not as fast, not as powerfull but its the most fun saw I have to use. I think its 12-13 years old now, never needed one single repair and it has cut more wood than all these other monsters I got combined. Why, cause like you, I enjoy sawing.



Not that I have a shed full of high powered saws, but you just described my '94 026 to a tee


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> So what your telling me is they will use any tactic they can to sell a saw. Hmmm wouldn't it be easier to just make a decent saw and stop all this non-sense. Do what Stihl does, build a good saw and sell it,LOLOLOLOL, gotcha



372 back, for a while...

I think they realized that if all they had was the 575 and no 372 they'd loose a lot of that market to the competition..... Not saying the 575 is a bad saw - just not openly embraced by their customers.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> 372 back, for a while...
> 
> I think they realized that if all they had was the 575 and no 372 they'd loose a lot of that market to the competition..... Not saying the 575 is a bad saw - just not openly embraced by their customers.




Stihl seems to be doing alright with the 441 over the 440. They had a little further to go too!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Pablo26 said:


> Not that I have a shed full of high powered saws, but you just described my '94 026 to a tee



Well I got way too many saws, more of a hobby than anything else. When I go sawing for a few bucks or to merely saw some firewood that 026 goes every single time and gets used. I'd rather use it than any saw I got, why, just something about that saw that makes it fun to use. I think when they built that saw they had the operator in mind instead of high performance and hoop la, that saw is a joy to use..


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I got way too many saws, more of a hobby than anything else. When I go sawing for a few bucks or to merely saw some firewood that 026 goes every single time and gets used. I'd rather use it than any saw I got, why, just something about that saw that makes it fun to use. I think when they built that saw they had the operator in mind instead of high performance and hoop la, that saw is a joy to use..





There is no don't that in it's 18 or so year lifespan the 026/260 more than proved itself!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> 372 back, for a while...
> 
> I think they realized that if all they had was the 575 and no 372 they'd loose a lot of that market to the competition..... Not saying the 575 is a bad saw - just not openly embraced by their customers.



I think what it is Lake is two differant ways of thinking between Stihl and Husky. Stihl had to think long and hard of dropping the 440 being it was a huge seller and a dayumm fine saw. They had to know they would have to make a better replacement power wise, smoother wise and of course EPA wise and they did. So the 440 was discountiued. Husky it seems had the idea of relying on the 372 if the 575 didn't catch on. I think with the 372 out there the 575 will never catch on until the 372 is history. Thats just my assumtion looking at what has taken place. Sawtroll pointed out too that when they bought Redmax they got alot of EPA credits so the 372 survived but with it out there the 575 sales are suffering because of it. The 372 is the Husky fans all time favorite from what I can gather and as long as they can get it that 575 is playing second fiddle.

Heres a example Lake. The TS700 cut-off saw. Stihl invested 21 million dollars into the desgin of that saw with the idea it had to be accepted over the 760 it replaced. It had to be cleaner as well. Thats big dough for a design of a saw of any kind. Stihl does do their homework and take their R&D very serious. The 760 isn't missed at all, they got it right not only on the 441
but the TS700 and TS800 as well. Same will go for the new TS410/420. No doult the TS400 won't be missed at all with these new machines taking their place, Stihl is on the ball bigtime in R&D.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

What we need now is a MS261,MS461 and MS661 to go up against the 5100,7900 etc.!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how the 5100 and 7900 series of saws favor over the next few years. Personally seeing the way things are going with the EPA, Dolmars miserable failure with their dealer network and the fact that Dolmar is a very very small player..........I see these saws going by way of the dodo bird in the next few years!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Stihl seems to be doing alright with the 441 over the 440. They had a little further to go too!!!



Sure they had, but it looks like they did a better job than Husky did on the 575xp..........


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 22, 2007)

*Since this is a Stihl thread*









I prefer Stihl too....






.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

Be a lot better if you got rid of that *POS* bike in the backround!!! 


I didn't know Harley made walkers with wheels!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I prefer Stihl too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11 Stihls and 2 Huskies, the usual sales raito worldwide,LOL

Got enuff dayumm saws?


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Got enuff dayumm saws?




*No.....*





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> *No.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tats good, I'm looking for buyers,hahaha


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2007)

*still slow dummy*



manual said:


> Nope,,It would be nice if Bin Ultra would speak for himself.



I don't know Bin Ultra nor have talked to his azz, I like any heavy equipment pics just like "Jumper" posted. Where ever you get your info from is wrong....

Now how 'bout that turd 2171?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I don't know Bin Ultra nor have talked to his azz, I any heavy equipment pics just like "Jumper" posted. Where ever you get your info from is wrong....
> 
> Now how 'bout that turd 2171?



Are you speaking of the 2171 Stihl has been trying so hard to catch-up to? All they need to do is shave another pound or so off the 441's weight, and they'll be pretty close to the 2171's decade-old design...   

(Although it still won't look as good...)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Are you speaking of the 2171 Stihl has been trying so hard to catch-up to? All they need to do is shave another pound or so off the 441's weight, and they'll be pretty close to the 2171's decade-old design...
> 
> (Although it still won't look as good...)



2171, is that the red and black 372?, seriously are they the same saw??


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 2171, is that the red and black 372?, seriously are they the same saw??



Close enough for you Stihl Philistines!  

(Philistihls...)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Close enough for you Stihl Philistines!
> 
> (Philistihls...)



Awww ok. Now they are the one with the striaght across handle, correct?


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I prefer Stihl too....
> 
> 
> .



Heck, every man is entitled to have a few hobbies...I agree with the POS comment though :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww ok. Now they are the one with the striaght across handle, correct?



Yes, they have the better handlebar.** 

Now you gonna let me in on where we're goin' here?

While I'm young? heh heh...

** Something else Stihl hasn't yet caught up to...



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Yes, they have the better handlebar.**
> 
> Now you gonna let me in on where we're goin' here?
> 
> ...



Well I don't have a J-red. I want a 346xp. I assume J-red will be the same saw with a different number, correct?


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know if this was asked or not too long of a post!But can anyone go see the place! I mean just call ahead and go see how they make the saws.
Do they have tours?


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I don't have a J-red. I want a 346xp. I assume J-red will be the same saw with a different number, correct?


Yes but it looks better!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!
> 
> Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:
> 
> ...



Hey! That's how much I paid for my 441 with a 28" bar, 3/4 wrap and HO oiler. I got a hat too. :rockn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2007)

*You Go Ultra!!!!!*



04ultra said:


> I prefer Stihl too....
> .




Ultra,,, OK How many 660/066's in your collection besides the 4/5 in the picture????? Inquiring minds need to know!!!!!!   

Tried to rep ya but You're *Stihl* off limits for me yet!!!! good photo BTW!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 22, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Ultra,,, OK How many 660/066's in your collection besides the 4/5 in the picture????? Inquiring minds need to know!!!!!!
> 
> Tried to rep ya but You're *Stihl* off limits for me yet!!!! good photo BTW!!!!!



Runners

6/660's..

2/066's ..




Just sold #9
.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Runners
> 
> 6/660's..
> 
> ...


That's really funny Im just the other way around 6 066's and 3 660's!!!!!



   

I just thought I was sick!!!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2007)

*put this in your pipe*



Woodie said:


> Are you speaking of the 2171 Stihl has been trying so hard to catch-up to? All they need to do is shave another pound or so off the 441's weight, and they'll be pretty close to the 2171's decade-old design...
> 
> (Although it still won't look as good...)



The truth around here is not many people know/have heard about jreds. Stihl doesn't have to play catch up, they have been on top for years. Dat 2171 might be a good saw but it's got Husky written all over it If one would fall into my lap, I would want a 372. 

You can weigh this and weigh that but if it's the same cc's it fair game. The 441 will carry on the legend that the 044/440 made. Has the 2171 made itself that way? I know the 372 has.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> I don't know if this was asked or not too long of a post!But can anyone go see the place! I mean just call ahead and go see how they make the saws.
> Do they have tours?



I'm not really sure if its open to the public for touring or not. I'll check on that, thats a good question...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> Yes but it looks better!!!!




Cool. The man I wanted to get my 372 from sells J-red too so I'll get a red&black one and have another name for the collection, thanks..


----------



## spacemule (Aug 22, 2007)

Good news for Stihl owners. The federal government has just decreed that anyone buying Stihl saws has a self evident mental disorder that needs no medical recognition. In light of this, they are offering $200 tax credits to help offset the massive monetary loss stemming from the incompetent, slick tongued willies who sell Stihls to the mentally deranged and take unfair advantage of them. To claim this credit, just check the box on your 1040 itemeized return next to the "Hall cost" deduction.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Good news for Stihl owners. The federal government has just decreed that anyone buying Stihl saws has a self evident mental disorder that needs no medical recognition. In light of this, they are offering $200 tax credits to help offset the massive monetary loss stemming from the incompetent, slick tongued willies who sell Stihls to the mentally deranged and take unfair advantage of them. To claim this credit, just check the box on your 1040 itemeized return next to the "Hall cost" deduction.



LOL, your first funny post.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Good news for Stihl owners. The federal government has just decreed that anyone buying Stihl saws has a self evident mental disorder that needs no medical recognition. In light of this, they are offering $200 tax credits to help offset the massive monetary loss stemming from the incompetent, slick tongued willies who sell Stihls to the mentally deranged and take unfair advantage of them. To claim this credit, just check the box on your 1040 itemeized return next to the "Hall cost" deduction.



Hmmmmmmmmmm whatcha gonna do with all that deduction money Space,


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm whatcha gonna do with all that deduction money Space,



Buy himself a few more pull ons


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 22, 2007)

Woodie said:


> HAH! A Stihl dealer gets better times with a 441 than he does with a 372...why if that don't just beat all!
> 
> Hey Tom...tell us about THESE numbers:
> 
> ...



You always pay more for quality and less for junk. :censored:  :jawdrop:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

The 441 may be on par with the 372 but it ain't better!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 22, 2007)

EPA thinks it is:chainsawguy:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 23, 2007)

*STroll did you just get some rep from me ??????*



SawTroll said:


> Sure they had, but it looks like they did a better job than Husky did on the 575xp..........



The system is acting,,,, well???? Odd!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Here's one you will like Belgian*







While there I asked my buddy if Stihl would ever go away from servicing dealers only. He laffed and said people had been waiting for 35 years and its never going to happen. Check out the last sentance on that picture Belgian.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I don't have a J-red. I want a 346xp. I assume J-red will be the same saw with a different number, correct?


I believe the Husky 346XP and the Johnny Red CS2147 are the same saws. The CS2147 isn't available in the states though, at least not that I've seen.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> I believe the Husky 346XP and the Johnny Red CS2147 are the same saws. The CS2147 isn't available in the states though, at least not that I've seen.



Cool. I understand there is a newer and bigger cc version of the 346 coming out soon. Thats the one I want. If they make it in J-red I'll get that one. My buddy sells both and he'll get a kick out of selling me his favorite, he's a J-red fan all the way..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Woodie heres your blower*

Your idea of having the impeller on the bottom was tried many years ago by Stihl. Sorry Woodie it must sell to stay in the line up.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Your idea of having the impeller on the bottom was tried many years ago by Stihl. Sorry Woodie it must sell to stay in the line up.



Did he ever get his blower fixed. Must have since he hasn't brought it up.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Did he ever get his blower fixed. Must have since he hasn't brought it up.



I hope he did. Even though I razzed his orenry butt I do hope he got it striaghtened out.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Did he ever get his blower fixed. Must have since he hasn't brought it up.



You know how it is. 
When you get a bad deal on something you just don't want to talk about it.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Your idea of having the impeller on the bottom was tried many years ago by Stihl. Sorry Woodie it must sell to stay in the line up.



I can see why that blower did not sell.
It's orange and black.
Looks like a trash can upside down.
I'd say Stihl did not have there Heart into it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*How high is high*

If you look close thats me on the roof sneaking pics of the gals on the beach. The police finally ran me off the roof,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*More guts than I got*






We watched that guy for over a hour. He finally hit the water, not for me..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Where is the girl buried in the sand??*






Somewhere in that pic is a girl buried in the sand. Find her!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I don't know Bin Ultra nor have talked to his azz, I like any heavy equipment pics just like "Jumper" posted. Where ever you get your info from is wrong....
> 
> Now how 'bout that turd 2171?



Settle down now, 
All I said was Bin Ultra can speak for himself. Maybe. LOL

Tells you what I'll post some cool demolition pics, for ya thats going on at work tomorrow. We are always plane busy. 24-7


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Settle down now,
> All I said was Bin Ultra can speak for himself. Maybe. LOL
> 
> Tells you what I'll post some cool demolition pics, for ya thats going on at work tomorrow. We are always plane busy. 24-7



Bin Ultra, whats the Bin part about??


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*A 10 on the right*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Kin folk to Osama "Bin" Laden
> you know the guy that ran away when the heat was on.



Ewwwwwwwww now now. Thats no good. I know yaw may have ya differances but thats abit strong Manual. Lets keep Bin pinned in a cave and off the site. Ultra has been posting abit here the last few days. He had to snub me with that saw pic but I plan on paying him back soon, I got some to match his hide. He has a better looking bike than me but I think I can outdo his hide on the saws,hehe


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Kin folk to Osama "Bin" Laden
> you know the guy that ran away when the heat was on.



Seems there was more than one.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Good eye.
I'd say thats a perfect 10 on the right:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

*Not snubbing you it's me*



THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwww now now. Thats no good. I know yaw may have ya differances but thats abit strong Manual. Lets keep Bin pinned in a cave and off the site. Ultra has been posting abit here the last few days. He had to snub me with that saw pic but I plan on paying him back soon, I got some to match his hide. He has a better looking bike than me but I think I can outdo his hide on the saws,hehe



Get the Picture..
Remember Bin Ultra trying to say I don't have the Ultra he does Bla Bla Bla



04ultra said:


> I prefer Stihl too....
> .








Yes Bin Ultra you have The more expensive Bike, You have more saws then I.
Some day you will figure out what you are missing.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 23, 2007)

Let's see, I think there was a song by Garth Brooks, went something like "We buy the hatchet, but leave tha handle sticking up" near as I recal.

Anyway, I know how this will end, so I gracefully bow out.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Get the Picture..
> Remember Bin Ultra trying to say I don't have the Ultra he does Bla Bla Bla
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmm well I don't know about who all has what but neither should care, you both have a helluva nicer bike than I got. I got me a little 800 Suzuki. Yes its a rice burner, not a Harley like yaw got. Even so though I like it. Far as saws goes no man needs more than 3, the rest is just hobby. This being a saw site it doesn't matter if you have one saw or 40, its about saws.

I'll take either one of those bikes yaw got, I'm not picky, black or red is fine with me. I do like blue best though,hehe


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I don't have a J-red. I want a 346xp. I assume J-red will be the same saw with a different number, correct?



The 2147 is the 346xp, but there is no proof so far that the new 50cc 346xp will be availiable in red and black.......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

I hears ya,
Thats why we can chew the fat all day.

BTW Did that Swedisd crow have any fat .LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The 2147 is the 346xp, but there is no proof so far that the new 50cc 346xp will be availiable in red and black.......:biggrinbounce2:




Hmmmmmmmmm well when they get here I shall get one. Your overthere nearby Sawtroll, tell them I want one of those ASAP and that when THE CHAMP wants something he wants it NOW, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I hears ya,
> Thats why we can chew the fat all day.
> 
> BTW Did that Swedisd crow have any fat .LOL




Hahaha, that Swedish crow tasted more like chicken, not bad,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2007)

*I got that rep.....*



RiverRat2 said:


> The system is acting,,,, well????
> 
> Odd!!!!!!



..thank you!!!!!  

....... not too much of that lately......


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The 2147 is the 346xp, but there is no proof so far that the new 50cc 346xp will be availiable in red and black.......:biggrinbounce2:



What might happen is Jonsered's 2147 will be availiable in the states
when the new husky 346xp comes out.

But Jonsereds 2147 will not be updated


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahaha, that Swedish crow tasted more like chicken, not bad,LOLOL



Thats good that Virginia Crow ain't so bad ether.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> What might happen is Jonsered's 2147 will be availiable in the states
> when the new husky 346xp comes out.
> 
> But Jonsereds 2147 will not be updated



That mean I can't get the new 50cc 346 in J-red???


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> That mean I can't get the new 50cc 346 in J-red???



from what husky and Jonsered has done so far.
I would say no.
the last Jonsered saw was the 334 top handle.
Jonsered started selling it after Husky up graded there top handle to the 336.

Did I get that right Sawtroll ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> from what husky and Jonsered has done so far.
> I would say no.
> the last Jonsered saw was the 334 top handle.
> Jonsered started selling it after Husky up graded there top handle to the 336.
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmm non-sense. I won't put up with that. SAWTROLL you tell those bas-ards overthere I want the new 50cc 346 in J-red. If they can't supply it then I shall put them on my hit list, thats the last place they wanna be,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Well Jonsered won't be closing shop soon.
So I will see you guys later.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Well have fun guys, I have to go to work.
> Nice day out so I wll be riding my Ultra.
> 
> 
> ...






Seems your the one that was confused...I pointed out that your bike is an FLHTC Electra Glide Classic .............


Mine is the Ultra Classic .............
FLHTCUI 

If you go back and read your posts your the one that was talking chit..


BTW Why do you keep saying that 2000smm is talking for me..


.


----------



## belgian (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> While there I asked my buddy if Stihl would ever go away from servicing dealers only. He laffed and said people had been waiting for 35 years and its never going to happen. Check out the last sentance on that picture Belgian.




Well, looking at that sentence you mentioned, seems that you, Lake, Mow, and many others are part of a winning team. That's all I have to say about that ...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Seems your the one that was confused...I pointed out that your bike is an FLHTC Electra Glide Classic .............
> 
> 
> Mine is the Ultra Classic .............
> ...



Dude, you read but you don't think.
What was the last thing I said "For those who get Confused" BRAhahahahah
Its a joke, Get it
I told ya I know what my bike is "Dah" FLHTC
My bike even has Electra Glide Classic on the air filter cover "Dah"
Oh yea title says the same thing
Gees, the front finder says Classic
Also the top bag guards say CLASSIC.

Now if you still don't think. I don't know what my bike is.
The Man at the Harley store told me so. (LOL What ever)
Look at the post you took that picture from same thing. FLHTC
The only ULTRA I was riding was you.BRHhahahahahahaha

NOW GET OVER IT. take like you give it.
This is the first time you said anything to me in a month.

Or did your brother type this for ya. LOL



Know what your missing ?

A cup holder. BRAHahahahahahahah

also a sense of humor when it comes to you.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Dude, you read but you don't think.
> What was the last thing I said "For those who get Confused" BRAhahahahah
> Its a joke, Get it
> I told ya I know what my bike is "Dah" FLHTC
> ...



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> .... Stihl doesn't have to play catch up, they have been on top for years. .........



Why is that just what they have been doing the last few years then, and they have really just started????? 

*The truth is that Stihl rested on old laurels waaaaaay too long, and still have a lot of catching-up to do!*


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> The 441 may be on par with the 372 but it ain't better!!!





Lakeside53 said:


> EPA thinks it is:chainsawguy:



Look out Rotten...when Andy invokes Chainsawguy, he ain't foolin' around!!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Did he ever get his blower fixed. Must have since he hasn't brought it up.





manual said:


> You know how it is.
> When you get a bad deal on something you just don't want to talk about it.



Gotta love it!

Took it to the dealer, he fiddled with the carb. Handed me the limiter when he did...it came from the factory way too lean. 

It now runs marginally better, although still not what I would consider good. In order to get the blower to accelerate, he had to set the idle up so dang high it's halfway to full throttle anyway. (And to answer your next question, TOM, yes he used a long handled screwdriver, and yes, he had to stuggle to get it to work...had to come in from the side at one point. Kinda cursed at it under his breath when he was doing it, too...I don't think he thinks it's a good design either.  )

As to the vibration..."They're all like that." Nice. Now, to be fair to Stihl, I looked at some of the vibration numbers from other similar models from other mfgrs. Although Stihl doesn't tell you what theirs are, the numbers from the other mfgrs were not impressive either. Efco has one out that has anti-vibe on it, and a little more power than the Stihl, too. Shredding blade too. BUT, its carb isn't adjustable, and good luck finding a dealer anyway.

Film at eleven.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Why is that just what they have been doing the last few years then, and they have really just started?????
> 
> *The truth is that Stihl rested on old laurels waaaaaay too long, and still have a lot of catching-up to do!*



Why change something that has worked and sold so well? Other than the EPA........


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Why change something that has worked and sold so well?



Henry Ford thought the same thing when the Model T was getting long in the tooth, and we all know what happened there.

If you're standing still, you're in the process of being passed, whether you know it or not.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 23, 2007)

Most of the dealers around here sell Stihl and Husky,but there are a few here and there that sell only one...The ones that sell Stihl swear that Husky is behind the times and is playing catch-up..The ones that sell Husky say the same of Stihl....I'm not sure who to believe,but it seems that every time Husky puts out a new model it's junk for the first few years,then about the time they get the bugs worked out,they change it again.The exception being the 390 which is merely a clone of the 385..I remember when Stihl came out with the 046.I bought the first one my dealer got in his showroom and was very impressed,same with the 650,and no doubt the 650 I had will outrun my 385's...What I thought was ironic was that the 046 is 10cc's smaller than the 385 and it will not outcut the 385...But the 385 won't outcut the 046 either..I think it's funny that people claim Stihl is behind the times.They perform,to me that's all that matters.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*muhahahahha*



Timberhauler said:


> I think it's funny that people claim Stihl is behind the times.They perform,to me that's all that matters.



Same here, some just can't admit that Stihl makes a tried and true saw that all others are judged by....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*food for thought*



Woodie said:


> Henry Ford thought the same thing when the Model T was getting long in the tooth, and we all know what happened there.
> 
> If you're standing still, you're in the process of being passed, whether you know it or not.



Henry made the company Ford is today. I don't care a whole lot for 'em. His family knocks out millions each day though...

A. Stihl did the same and has continued to be #1


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Same here, some just can't admit that Stihl makes a tried and true saw that all others are judged by....



But if Stihl is the one others are judged by, why isn't Husky copying Stihl's rubber anti-vibe mounts? And why isn't Husky doing away with their pre-filtration system? If those are the standards, I mean?

Looks to me like Stihl is copying Husky's features...


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> But if Stihl is the one others are judged by, why isn't Husky copying Stihl's rubber anti-vibe mounts? And why isn't Husky doing away with their pre-filtration system? If those are the standards, I mean?
> 
> Looks to me like Stihl is copying Husky's features...



To me those are about the only things Husky has over Stihl..I will say that as long as husky keeps making the 395 and the 346 I will always own them..I hear people complain every now and then about the rubber mounts on a Stihl,but I have worn Stihl's completely out and still not worn out the mounts..The factory guidebars on Stihls last over three times longer than husky's do,and the pull handle is no doubt easier on your hand.Every Stihl I have ever torn apart has two piston rings,all the husky's I've dealt with have only one.The only clutches I've ever worn out on a saw were on Husky's.I've yet to trash one on a Stihl,except for 360,but that was my own fault.I have had bugs out of both brands and have taken husky's side many times,but the discontinuing of the 440 made me really think back for some reason..I've always chosen the 044/440 over everything else in the 70cc range because they are the lightest,and they seem to outlast everything else in the long haul.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> To me those are about the only things Husky has over Stihl..I will say that as long as husky keeps making the 395 and the 346 I will always own them..I hear people complain every now and then about the rubber mounts on a Stihl,but I have worn Stihl's completely out and still not worn out the mounts.



The issue with the rubber mounts isn't longevity, rather how well they work in the first place to isolate vibration from the user. 

And based on the feedback folks on this forum have about the 361 and the 441, I'd say the steel springs do a far better job. You rarely hear anyone discuss the 441 or 361 in detail that they don't say something like "You can't believe how smooth they are!" Most Jred/Husky owners kinda chuckle over that..."Yup...they're Husky smooth now!"

No question whatsoever about Stihl longevity. They're well-built and hold-up year after year after year. 

And make no mistake, I'm not bashing Stihl. That's a losing proposition. I am agreeing with SawTroll, however...I think Stihl has rested on their laurels when it came to their saws, and they are now putting more $ into R & D.

Oh, I am bashing Tom T. Hall though...the dayumm heathen. 


.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> The issue with the rubber mounts isn't longevity, rather how well they work in the first place to isolate vibration from the user. .....



You hit the nail squarely!!!!  :rockn:


----------



## belgian (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> And based on the feedback folks on this forum have about the 361 and the 441, I'd say the steel springs do a far better job. You rarely hear anyone discuss the 441 or 361 in detail that they don't say something like "You can't believe how smooth they are!" Most Jred/Husky owners kinda chuckle over that..."Yup...they're Husky smooth now!"
> 
> No question whatsoever about Stihl longevity. They're well-built and hold-up year after year after year.
> 
> .



I think you have a point there. I had (still have) a Stihl hedge trimmer HS75 and a Husky 325H70 with the spring AV, and it's much more fun to work with the Husky : less AV and compact while the Stihl is robust and has a better engine. I got myself a new machine that unites the best features of the two, a Stihl HS81R.

Stihl made an excellent move integrating the spring AV type into its equipment, whether it came from Husky or someone else. 361 and 441 are the best examples. I said it before, nothing wrong with benchmarking and improving your product line, you gotta move (innovate) to stay on top !


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Henry made the company Ford is today. I don't care a whole lot for 'em. His family knocks out millions each day though...
> 
> A. Stihl did the same and has continued to be #1



Now you should also Know that Ford is in trouble at this present time.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

belgian said:


> I think you have a point there. I had (still have) a Stihl hedge trimmer HS75 and a Husky 325H70 with the spring AV, and it's much more fun to work with the Husky : less AV and compact while the Stihl is robust and has a better engine. I got myself a new machine that unites the best features of the two, a Stihl HS81R.
> 
> Stihl made an excellent move integrating the spring AV type into its equipment, whether it came from Husky or someone else. 361 and 441 are the best examples. I said it before, nothing wrong with benchmarking and improving your product line, you gotta move (innovate) to stay on top !



I would say stihl is doing ever thing they can do to stay on top.
Without going in dept doing so.
Tooling and revamping a assembly line cost big bucks.
I have been working on a 026 for someone, I am impressed with it.
I did not get a chance to run the saw in it's "Stock" model but will gat a chance to run it modded.
Yes the saw could use springs for anti vibe.
I can say Husky makes it easy to mod there saws not having cooling fins on the top of the jug. (NO need to get into that.)
Like I said I am impressed with the design.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> But if Stihl is the one others are judged by, why isn't Husky copying Stihl's rubber anti-vibe mounts? And why isn't Husky doing away with their pre-filtration system? If those are the standards, I mean?
> 
> Looks to me like Stihl is copying Husky's features...



If you talk to the people at Stihl that make the decisions about mounts etc.. they tell a different story. They still wouldn't have moved to springy mounts if the UK (and EU following ) hadn't passed rules about vibration levels (and the laywers got involved..). They tested them in the 90's and their pro uses said "give me back my solid feel"... Even the 361 (which has a combinbation of rubber and spring mounts" feels floppy in comparision to a 360. There are three different hardness mounts available for most of the pro saws, but almost nobody ever changes them. The big advantage of springs over rubber is that they don't materially change their performace from summer to winter (USA/Canada midwest type winters) . The 441 also has three different spring "hardness" sets available. A few pros have complained about the "feel" of the 441 but when I offer to sell them harder springs they just grumble and move on...

Still has used spring mount on their backpack blowers since 1992... maybe Husky saw them on the blower and.... opcorn:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> If you talk to the people at Stihl that make the decisions about mounts etc.. they tell a different story. They still wouldn't have moved to springy mounts if the UK (and EU following ) hadn't passed rules about vibration levels (and the laywers got involved..). They tested them in the 90's and their pro uses said "give me back my solid feel"... Even the 361 (which has a combinbation of rubber and spring mounts" feels floppy in comparision to a 360. There are three different hardness mounts available for most of the pro saws, but almost nobody ever changes them. The big advantage of springs over rubber is that they don't materially change their performace from summer to winter (USA/Canada midwest type winters) . The 441 also has three different spring "hardness" sets available. A few pros have complained about the "feel" of the 441 but when I offer to sell them harder springs they just grumble and move on...
> 
> Still has used spring mount on their backpack blowers since 1992... maybe Husky saw them on the blower and.... opcorn:



Good perspective there. I recall Boss Hall saying some of the same things...what we like as "smooth" the pros see as "floppy."

I guess that proves one thing: What the he11 do those idiots know... :hmm3grin2orange: 

_Running like he11...you'll never catch me now...NEVER you hear me!...(but if you do, I was only kidding  )_


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Good perspective there. I recall Boss Hall saying some of the same things...what we like as "smooth" the pros see as "floppy."
> 
> I guess that proves one thing: What the he11 do those idiots know... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> _Running like he11...you'll never catch me now...NEVER you hear me!...(but if you do, I was only kidding  )_



Quick run into the Lake.
With those over weight Stihls, there sure to sink.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Gotta love it!
> 
> Took it to the dealer, he fiddled with the carb. Handed me the limiter when he did...it came from the factory way too lean.
> 
> ...



LOL, I can adjust the idle on that thing in 5 seconds but then again I'm not your average Joe,LOLOL Hell I can tear the whole unit completely apart in 10 minutes easily.

Yes Woodie they do come from the factory lean, all *** nowdays does thanks to EPA. As for vibration if yours is like the ones I sell the levels aren't that high, maybe ya just got ole dish pan hands,hehe

Now listen up. If you really don't like that blower, its just not your cup of tea ask your dealer if you can bring it back. Just state you hate it and chances are he will make a call to Stihl and they will take it back. Stihl doesn't want unhappy customers outthere so if you really don't like it take it back and ask if you can return it. If you were my customer and felt the way you do about that blower I would hand you your money back and not think twice about it.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hell I can tear the whole unit completely apart in 10 minutes easily.



Huh...that's nothing...I can set the thing down with the motor running and it'll shake itself apart in 7 minutes...


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Huh...that's nothing...I can set the thing down with the motor running and it'll shake itself apart in 7 minutes...



Stop.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Huh...that's nothing...I can set the thing down with the motor running and it'll shake itself apart in 7 minutes...



Thats ok, I can reassemble it in 10 minutes,


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats ok, I can reassemble it in 10 minutes,



Yes but can you do it in a sand storm or under water ?opcorn:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes but can you do it in a sand storm or under water ?opcorn:



Wouldn't matter...he'd still find a way to put the impeller on backwards...I'd have to hold it by the tubes...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes but can you do it in a sand storm or under water ?opcorn:



I can do it in 10 minutes while standing on one foot in a hurricane, its that easy or I'm just that dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good,lolololol


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> its that easy or I'm just that dayumm good,lolololol



It must really be that easy, Manual...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Wouldn't matter...he'd still find a way to put the impeller on backwards...I'd have to hold it by the tubes...



For you, maybe,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> It must really be that easy, Manual...



  that was a good one, I must admit..


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> that was a good one, I must admit..



Mess with me, fool...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Mess with me, fool...



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr watch it sucker,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr    LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Why is that just what they have been doing the last few years then, and they have really just started?????
> 
> *The truth is that Stihl rested on old laurels waaaaaay too long, and still have a lot of catching-up to do!*




Now now its time we disagree again,LOL

Here are the facts. Stihl has over 600 patents pertaining to the "modern" chainsaw, maybe more by now. They became the No.1 selling saw in the world in 1971, always thought it was 1974 but it was 1971. Since then they have remained the No.1 selling chainsaw in the world, 36 years in a row. They have the largest most modern R&D center in the world for outdoor power equipment. They have not one factory but 8 around the world, much more than any other chainsaw maker. They have made it on their own, they have never needed stockholders to survive. They have never been sold to another company and run by outsiders, it's a family owned and runned business empire, no other chainsaw maker can say that. They have never bought out other chainsaw manufactures to gain market share, they have never had to. They rule the biggest market in the world, the United States. They have never gone mail order, net sales or box store to gain market share, they never had to.

The above no other chainsaw manufacture can attest to but can only marvel at Sawtroll. Sitting on their behinds you say, if that were really the case how did they manage all the above that no other chainsaw manufacture can make claim to. 

All the new designs of today by Stihl are result of laws in Europe changing and the EPA. Some will say they have copied Husqvarna with the use of springs but Stihl uses much more than just springs to dampen vibration to meet Europe's new standards for vibration levels. They have perfected and improved the spring system altogether by offering different levels of firmness, something no one has done. Many pro users will attest they like the rubber buffer system better because the whole saw feels stiffer and in one single piece. Stihl had no choice but go away from it, not because they wanted to but because they had too due to new standards in Europe. 

Last but not least many don't know this but Stihl plans their products 8 years in advance believe it or not. So there is no sitting on their behinds. 
The TS700 concrete saw took 21 million dollars to design and build before the 1st one hit the dealer showroom. It took 6.5 years to make that one saw the way they wanted it. As of right now Stihl is planned up to 2015. In the very near future the results of all that planning, research and delevelopment will be showing up in dealer showrooms. The STORM is on the way for the competition, trust me. As of right now *** sales are down throughout the United States due to a long dry spell but one manufacture sales continue to grow, guess who, Stihl. Every other manufacture is down. So Sawtroll if you think they have been sitting back taking it easy by being on the top your mistaken my freind. Stihl is and always has been on the ball.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

HEY SAWTROLL

Did you notice that it took Thall 12 hours and 2 mins. to reply to your post.opcorn:


Keep reading that book of Stihl. Tom:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## masiman (Aug 23, 2007)

*Come on already!!*

:bang: Stop screwing around THALL!

The only reason this post is headed into the top 10 most viewed threads of all time (in 3 days!!) is because of your "spy" photos. Put up or shut up for gosh sakes! I don't have time to read through 23 pages of banter for those sweet nuggets!! POST EM!!

 <--- My blue bouncing ball begs you .


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

masiman said:


> :bang: Stop screwing around THALL!
> 
> The only reason this post is headed into the top 10 most viewed threads of all time (in 3 days!!) is because of your "spy" photos. Put up or shut up for gosh sakes! I don't have time to read through 23 pages of banter for those sweet nuggets!! POST EM!!
> 
> <--- My blue bouncing ball begs you .



Yes Thall'
Please show us the room where stihl takes husky chainsaws apart for their next up to date saw.opcorn:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes Thall'
> Please show us the room where stihl takes husky chainsaws apart for their next up to date saw.opcorn:



Holy crap I'm frickin' cryin' over here!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Holy crap I'm frickin' cryin' over here!!!



What Thall failed to mention was.

Stihls engineers were waiting for the patent of Huskys air filtration system to expire. 
Stihl jumped on that like kids do for candy when a pinata breaks open.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Now Now*

Excuse me fellow chainsaw brothers but I'd like some facts on your manufacture, any will do. Tell me what you know about Husqvarna, Dolmar, Echo or whoever your preferred brand is. No need to tell me about Stihl, I already know the goodies about them. So come one come all, tell ole Hall whatcha know,LOLOLOL I'll accpet any info you have, any pics of any factory, I'll even accept Visa or Mastercard,LOLOLOL 

Did I mention the Va Beach factory produces 69% of all Stihl, can't beat those "American" workers I tell ya, wink!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> HEY SAWTROLL
> 
> Did you notice that it took Thall 12 hours and 2 mins. to reply to your post.opcorn:
> 
> ...



I'd love to read a book about Mr. Husqvarna. Know where I can get a copy, hmmmmm. Oh cuse me I forgets there is no Mr.Husqvarna, never was,LOLOL, gotcha


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

masiman said:


> :bang: Stop screwing around THALL!
> 
> The only reason this post is headed into the top 10 most viewed threads of all time (in 3 days!!) is because of your "spy" photos. Put up or shut up for gosh sakes! I don't have time to read through 23 pages of banter for those sweet nuggets!! POST EM!!
> 
> <--- My blue bouncing ball begs you .




Dear chap I know so much about Stihl I can take this thread way past the granddaddy of them all, the Prince ( another Stihl thread of course) if I wanted to. However to do so I would have to make you heathens roll in disgust and eat so much crow I would be accused of causing obeisty in the country,hehe

(You do have a point Manual, that 10 gal really got this thing rolling,LOL)


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ever wonder where Stihl Inc is located, let me show you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say,
Your a bit early. LOL
Stilhl waiting for the boat to show up from China.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> What Thall failed to mention was.
> 
> Stihls engineers were waiting for the patent of Huskys air filtration system to expire.
> Stihl jumped on that like kids do for candy when a pinata breaks open.



LOL, as usual not correct but since you bring it up it would be nice if Husky would put a REAL filter in their system. Once again I must use my trusty 372 to make my point. Look at these and tell me who has the filter baby. Its a no brainer , sorry, I spent big bucks to prove these things,LOL Also there is sawdust on that 372 filter, how can that be, hmmmmmmm


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Also there is sawdust on that 372 filter, how can that be, hmmmmmmm



Dull chain would be my guess.  

_(No wonder the 441 beat it...)_


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Now here is a REAL filter and notice no sawdust, hmmmmmmm. Both saws were run the last time when Hoss came by. Both saws were spotless at the start. He can vouch the 441 was run more that day than the 372, yet it has less dust in the carb housing,hmmmmmmm


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I'd say,
> Your a bit early. LOL
> Stilhl waiting for the boat to show up from China.



And right when I thought I just couldn't laugh any harder... BAM!!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I'd say,
> Your a bit early. LOL
> Stilhl waiting for the boat to show up from China.



*Here it is...apparently it vibrated itself apart juuuuuust shy of its destination...*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Husky 1 piece filter.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stihl 2pc Filter


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

372 carb housing, do I see sawdust in there, hmmmmmmm


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl 2pc Filter



I like the 441...But I like the 440 better...AND the 440 will also kick some 372 azz...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

441 carb housing, no sawdust, hmmmmmmm


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> *Here it is...apparently it vibrated itself apart juuuuuust shy of its destination...*






Yep, That's Stihls Up-to-date ship.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Woodie speaking of vibration*

After supper ole chap I shall roll the mighty 372 and the awesome 441 on their sides and show you who has the vib system baby. I will show you as well why I say one is built like a tank and one is built like a tin can, da pictures do not ly. 

See if you can pull that boat up off the ocean floor, your gonna need it to haul all the crow I'm about to feed you,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Yep, That's Stihls Up-to-date ship.




Hahahaha, if you think that is a joke you haven't seen anything. Wait till I post the pics of this 372's underbelly and vib system,hehehehee


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> After supper ole chap



For me too...but I gotta finish mowin' the lawn first, then I'll be back to getcha, you ol' SCROUNDEL!!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh look Jonsered's one piece filter.

Now thall Let me tell ya, I have used this saw all summer and have cut well over 80 face cords of firewood and never cleaned this filter once.

Maybe Stihl needed to put a two piece filter on there saw for a reason.
But you will never know if ya don't break that saw in and use it more. LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*This just in...*


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Stihl smoking*

Alright boys where is that awesome huskyjredcrapsmenpullon air filtration system?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Hehehe*

Look at em boys, their tossing in all those silly pics to hide their sorrow along with the agony of DEFEAT,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

*Pictures Thall could not show*

Here we Have Stihl's R&D Team trying to figure out how Husky got a cat in the Muffler.






Best Sthil could do is cat in a glass.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ut oh*

Looks like I found some saw pics of two saws laying on their sides, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, wink!!


----------



## chainsawjunky (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Here we Have Stihl's R&D Team trying to figure out how Husky got a cat in the Muffler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better question is why have a cat in a muffler?

Evan


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*This just in...*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Here we Have Stihl's R&D Team trying to figure out how Husky got a cat in the Muffler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet Stihl fired that kitty and he was hired by Husky to design their vib system on my 372,LOLOL, it sure looks might weak compared to my mighty 441,hahahahaha


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

chainsawjunky said:


> Better question is why have a cat in a muffler?
> 
> Evan



And that's an excellent question! (I should go back and ask the engineers that designed my Stihl SH-85 the same thing...)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>



Uhhhhhhhhhhh Woodie, did you forget something. Look at your toe in your avatar and the face in the pic,LOLOLOL Your a real knock out artist, on ya self,


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Film at Eleven...*


----------



## chainsawjunky (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> And that's an excellent question! (I should go back and ask the engineers that designed my Stihl SH-85 the same thing...)


I thought you said all stihl did was put a cat in a glass. Which is it that stihl did, cat in glass or cat in muffler? And what about all those Husky's with the cat mufflers?

Evan


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

chainsawjunky said:


> I thought you said all stihl did was put a cat in a glass. Which is it that stihl did, cat in glass or cat in muffler? And what about all those Husky's with the cat mufflers?
> 
> Evan



where else would a dog but a cat


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Now its gametime*

Heres the front spring on the 372, looks fine until you compare the size of it with the front spring on the 441. First dish of crow for Woodie,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

They say bigger is better,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ut Oh....here's another one...*


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Heres the front spring on the 372, looks fine until you compare the size of it with the front spring on the 441. First dish of crow for Woodie,hehe



Sooooooo...what I gather from that picture is the Husky engineers were able to do more with less material...no wonder that thing weighs in like an anchor!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Second plate of crow for Woodie*

Here's the 372 back bushing system of ONE,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Get your fork Woodie, here's a real bushing system*






Sorta explains the costs you posted yesterday , hehehehe ya get what you pay for, hows that crow,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Woodie*

Is your belly full yet or shall I serve you some more, I got plenty more about these two saw but I don't want you buying all the Peto Bismol in town, LOLOL


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

And heres what happens when you use your Stihl Saws for more then just show.

NOTE; the Stihls anti vibe Spring system burys the case into the gas tank for better support.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sorta explains the costs you posted yesterday , hehehehe ya get what you pay for



Yup! And with the 441, you are apparently paying for WEIGHT!!!!

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> And heres what happens when you use your Stihl Saws for more then just show.
> 
> NOTE; the Stihls anti vibe Spring system burys the case into the gas tank for better support.



Oh now THAT hurts! (the engineers shoulda caught that one, but they were too busy adding weight prolly...)


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 23, 2007)

I must say I still prefer the 395 over the 660....But I bet here soon the 395 is gonna get changed to the 595,and the only thing it's gonna be good for is a boat anchor.


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok I guess i"ll try and stick my toe in this mess. I enjoy chainsaws very much. I collect, rebuild and use saws. I would say that I am not a pro but not a recreational user either. I have been cutting firewood and felling trees for about 15yrs. now. Because I actually have to put-together or rebuild most of the saws I get it gives me the chance to get a good look at the build quality and user-friendliness of each saw. Iwould say that almost every brand has made good saws at one time or another. Most people can get on-boerd with the idea of an 090 stihl , mac 125 ,homie 750/2100, jred 111s or husky 2100 (and many more). But of course we all gravitate to something that has proven itself to us based on our needs. In my opinion chainsaws are not as well built (sturdy) or as powerful today as those built earlier. When I rebuilt my 090 I was very impressed with how easy it was to use considering its size and scary power. Also I never would guessed that my 125 mac would be as easy in-the-hand as it is. My 2100 husky is every bit the saw that my dualport 066 is despite it's age. The homelite 540 that Tommy gave me is one of the torquiest saws i've ever used. Being a 2 horse race now i'd have a stihl.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 23, 2007)

One year later and you guys are still ?????in' about the 441's weight.

Bet you would gladly except an extra pound on yer slong!!!:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> Ok I guess i"ll try and stick my toe in this mess. I enjoy chainsaws very much. I collect, rebuild and use saws. I would say that I am not a pro but not a recreational user either. I have been cutting firewood and felling trees for about 15yrs. now. Because I actually have to put-together or rebuild most of the saws I get it gives me the chance to get a good look at the build quality and user-friendliness of each saw. Iwould say that almost every brand has made good saws at one time or another. Most people can get on-boerd with the idea of an 090 stihl , mac 125 ,homie 750/2100, jred 111s or husky 2100 (and many more). But of course we all gravitate to something that has proven itself to us based on our needs. In my opinion chainsaws are not as well built (sturdy) or as powerful today as those built earlier. When I rebuilt my 090 I was very impressed with how easy it was to use considering its size and scary power. Also I never would guessed that my 125 mac would be as easy in-the-hand as it is. My 2100 husky is every bit the saw that my dualport 066 is despite it's age. The homelite 540 that Tommy gave me is one of the torquiest saws i've ever used. Being a 2 horse race now i'd have a stihl.




Good post Hoss. We're having fun tonite so don't pay alot of mind to whats going on here. I'm just putting the facts out for the world to see and Manual and Woodie, well not sure what they are putting out but its all in good fun.
Tell me something Hoss for you which would it be, 372 or 441?, you used them both..


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

I realize that for an arborist or logger that weight is an issue when weighed against production numbers. For me though their are things that appeal to me more than others and weight is not the biggie in the bunch. I go about 260# so the weight of the saw is not the issue it could be. I have used piston port saws and reedvalve motors and get more satisfaction from reeds. Having said this, I didn't start out to own ANY stihls at all I was a mac and homie fan. Well then I got an 090 and said to myself "now here is a saw that lives up to the hype". After that I got an 075 and liked the look and handling of it. Then came the real suprise, the 056 magII. This saw blew me away and I like it even more than my 066. recently I laid hands on an 084 and was very impressed again, this time not just by the power but by the build quality also. Now all along here I've been collecting other brands also jred 910, mac555,homie 540 and a super xl. I used the 441 and the 372 and felt that the 441 was torquier and that the fit and finnish WERE of a higher standard. I didn;t set out to be a stihl man, but if I bought a new saw it WOULD be a stihl.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> I realize that for an arborist or logger that weight is an issue when weighed against production numbers. For me though their are things that appeal to me more than others and weight is not the biggie in the bunch. I go about 260# so the weight of the saw is not the issue it could be. I have used piston port saws and reedvalve motors and get more satisfaction from reeds. Having said this, I didn't start out to own ANY stihls at all I was a mac and homie fan. Well then I got an 090 and said to myself "now here is a saw that lives up to the hype". After that I got an 075 and liked the look and handling of it. Then came the real suprise, the 056 magII. This saw blew me away and I like it even more than my 066. recently I laid hands on an 084 and was very impressed again, this time not just by the power but by the build quality also. Now all along here I've been collecting other brands also jred 910, mac555,homie 540 and a super xl. I used the 441 and the 372 and felt that the 441 was torquier and that the fit and finnish WERE of a higher standard. I didn;t set out to be a stihl man, but if I bought a new saw I WOULD be a stihl



Thankya , thankya very much. Glad to see you can see through the hype, good job.


MANUAL RESIZE YOUR PICS, I CAN'T LOAD BMP IMAGES, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*I think this sums up the issues you raise, Tom...*


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

*Hey Hoss welcome to the funny farm*



THALL10326 said:


> Good post Hoss. We're having fun tonite so don't pay alot of mind to whats going on here. I'm just putting the facts out for the world to see and Manual and Woodie, well not sure what they are putting out but its all in good fun.
> Tell me something Hoss for you which would it be, 372 or 441?, you used them both..



Thats right Tom,
You told Hoss just how it is (except for your facts)
It's all in good fun.

See may wife is sick today and I have the duty's of taking of my son.
well both of them. so I have been back and forth all day on this here thread chewing the fat with Tom.
Took My son out for a walk and started raining. SoI guess it was meant to be.

So you like them old saw huh. which one do you which one is your favorite


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Good post Hoss. We're having fun tonite so don't pay alot of mind to whats going on here. I'm just putting the facts out for the world to see and Manual and Woodie, well not sure what they are putting out but its all in good fun.
> Tell me something Hoss for you which would it be, 372 or 441?, you used them both..



441 all the way baby. (Till the 882 comes out) I would gladly own a 372 also, but if I had to chose it would be the 441. 

One thing I didn't mention earlier is that I have been impressed with how many parts are still available for obselete saws through stihl.( 075, 041, 090, 056) Of course not everything is available but I was suprised by how much IS.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> I realize that for an arborist or logger that weight is an issue when weighed against production numbers. For me though their are things that appeal to me more than others and weight is not the biggie in the bunch. I go about 260# so the weight of the saw is not the issue it could be. I have used piston port saws and reedvalve motors and get more satisfaction from reeds. Having said this, I didn't start out to own ANY stihls at all I was a mac and homie fan. Well then I got an 090 and said to myself "now here is a saw that lives up to the hype". After that I got an 075 and liked the look and handling of it. Then came the real suprise, the 056 magII. This saw blew me away and I like it even more than my 066. recently I laid hands on an 084 and was very impressed again, this time not just by the power but by the build quality also. Now all along here I've been collecting other brands also jred 910, mac555,homie 540 and a super xl. I used the 441 and the 372 and felt that the 441 was torquier and that the fit and finnish WERE of a higher standard. I didn;t set out to be a stihl man, but if I bought a new saw it WOULD be a stihl.




I just took you off My Christmas List.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>




Not so , here's what Stihl Engineering will get you,


NO. 1

LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Stihl #1*



manual said:


> I just took you off My Christmas List.



I bet he is crying now. Your gonna have enough crow to freeze and eat during the holidays.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Not so , here's what Stihl Engineering will get you,
> 
> 
> NO. 1
> ...



Stihl will get you no one?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 23, 2007)

Hoss never figured the tiny bar lite weight. I like cutting speed use the 044 and 066 interchangeably don't care about the weight difference. Use saws under 70cc only in trees. Yes there is more than weight.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> One year later and you guys are still ?????in' about the 441's weight.
> 
> Bet you would gladly except an extra pound on yer slong!!!:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:




 

Rich you know what they say when a guy can't handle a few ounces, he must be wearing panites,


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll tell ya what.




The Stihl head Fishing is getting better tonight.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Well Manual*



manual said:


> And heres what happens when you use your Stihl Saws for more then just show.
> 
> NOTE; the Stihls anti vibe Spring system burys the case into the gas tank for better support.



If you dont ever replace your AV Buffers when they wear out and lean on your saws too much I suppose that could happen,,, But a smart cookie like you should be able to figure that out????? ehhhh???


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Thats right Tom,
> You told Hoss just how it is (except for your facts)
> It's all in good fun.
> 
> ...



right now my favorite saws to use all the time are the 056magII and the homie 540(no I couldn't pick just one). I always get an evil laugh though when I pick up the 090 or mac 125. 

On a side note, my 540 homie suprised me the other day when my buddy and I were cutting up a 42" downed poplar for removal. He was using my dual port 066 and I was using my fresh-from-Tommy homie 540. Well in the standard bucking the 066 was marginaly faster(wich I expected), but once we turned those rounds on their sides for halving, the homie walked away from the 066. It just would not slow or bog at all in the cut. Whooda thunkit?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I just took you off My Christmas List.



Now why did you take Hoss off your Christmas list, thats no way to be.

DON'T WORRY HOSS, SAWS COME VERY CHEAP WHEN YOU KNOW THE RIGHT KIND OF PEOPLE,


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> If you dont ever replace your AV Buffers when they wear out and lean on your saws too much I suppose that could happen,,, But a smart cookie like you should be able to figure that out????? ehhhh???



I think of manny more like a stale tater chip


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> If you dont ever replace your AV Buffers when they wear out and lean on your saws too much I suppose that could happen,,, But a smart cookie like you should be able to figure that out????? ehhhh???



River will you resize Manual's pic there. All I got is blank screen. I want to see what he's talking about.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> right now my favorite saws to use all the time are the 056magII and the homie 540(no I couldn't pick just one). I always get an evil laugh though when I pick up the 090 or mac 125.
> 
> On a side note, my 540 homie suprised me the other day when my buddy and I were cutting up a 42" downed poplar for removal. He was using my dual port 066 and I was using my fresh-from-Tommy homie 540. Well in the standard bucking the 066 was marginaly faster(wich I expected), but once we turned those rounds on their sides for halving, the homie walked away from the 066. It just would not slow or bog at all in the cut. Whooda thunkit?




That 540 has been a goodie since the day I bought it. Glad she is serving you well ole boy, its got a good home...


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I bet he is crying now. Your gonna have enough crow to freeze and eat during the holidays.



LOL 2000sm

I don't sweat the small stuff,



I just pet the wet stuff


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> LOL 2000sm
> 
> I don't sweat the small stuff,
> 
> ...




  At last, a picture of the CEO at Husqvarna,


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> If you dont ever replace your AV Buffers when they wear out and lean on your saws too much I suppose that could happen,,, But a smart cookie like you should be able to figure that out????? ehhhh???



I not only replaced them I also added a ring around one.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll tell ya what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if you're gonna fish, ya needs a good anchor...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I not only replaced them I also added a ring around one.




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr if you can replace a bushing you can resize that dayumm pic. I haven't seen what your talking about yet. RESIZE THAT PIC!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> And heres what happens when you use your Stihl Saws for more then just show.
> 
> NOTE; the Stihls anti vibe Spring system burys the case into the gas tank for better support.



Like all good products, a minor deficincy was noted on "overly used" (ridden hard, put up wet) saws, and that was corrected in the next release..

For those of your that don't know, it's Manual's early 361... An updated RUBBER buffer and attachment point fixed that problem.


One thing I have to say about stihl is that they do make updates pretty quickly if there is an issue. Interestingly the 441 tech updates just came out after one year and they are insignificant.. a minor update to the carb choke/throttle actuator...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> And if you're gonna fish, ya needs a good anchor...



THE 441, NOT FOR THE MEEK AND MEN THAT WEAR PANTIES,


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> THE 441, NOT FOR THE MEEK AND MEN THAT WEAR PANTIES,



I bet manny and woodie have matching thongs.:taped:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I bet manny and woodie have matching thongs.:taped:



Ya think, hmmmmmmmm. Are they the ones the cops had on the ground outside of Macy's, LOL


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> And if you're gonna fish, ya needs a good anchor...



I see you were able to rescue atleast 1 Stihl out of that wreak


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya think, hmmmmmmmm. Are they the ones the cops had on the ground outside of Macy's, LOL



Ummm don't know, I think they were on the ground praying for a mighty Stihl


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ummm don't know, I think they were on the ground praying for a mighty Stihl



LOL, most likely hoping they wouldn't be toss in the cell with big BUBBA,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I bet manny and woodie have matching thongs.:taped:



I see you like hanging out with the Stihl Rat Packers.lol


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>





Slow down damnit...  

I don't want to eat you.. just play a bitopcorn: that's going to get MOW excited...


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>



were screwed


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a picture of Mr. Hall in his earlier Stihl days. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Slow down damnit...
> 
> I don't want to eat you.. just play a bitopcorn: that's going to get MOW excited...




Is that the same thing as "lets go back to my place and just cuddle"?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I don't want to eat you.. just play a bitopcorn: that's going to get MOW excited...



And nothing good can come out of that...


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

And here he is a few years later.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> Is that the same thing as "lets go back to my place and just cuddle"?



That just may be the hardest I've laughed all night!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> I see you like hanging out with the Stihl Rat Packers.lol



Not me but there is a rat lurking below......


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*But THIS one's most recent...*


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Here's a picture of Mr. Hall in his earlier Stihl days. :hmm3grin2orange:



That there is just too funny


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>



I'll get those dayum duke boys and their dayum huskys!!!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>



Can't be???
I don't see any crow juice stains on his shirt.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> Is that the same thing as "lets go back to my place and just cuddle"?



Depends:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 23, 2007)

SHEEEEEEEESH!!!!!!!!!!!! All of this makes me want to buy a 7900!!!!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

hoss said:


> Is that the same thing as "lets go back to my place and just cuddle"?



NO.
More like saying,





Welcome to my web said the spyder to the fly


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaand here's Tom with Mow...*


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 23, 2007)

That's funny right there!!


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> SHEEEEEEEESH!!!!!!!!!!!! All of this makes me want to buy a 7900!!!!!!



Then start your own thread, 
So we can crash it.


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>



Now Rosco, were is that secret husky R/D bunker? I have......an idea.Heh heh.


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> SHEEEEEEEESH!!!!!!!!!!!! All of this makes me want to buy a 7900!!!!!!



Aw cmon now, there's still a seat left on the bandwagon.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

And here's Mr. Hall's partner Just Mow. He's always trying to get someone to handcuff him.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Space's first day in law school, I bet him and the guys get along REAL GOOD


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

And let's not forget lakeside.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Space's first day in law school, I bet him and the guys get along REAL GOOD



ha ha. Good one.


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

spacemule said:


> And let's not forget lakeside.



Well gawwwleeee!


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Space's first day in law school, I bet him and the guys get along REAL GOOD



Oh Outch. LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Tom, you've been a good sport tonight...this one's for you my friend*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

spacemule said:


> ha ha. Good one.



Love your legs, c'mere big boy,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

spacemule said:


> And here's Mr. Hall's partner Just Mow. He's always trying to get someone to handcuff him.



Is it just my imagination, or are his thumbs awful brown...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


>




Ya Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmm right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 23, 2007)

Sawtroll givin' Tom a cavity search.............


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

And here's what happen to that cat Stihl was Using after they were out of Ideas


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> And here's what happen to that cat Stihl was Using after they were out of Ideas



Yikes, thats cold................


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Lookout...Joat's in the house...this one ought to be good...


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

This is more like spacemule's first day of law school. :yoyo:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Sawtroll givin' Tom a cavity search.............



Shazaam Shazaam Sha*ZIT!!!*


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

spacemule said:


> This is more like spacemule's first day of law school. :yoyo:



Which one are you?

Lord I apologize fer dat right der...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 23, 2007)

Manual needs to quit suckin' up to Tom............


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stop..............can't take all the 441 abuse...............


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Got carrots*

He loves them carrots,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Manual needs to quit suckin' up to Tom............



He can suck all he wants but he still has to buy the 441,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Manual in the 3rd grade*






He went home and told his paw, he said paw I'm alot bigger than the other kids in my 3rd grade class. Paw said son your 20, the rest of the kids are 10.:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## hoss (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He loves them carrots,LOLOL




Ok now I am officially sceered.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

This guys says you just ain't right in the head, Thal.


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it was fun and it was real.

Thanks for the real fun tonight.
Night All


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 23, 2007)

Ole T Hall wanted to sell a saw,
Mow said "Well, I gotta ask my Mah,
might want to give Woddie a call!"
Here come Hoss, ready to buy 'em all!
He bought the biggest and the strongest.
Manny chimes "My saw lasts the longest"
"Hush you heathen!" cries THall,
"Be still before Hoss throws you at the wall!!"
They fought all day and though the night,
My it was a terible fight!
Words were spewn left and right,
you'd never seen such a sight!
I can't belive such a thing was permited, 
it's a wonder they all were'nt commited!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

manual said:


> Well it was fun and it was real.
> 
> Thanks for the real fun tonight.
> Night All



Hold up, lets have a look at Woodie, hang on..


----------



## spacemule (Aug 23, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Ole T Hall wanted to sell a saw,
> Mow said "Well, I gotta ask my Mah,
> might want to give Woddie a call!"
> Here come Hoss, ready to buy 'em all!
> ...


I'm hearing the Beverly Hillbillies tune as I read that. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the bed time story Red.
Take care


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hold up, lets have a look at Woodie, hang on..



Ok I have been here all day for this.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm gone night night as well, but I'll leave you with this parting shot, at the guy who started it all.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0708/best.body.parts/content.8.html


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

*I'll be dayummmm*





I thought you two were related,love your sneekers Woodie,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 23, 2007)

I could have went all night wondering. LOL
get some sleep.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I'm gone night night as well, but I'll leave you with this parting shot, at the guy who started it all.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0708/best.body.parts/content.8.html





THALL10326 said:


> I thought you two were related,love your sneekers Woodie,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey...at least those are just my shoes..._*you're*_ the one with the purty mouth... 

_(Okay, NOW I'm gone...)_


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Hey...at least those are just my shoes..._*you're*_ the one with the purty mouth...
> 
> _(Okay, NOW I'm gone...)_



Remember always Woodie its not wrong to seek greatness, with me around you will just have to wait your turn,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

spacemule said:


> This guys says you just ain't right in the head, Thal.




Awwwwwwww used to watch him all the time, great show. You stay in those books Space and one day that could be you sitting on the bench!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 24, 2007)

*All right Andy thats purty good right there,,,*



sawinredneck said:


> Ole T Hall wanted to sell a saw,
> Mow said "Well, I gotta ask my Mah,
> might want to give Woddie a call!"
> Here come Hoss, ready to buy 'em all!
> ...



You need to hook up with the Joatmon,,,,,,

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Ole T Hall wanted to sell a saw,
> Mow said "Well, I gotta ask my Mah,
> might want to give Woddie a call!"
> Here come Hoss, ready to buy 'em all!
> ...



As morning came oh my my my what a sight,
Bodies had been crushed throughout the night.
Behind the counter there he stood with a grin,
Hall had cash in his hand, he did it again.

Manual was waking up on the floor and crawling all around,
Woodie looked like he been whipped by the whole dayumm town.
Big Hoss was at the work bench admiring his new 441 saw,
And behind the counter was a smiling man, it was Hall.

Manual finally got to his feet and dazed out into space,
He had two big black eyes and dried blood all over his face.
Woodie came to and opened his eyes and started to cry,
Hall started laughing so hard Hoss thought he was gonna die.

Manual helped Woodie to his feet as Woodie held on tight,
Hall looked at them and said looks like yaw boys been in a fight.
Hoss turned from his new saw with a huge grin on his face,
He knew he had kicked them boys all over the dayumm place.

Manual and Woodie beaten, brusied, cut up and scared,
Headed to the door trying to find their car.
As they went limping out the door Hall called out, 
If ya boys are ever in town again give me a shout.

The J-red boys never came to see the Stihl man again,
20 years have long past and Hall still has that big grin.
Thinking about the day the J-boys came to town,
Only to get their azz whipped and sent home with a frown.


----------



## greengoblin (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Tom...You know how they knew those ships werent Husky ships??? You have to look for the dock....The Husky boat done sunk and it aint left the docks!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

greengoblin said:


> Hey Tom...You know how they knew those ships werent Husky ships??? You have to look for the dock....The Husky boat done sunk and it aint left the docks!



Them old Husky boats are like their old saws, far and few between,LOL


----------



## greengoblin (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Them old Husky boats are like their old saws, far and few between,LOL




That, and even then you find them at the bottom


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> What Thall failed to mention was.
> 
> Stihls engineers were waiting for the patent of Huskys air filtration system to expire.
> Stihl jumped on that like kids do for candy when a pinata breaks open.



Actually, they didn't have to, as there were no patent - a similar system was used by some manufacturer in the 1960s, so what Partner actually did was the "re-invent it" - thus no patent granted..
......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> One year later and you guys are still ?????in' about the 441's weight.
> 
> Bet you would gladly except an extra pound on yer slong!!!:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



A pound is a pound, year after year - I THINK?????


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's the 372 back bushing system of ONE,LOL





THALL10326 said:


>



The Husky plastic sure looks sturdier than the Stihl plastic, from that angle.....:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Stop it woodie,,,,*



Woodie said:


> And if you're gonna fish, ya needs a good anchor...



Or We gonna sic The leopard on your stinkin hide


----------



## belgian (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The Husky plastic sure looks sturdier than the Stihl plastic, from that angle.....:yoyo: :yoyo:



Remind you that the Titanic also looked very good, ....untill he hit an iceberg


----------



## spacemule (Aug 24, 2007)

belgian said:


> Remind you that the Titanic also looked very good, ....untill he hit an iceberg



Good thing there aren't any icebergs in the cutting woods. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


>



I think Joat musta missed this one...


----------



## belgian (Aug 24, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Good thing there aren't any icebergs in the cutting woods. :greenchainsaw:



Agreed, but there are mean Stihls out there :greenchainsaw:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 24, 2007)

*Joat misses nothing!*



Woodie said:


> I think Joat musta missed this one...



I read this thread, it was so late last night,
I posted not, didn’t want to join the fight,

I saw Stihl classrooms where they teach,
I saw bikini clad girls all over the beach,

Tommie came to share vacation with the rest,
But as always it turned to a p ss ng contest,

Woodie and Manny make up the first team,
Husky and Johnny not as different as they seem,

Tommie and 2000 team up to be their foe,
Help when needed from Lake and Mow,

Tommie posts pics of the four forty one,
It looks brand new, did it ever run?

Tommie posts pics of the three seventy two,
Does this guy saw, it also looks new?

I guess the point is to determine the best,
Whip ‘em out boys, start the contest,

They scour the net for pics of a boat,
Then ole Woodie tried to entice Joat,

They post pics, they’re from the Duke,
Then Simmons in fruit, I’m about to puke,

The ole “Mine is best”, another thread derail,
These efforts prove futile, they always fail,

Proof from the very best post in this thread,
Post number four twenty-nine by SawinRed.


----------



## greengoblin (Aug 24, 2007)

joatmon said:


> I read this thread, it was so late last night,
> I posted not, didn’t want to join the fight,
> 
> I saw Stihl classrooms where they teach,
> ...



+1.21 gigawatts


----------



## belgian (Aug 24, 2007)

Amen, Joat ! Boy, you missed a career


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Remember always Woodie its not wrong to seek greatness, with me around you will just have to wait your turn,



It would be cool to see pics of the clutch drums, well really, their surroundings.......


What I _will_ admit is that the chain adjuster design is better on the Stihl, but surpricingly it _works_ perfectly on my 372 also, even though it obviously is an "afterthought" (the 371 had a front adjuster).


----------



## joatmon (Aug 24, 2007)

*A career? I missed the boat!*



belgian said:


> Amen, Joat ! Boy, you missed a career



Come round folks I have a tale,
If it’s learned, it’ll serve you well,

I’ve spent my life on a silly quest,
What I possess must be the best,

It usually begins as a tiny seed,
When I first feel I have a need,

I start by listening to what I’m told,
But I get derailed before I’m sold,

Something modest and small will do,
It can’t be used, it must be new,

Soon small and modest are out the door,
Another feature, it’s just a little more,

It can’t stop there, I’m not through,
Won’t be long, only the best will do,

Mind made up, now I’m buyin’,
It’s got to be the top on the line,

Would think that this is the end?
No, this is where I start to defend,

I examine my possession and what I saw,
Was a scratch and a defect, or a little flaw,

I’m a pathetic soul, my day is spent,
Confused, helpless, my cloths I rent,

Learn to live by the Maker’s intent,
“Keep your lives free and be content.”


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The Husky plastic sure looks sturdier than the Stihl plastic, from that angle.....:yoyo: :yoyo:



The Husky tank housing has no cross hatching like the Stihl. Pop that seam on that Husky housing and you got a gas leak. It needs cross hatching to prevent that. Also they claim the tank housing suppose to be see through, like what they copied from Stihl but its bogus, can't see through that tank housing at all, them low lifes.

(Sawtroll nothing personal ole boy, we gotta mix it up, we're onto another Prince thread here, hint hint)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> It would be cool to see pics of the clutch drums, well really, their surroundings.......
> 
> 
> What I _will_ admit is that the chain adjuster design is better on the Stihl, but surpricingly it _works_ perfectly on my 372 also, even though it obviously is an "afterthought" (the 371 had a front adjuster).



Sawtroll the 372 is a fine saw as I've stated many times. Got no issues with it at all. However if we're gonna take issue with a few ounces on the 441 then I must show where those ounces are. If the 372 was built like the 441 it would probly weigh the same, maybe even more. Does it make any differance, course not. For fun and arguing purposes yes so hold onto your hat. This thread is gonna be a hoot..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Come round folks I have a tale,
> If it’s learned, it’ll serve you well,
> 
> I’ve spent my life on a silly quest,
> ...



Give ya self another $50,000 raise Joat. Ya know Joat the last time
we had a thread about the 372/441(The Prince) I wasn't President then and you wasn't there either. Now that your my speech writer you keep this
thread going with fine poems like you always write. Don't worry there will be
plenty of fodder to keep you busy,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

All this poetry...I am reminded of the words of one Alfred, Lord Tennyson, who in his immortal poem, "The Woodlands," said:

*
As all Stihls
Doth the 441 sucketh muchly,
BEEEEEEYOTCH!!*



.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

*Just use it.*



THALL10326 said:


> The Husky tank housing has no cross hatching like the Stihl. Pop that seam on that Husky housing and you got a gas leak. It needs cross hatching to prevent that. Also they claim the tank housing suppose to be see through, like what they copied from Stihl but its bogus, can't see through that tank housing at all, them low lifes.
> 
> (Sawtroll nothing personal ole boy, we gotta mix it up, we're onto another Prince thread here, hint hint)



THall, take alook at these saws with many miles on them.






I assure you that there is no problem with the tank housings.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> THall, take alook at these saws with many miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I went Husky fishing and caught me a sucker on the first worm. Manual I have a real nice Husky at the store for $50.00. Guess whats wrong with it, the seam is busted on the bottom of the tank housing and it leaks gas ,LOL 

I'll get you a pic of it and no its not the first one I've seen do that,hehe


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

belgian said:


> Remind you that the Titanic also looked very good, ....untill he hit an iceberg



In English (or American) ships are "female"... "she hit an iceberg"


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> All this poetry...I am reminded of the immortal words of one Alfred, Lord Tennyson, who in his immortal poem, "The Woodlands," said:
> 
> *
> As all Stihls
> ...



Correct, truer words have never been spoken. My 441 sucked my 372 through the intake and out the exhaust. I can only hope it stops beating up that 372, I'm tired of all that screaming out in the shed,sounds like some dog being beat up by a lion


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sawtroll the 372 is a fine saw as I've stated many times. Got no issues with it at all. However if we're gonna take issue with a few ounces on the 441 then I must show where those ounces are. If the 372 was built like the 441 it would probly weigh the same, maybe even more. Does it make any differance, course not. For fun and arguing purposes yes so hold onto your hat. This thread is gonna be a hoot..



If Stihl Used more modern Technology
there saws would weight less.
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> In English (or American) ships are "female"... "she hit an iceberg"




Leopard are ya ready, looks like its the Prince all over again cept this time we got the proof in hand, LOLOLOL They can't run and they can't hide this time, best $600.00 I ever spent,


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> THall, take alook at these saws with many miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice transparent tanks! 
 
Hmmm... how about the casings then?? - I have 2 359s (maybe 357?) that have the lower right front crankcase mount broken off... and have seen several more. That is is definitely lightweight... I'd dig out the camera...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Correct, truer words have never been spoken. My 441 sucked my 372 through the intake and out the exhaust.



So much for Stihl air filtration...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> If Stihl Used more modern Technology
> there saws would weight less.
> :biggrinbounce2:




Uh kind sir if you look at all the Huskies from the little Poolan put together job all the way to their 3120 what do you see, they all look exactly the same, only different sizes. Husky hasn't produce a all over new saw in 20 years, just copy the same ole same ole. See one you've seen em all, poor selection for those that want a different shape,


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> best $600.00 I ever spent



Now, see, you're gonna have to get your stories straight there, Tommie...last we heard PETER STIHL bought that saw...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> So much for Stihl air filtration...



It turn it into fine powder like dust first,:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Now, see, you're gonna have to get your stories straight there, Tommie...last we heard PETER STIHL bought that saw...




Check hasn't arrived yet,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nice transparent tanks!



To be honest, I've never understood why Stihl put transparent tanks on their saws.

Most people I know just refuel 'em when the gas stops leaking down their leg...


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nice transparent tanks!
> 
> Hmmm... how about the casings then?? - I have 2 359s (maybe 357?) that have the lower right front crankcase mount broken off... and have seen several more. That is is definitely lightweight... I'd dig out the camera...



Husky is Just like Stihl.

Both don't cover abuse.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Check hasn't arrived yet,LOLOLOL



Yeah, I understand the Chinese mail system isn't what it needs to be...


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> So much for Stihl air filtration...


Stihl Air Filtration
oxymoron


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Yeah, I understand the Chinese mail system isn't what it needs to be...



Its being sent by Volvo last I heard,you know how Sweden made products are, slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,hehehehehe


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Stihl Air Filtration
> oxymoron


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> To be honest, I've never understood why Stihl put transparent tanks on their saws.
> 
> Most people I know just refuel 'em when the gas stops leaking down their leg...



Those Stihl Heads got to look at some thing while they are waiting to get through the cut.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Those Stihl Heads got to look at some thing while they are waiting to get through the cut.


 
I'm tellin' ya folks, THIS is good stuff!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> To be honest, I've never understood why Stihl put transparent tanks on their saws.
> 
> Most people I know just refuel 'em when the gas stops leaking down their leg...



Woodie would you like a car with no gas guage, especially if your gonna drive it from 60 feet up a tree, nice to know the tank is full before you start that long climb to the top. I'll be dayumm, so thats why Stihl made it to the top, they knew how much gas they had in their tank, Husky guessed and ran out,sput sput, brrrrrrr


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Uh kind sir if you look at all the Huskies from the little Poolan put together job all the way to their 3120 what do you see, they all look exactly the same, only different sizes. Husky hasn't produce a all over new saw in 20 years, just copy the same ole same ole. See one you've seen em all, poor selection for those that want a different shape,



So what your saying is FAT is in?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> nice to know the tank is full before you start that long climb to the top.



It occurs to me that the climb might not be so long if you weren't draggin' a anchor with ya to the top of the tree...


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie would you like a car with no gas guage, especially if your gonna drive it from 60 feet up a tree, nice to know the tank is full before you start that long climb to the top. I'll be dayumm, so thats why Stihl made it to the top, they knew how much gas they had in their tank, Husky guessed and ran out,sput sput, brrrrrrr



Thall,

I'll let you in on a secret.
























Fill it up before you start.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Those Stihl Heads got to look at some thing while they are waiting to get through the cut.



Are ya sure ya wanna go there. I got 18 times written down here, 18 out of 18 , hell that 441 had time to drink a coffee and play a hand of poker with me while waitng and waiting and waiting for ole slow poke to finnish up, LOLOLOLOL


Gotta go run some errands fellers. Post plenty, I'll be back in awhile. Keepem at bay Leopard. See yaws in abits.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> So what your saying is FAT is in?



I'm saying a square box is a square box no matter how you look at it, fatties come in all shapes and sizes, boxes are boxes. I look at my 372 and for some reason I think of UPS, all those dayumm boxes


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sawtroll the 372 is a fine saw as I've stated many times. Got no issues with it at all. However if we're gonna take issue with a few ounces on the 441 then I must show where those ounces are. If the 372 was built like the 441 it would probly weigh the same, maybe even more. Does it make any differance, course not. For fun and arguing purposes yes so hold onto your hat. This thread is gonna be a hoot..



LOL, not allowed to rep you, so it goes into the open......


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> It occurs to me that the climb might not be so long if you weren't draggin' a anchor with ya to the top of the tree...



I think will be drinking through a straw for a week after that blow.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Husky is Just like Stihl.
> 
> Both don't cover abuse.



Maybe so, but they have to cover USE. Nope, Husky won't warranty the cases, but...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Thall,
> 
> I'll let you in on a secret.
> 
> Fill it up before you start.



Oh now this is startin' to get downright unfair...can we get the medic in here...QUICK!


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm saying a square box is a square box no matter how you look at it, fatties come in all shapes and sizes, boxes are boxes. I look at my 372 and for some reason I think of UPS, all those dayumm boxes



So You think of UPS ever time you look at that 372.


GOOD, Next time buy from a dealer. Gotha.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe so, but they have to cover USE. Nope, Husky won't warranty the cases, but...



Guess that would be a tough one.
Husky has a warranty. Hmmmmmm 
How long do you think they should cover there cases. 


Carefull I went out and bought Spot remover.

(Just don't know if I want to try and use it.)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Guess that would be a tough one.
> Husky has a warranty. Hmmmmmm
> How long do you think they should cover there cases.
> 
> .



It's just called a crappy design that can't take the rigors of pro use. Save a little money by skimping on a little metal and you piss off your pro base... fine line...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

All right gentlemen...lunchtime is over for me...I'll check in from time to time if I see this thread start to look like it has a purpose...we can't have that...in the meantime, keep 'er between the lines fellas...


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's just called a crappy design that can't take the rigors of pro use. Save a little money by skimping on a little metal and you piss off your pro base... fine line...



Yes that would be a fine line.

All I can say is,
This logger I know can take any saw and destroy it in a year.
Never has he broke the spring mount.

I stand by "abuse".

I do agree, If there is a weak link, Fix it.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

*2,000*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> So You think of UPS ever time you look at that 372.
> 
> 
> GOOD, Next time buy from a dealer. Gotha.



I tried like hell to buy from a dealer but guess what, he couldn't get the 372, Husky was shipping them all to guess who, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> THall, take alook at these saws with many miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh sir I can assure you there is, look and weap sucker,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Stihl uses cross hatching, the other guy, glue,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


>





THALL10326 said:


>



Yep, but the plastic is more sturdy on the Husky, no dolt about that.

Btw, I have seen _lots_ of Stihls with broken off pieces of plastic at the bottom part of the rear handle (handguard) at E-bay, but never a single Husky with that problem.........   :rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but the plastic is more sturdy on the Husky, no dolt about that.
> 
> Btw, I have seen _lots_ of Stihls with broken off pieces of plastic at the bottom part of the rear handle (handguard) at E-bay, but never a single Husky with that problem.........   :rockn:



Sit back and be quiet old man, this war is between Manual and me,LOL

Fact is Sawtroll the design is merely different, tant no big deal. Stihl puts their seam of the gas tank on side of the housing so it never touches the ground. Husky puts theirs on the bottom. I haven't seen many Huskies leak, only a few. (don't tell Manual though, I got him where I want him, in the barrel,LOLOL)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, I have seen _lots_ of Stihls with broken off pieces of plastic at the bottom part of the rear handle (handguard) at E-bay, but never a single Husky with that problem.........   :rockn:



Hell Sawtroll I've seen Stihls and Huskies crushed by bulldozers, flatten like a pancake. The saws don't break themselves. Plastic breaks if hit hard enuff regardless of who makes it...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sit back and be quiet old man, this war is between Manual and me,LOL



Why don't you just hush-up and post a few more pictures there, Camera Boy??


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Why don't you just hush-up and post a few more pictures there, Camera Boy??



I know, your tired of coloring , let me see what I kind find for you KIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hell Sawtroll I've seen Stihls and Huskies crushed by bulldozers, flatten like a pancake. The saws don't break themselves. Plastic breaks if hit hard enuff regardless of who makes it...



The breakes I mentioned looks more like someone put the heal of a boot on the handguard, and then it broke when that someone pulled the starter rope, or maybe the ground was uneven.......

Well, I allways drop-start, so it is really not a concern of mine......:chainsawguy:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hell Sawtroll I've seen Stihls and Huskies crushed by bulldozers, flatten like a pancake. The saws don't break themselves. Plastic breaks if hit hard enuff regardless of who makes it...



Not to mention Gypos handiwork........  :rockn:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I know, your tired of coloring , let me see what I kind find for you KIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh now THAT one was good...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

I went by to see if Woodie wanted to go cut some wood. He said SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I went by to see if Woodie wanted to go cut some wood. He said SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,LOL



My toe WILL get you for that one, Hall...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The breakes I mentioned looks more like someone put the heal of a boot on the handguard, and then it broke when that someone pulled the starter rope, or maybe the ground was uneven.......



I know exactly what your talking about. People yank the rope and stand on the handle and sometimes crack the foot pad, usually on the right side of the trigger. I've seen that many times on all makes. Its the operator sitting the saws on unlevel surfaces that causes that. The toe of thier shoe is what breaks the plastic. They step on it when there is nothing under it to support the weight while the left side is firmly planted, SNAP.


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I know exactly what your talking about. People yank the rope and stand on the handle and sometimes crack the foot pad, usually on the right side of the trigger. I've seen that many times on all makes. Its the operator sitting the saws on unlevel surfaces that causes that. The toe of thier shoe is what breaks the plastic. They step on it when there is nothing under it to support the weight while the left side is firmly planted, SNAP.



Hmmm food for thought there. Never thought about that.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> My toe WILL get you for that one, Hall...



BRING IT ON SUCKER, AT 65 I'll STILL WHOP YA,


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 24, 2007)

A few days latter, a knock on the door,
Manny was back for more!!
He cried "Unfair" He screamed "foul"
You'd never heard such a scowl!!

Tom held true, stood his ground,
many came and stood around.
He showed how Stihl was stronger,
told of how it would last longer.
He showed the difference of the mounts,
told us the beef is where it counts.

He talked of Huskies and leaking tanks,
Showed the strength and gave Stihl thanks!
Many screamed "that ain't right!"
"All my Huskies are nice and tight!"
Many showed his beat up saw and a dent
"See, this is what I meant!!"
"Well that saw was beat and tired!"
"I think the designer should be fired!"

The crowd contiued to grow,
It turned into quite the show!
They argued of this, they argued of that,
For every tit, there was a tat.
I have a small question, of that three-fity-seven
They say that saw runs like heaven
so how much would it cost
for that saw to become "lost"?
I hate to see it sit there and lay
When it could be fixed in a day!

On yet another note,
I heard and interesting quote!
You hate Stihl Many, or so you say,
But I wonder, how did you make you original pay?


----------



## spacemule (Aug 24, 2007)

You all remember the old ford and chevy commercials where one would say "buy our trucks, our beds are bolted on!" The other would say "buy our trucks, our beds are welded on!" Always tickled me.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Woodie ya want some more fool,*


----------



## spacemule (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> BRING IT ON SUCKER, AT 65 I'll STILL WHOP YA,



I wouldn't want to fight him!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> A few days latter, a knock on the door,
> Manny was back for more!!
> He cried "Unfair" He screamed "foul"
> You'd never heard such a scowl!!
> ...



My my, may have to hire you to work with Joat, tats good stuff there,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

No pic Woodie, only a red X. Resize it..


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Sorry Tom...this is the Ali picture that suits YOU best!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


>




Love that picture Woodie. The ole boy was young, strong, promoting his own fights with wit and non-sense. That pic is classic of a man that has long left this world, only a shell remains. I'll take it, thanks.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> ...with wit and non-sense



And if that don't describe YOU to a T, nothing does.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 24, 2007)

*A private peek into a Dr. Jack session with Mr. Tommie Hall*

Tommie, my man. We need to talk. Sit down. You sitting? OK. Let’s begin.

You took a vacation and I know that it was well deserved and needed. Great idea, but poor execution. …… Settle down. Since you became the Big Chief, people aren’t being honest with you. I will be honest. …… I don’t care that you’re big stuff now. I remember when you were a cheap Elvis impersonator, one of thousands that frequent dimly lit bars, work at pathetic county fairs and parachute into baseball stadiums to throw out the first pitch. You ever do that Tommie? ……… No, well, maybe you can still get a shot at it.

Now Tommie, the point of a vacation is to get away from the routine, see new things, discover, learn, relax, commune with your environment and have some time with interesting people. …….. OK, Tommie, I know you find Woodie, Andy, Mow and Manny interesting, but I mean face time. ……. And no, using your silver tongue and a cup of tepid Folger’s instant coffee to make another Stihl sale doesn’t count. There’s more to life. …… Calm down, I know what Peter Stihl said, but there’s still a bit more to life than that. …….. No, maybe I don’t really love Mr. Stihl, but I can respect and like the guy.

Now, close your eyes and lay back down on the couch again. …. No. you don’t need to worry. …… Let’s go back through your vacation again. Let’s go back to the plant. ……. OK, if you insist. I’ll call it the Virginia Beach, USA, Stihl Research Center and Assembly Plant. …… Now, I saw many pictures of saws, you know, inanimate objects. ……. Inanimate, you know, things, not people. They don’t talk back. ……. Well, no, I’m not familiar with the Stihl Song, but let’s move on for a moment. The training room was empty, no people in sight. Did you not talk to anyone? ……. Well, I think that I would rather talk with a person than a saw, but I suppose your way is why we’re here.

Now, at the hotel, I noticed that you took long-range shots of scantily clad females on the beach. …….. Oh, I see, so they wouldn’t let you get very close to them. ……. Yep, you got the last laugh with the telephoto lens. Yes, I would suggest leaving the saw and the camera in the room if you want to approach them in the future. …….. OK, I don’t care what you did with the pictures at the hotel. ……… Stop right there, too much information Tommie.

Now, Tommie, you were only there for one day. Maybe a week or two would give you a change to unwind and relax. ……. Oh, the memory card was full of pictures after one day. Well, maybe you could just purchase another memory card? …….. No cash since you bought the 372? …….. Yes, don’t worry. I’m sure Mr. Stihl’s good for it Tommie.

Well, Tommie, I’m glad you found out little session helpful. …… Yes, Dr. Jack helped Mr. Troll. …….. I do think it’s helped him. Thanks for the compliment. ………. Yes, Peter definitely benefited, I’ll agree again. ……….. Well, I'm good but not that good. …… OK, I’ll try to help Woodie. ……. And his toe, and his SH85. ……. Calm down, I know that practically any knucklehead can operate the thing. ……… Ok, time’s up.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Joat...any way you can see fit to getting ol' Tom to quit "bothering" Davey so much??


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 24, 2007)

Tom, since you are a leveled headed player and can give unbiased opinions IMO. 
What is your say on Stihl selling chainsaws and parts in the Gander Mountain hunting and fishing box type retail chain stores, without service? Even though Gander states with services.
I know the guy I sold my 361 to, went to the local stihl shop and he wanted a 20" 050 3/8 bar and they wanted to sale him a 20" 063 for $75. I hit the stihl dealer locater for him and seen a Gander close by and he went there and bought the same bar for $45. So give us your honest take on all of this.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie, my man. We need to talk. Sit down. You sitting? OK. Let’s begin.
> 
> You took a vacation and I know that it was well deserved and needed. Great idea, but poor execution. …… Settle down. Since you became the Big Chief, people aren’t being honest with you. I will be honest. …… I don’t care that you’re big stuff now. I remember when you were a cheap Elvis impersonator, one of thousands that frequent dimly lit bars, work at pathetic county fairs and parachute into baseball stadiums to throw out the first pitch. You ever do that Tommie? ……… No, well, maybe you can still get a shot at it.
> 
> ...



Thankya Dr. Joat, its been a pleasure I must say, I feel much better and so much more relaxed. The check is in the mail and I'll be back for my next appointment I promise, thanks again Doc. See ya next time. Door shuts.


Now where's those dayumm heathens at, I'm not done with them low life 
J-red boys. Durn to hell, the ole doc held me up but I'll find those guys, awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww there they are, hot dayumm lets rock,


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sit back and be quiet old man, this war is between Manual and me,LOL
> 
> Fact is Sawtroll the design is merely different, tant no big deal. Stihl puts their seam of the gas tank on side of the housing so it never touches the ground. Husky puts theirs on the bottom. I haven't seen many Huskies leak, only a few. (don't tell Manual though, I got him where I want him, in the barrel,LOLOL)



Fact is Thall, 
I've been out in My garage working and the only barrels I'm looking over is my trash barrels.







Oh Lookie here,
All that fancy work stihl puts in there design and WHAT it's broken. LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> .
> I know the guy I sold my 361 to, went to the local stihl shop and he wanted a 20" 050 3/8 bar and they wanted to sale him a 20" 063 for $75. I hit the stihl dealer locater for him and seen a Gander close by and he went there and bought the same bar for $45. So give us your honest take on all of this.





I'd say go to Gander and buy all the bars you can - before they figure out they are selling them (assuming they are ES) below dealer cost.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Tom, since you are a leveled headed player and can give unbiased opinions IMO.
> What is your say on Stihl selling chainsaws and parts in the Gander Mountain hunting and fishing box type retail chain stores, without service? Even though Gander states with services.
> I know the guy I sold my 361 to, went to the local stihl shop and he wanted a 20" 050 3/8 bar and they wanted to sale him a 20" 063 for $75. I hit the stihl dealer locater for him and seen a Gander close by and he went there and bought the same bar for $45. So give us your honest take on all of this.




To be honest with ya Cut I have not one clue about Gander Mountain selling Stihl at all, its news to me. There are no Gander Mountain stores in my area and today is the 1st time I've heard of them taking on Stihl. If they are selling parts and product chances are they are servicing them as well though I have no clue. There is a Gander Mountian store near Richmond, about 100 miles from me. I'll do some checking and see what all they do. For now I don't have a clue whats going on with Gander Mountain.

As for those bar prices the dealer was way to high, he's raping people, a sorry dealer. Gander Mountain was right on with the price.


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'd say go to Gander and buy all the bars you can - before they figure out they are selling them (assuming they are ES) below dealer cost.





Cut4fun said:


> He said) He went on to Gander and the local shop and they didnt have any .050 bars or chains. Bought the Stihl ES in a
> 20" 72 tooth but in the .063. Bar was only $45 compared to the $75 at local full service stihl dealer. Bought the helmet and face shield and a chain also.



Here is what he told me above post. 

Maybe BULK buying at a cheaper price like the box stores are able to do elsewhere maybe?

Exactly what I thought too:


THALL10326 said:


> As for those bar prices the dealer was way to high, he's raping people, a sorry dealer. Gander Mountain was right on with the price.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Fact is Thall,
> I've been out in My garage working and the only barrels I'm looking over is my trash barrels.
> 
> 
> ...



Now where is the leaky gas tanks on those old saws??????:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 24, 2007)

The Ganders in Ohio do not sale Stihl as of yet. I checked today out of curiosity. But I do know they are in TX and MN.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Here is what he told me above post.
> 
> Maybe BULK buying at a cheaper price like the box stores are able to do elsewhere maybe?



There is no bulk buying break price from Stihl that I know of. They have a 6 tier price range and the 1st tier for the real small dealers isn't all the much higher than the lower price 6th teir for the big dealer that buys a slew. They do give dealers that have a Gold tech on site a break on parts. I'm not sure right now what the break even is. I'll have to check on that but overall there is no bulk buying price break from Stihl that I know of.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Now where's those dayumm heathens at, I'm not done with them low life
> J-red boys.



This here member of the Jred Boys will be out for most of the evening, and will leave your whopping in the most capable hands of one Mr. Manual, other member of said Jred Boys.

Upon my return, I expect I'll prolly find your bruised and battered body, half-alive, on top of a stretcher, which hopefully will have been cross-hatched for strength, or at least for weight, which is what Stihl uses it for.

Don't hurt 'im too bad, Manual...we need him around for sport.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> This here member of the Jred Boys will be out for most of the evening, and will leave your whopping in the most capable hands of one Mr. Manual, other member of said Jred Boys.
> 
> Upon my return, I expect I'll prolly find your bruised and battered body, half-alive, on top of a stretcher, which hopefully will have been cross-hatched for strength, or at least for weight, which is what Stihl uses it for.
> 
> Don't hurt 'im too bad, Manual...we need him around for sport.



Oh I won't hurt ole Thall to bad just a good arse whooping


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I know exactly what your talking about. People yank the rope and stand on the handle and sometimes crack the foot pad, usually on the right side of the trigger. I've seen that many times on all makes. Its the operator sitting the saws on unlevel surfaces that causes that. The toe of thier shoe is what breaks the plastic. They step on it when there is nothing under it to support the weight while the left side is firmly planted, SNAP.



yep, but among pro saws, it seem to happen to Stihls, exclusively.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Here is what he told me above post.
> 
> Maybe BULK buying at a cheaper price like the box stores are able to do elsewhere maybe?
> 
> Exactly what I thought too:



Cut on those bars it depends on what style 20 inch bar they sold him.
A 30030008921 bar is a standard bar, no removable nose goes for 45.55
A 30030008822 bar, a better bar, goes for 52.40
A 30030008830 bar, better yet, goes for 63.80

Those are just sample, there are many more.

I'd lay money Gander sold your friend a 30030008921 bar at the reg. price of 45.55.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Woodie said:


> This here member of the Jred Boys will be out for most of the evening, and will leave your whopping in the most capable hands of one Mr. Manual, other member of said Jred Boys.
> 
> Upon my return, I expect I'll prolly find your bruised and battered body, half-alive, on top of a stretcher, which hopefully will have been cross-hatched for strength, or at least for weight, which is what Stihl uses it for.
> 
> Don't hurt 'im too bad, Manual...we need him around for sport.




I'd suggest while your out you make Manual's arrangements and spare his family. Its the least you could do. While making his arrangements plan for two sucker, your next,


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Now where is the leaky gas tanks on those old saws??????:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



What about all the new MS361's that have broken tanks when the chain comes off?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

Time for a post count........:chainsawguy: 

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 574 


User Name Posts 
THALL10326 208 
manual 79 
Woodie 72 
spacemule 24 
SawTroll 21 
Lakeside53 20 
Just Mow 19 
belgian 17 
2000ssm6 16 
hoss 13 
rahtreelimbs 12 
RiverRat2 11 
Cut4fun 9 
Timberhauler  6 
TreeCo 6 
sawinredneck 5 
04ultra 5 
RED-85-Z51 5 
chainsawjunky 4 
joatmon 4 
greengoblin 4 
adkranger 2 
stihlaficionado 2 
Austin1 2 
masiman 1 
rb_in_va 1 
bks044 1 
chowdozer 1 
NYH1 1 
Pablo26 1 
Mr. Obvious 1 
buck futter 1

lol......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> yep, but among pro saws, it seem to happen to Stihls, exclusively.......



Hahaha, ya think. I see you want to join those other two heathens and take on THE CHAMP. I tried to spare ya the agony of defeat. I know your old and fibble, at least a few months older than me, but if you insist welcome to Stihl country buddy, where men are men, saws are saws and the weak leak fuel,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Time for a post count........:chainsawguy:
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 574
> ...



Hey Troll this thing is off to a faster start than the Prince was. Shall we take it all the way ole boy, top the Granddaddy of them all???


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> What about all the new MS361's that have broken tanks when the chain comes off?:biggrinbounce2:



Never seen one do that. I heard of Clearance talking about his did that. However that tank got nailed by a chain. The saw I showed you in the pics, the guy said he was sawing and it just started pouring fuel. The seam opened up, have never heard of a Stihl tank doing that, have you??


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl uses cross hatching, the other guy, glue,





THALL10326 said:


> Never seen one do that. I heard of Clearance talking about his did that. However that tank got nailed by a chain. The saw I showed you in the pics, the guy said he was sawing and it just started pouring fuel. The seam opened up, have never heard of a Stihl tank doing that, have you??



Now what we have here is a Mexican stand off,
Take a look, A good look ay that Husky tank.
It don't look new to me, Also I'm willing to bet that 'Guy' never told you how many times he threw his saw on top of the wood pile in his truck and drove off
before the saws seam just opened up.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Now what we have here is a Mexican stand off,
> Take a look, A good look ay that Husky tank.
> It don't look new to me, Also I'm willing to bet that 'Guy' never told you how many times he threw his saw on top of the wood pile in his truck and drove off
> before the saws seam just opened up.



LOLOL, no stand off at all. You showed me some old tank housings with snapped off foot pads, still usuable by the way. I showed you a leaking fuel tank where the seam let go. If you look closely at the seam on that tank its still well intact. There is very little plastic gone. Even the old tank housings you showed all broken up did not leak fuel,  

As for the leaker I showed you all I can tell you is what he told me and also that leaky tank is why he only wants 50.00 for it and I still can't sell the dayumm thing, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Opppppppppppps almost forgot, no spec U lating allowed. What the man did with that saw neither of us know so therefore we can only go by what he said, not what you are assuming, tats a no no., hehe

Stand off my butt. Your down one,


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Cut on those bars it depends on what style 20 inch bar they sold him.
> A 30030008921 bar is a standard bar, no removable nose goes for 45.55
> A 30030008822 bar, a better bar, goes for 52.40
> A 30030008830 bar, better yet, goes for 63.80
> ...


Yes but what about us Canucks they all come with a rebaged Oregon bar up here!I can get a better price on a new Oregon bar from my Jred dealer for one of my Stihls than I can get from the Stihl dealer! buyer beware!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Um hmmmmmm*

Whats the deal here, I bought a Pro saw, whats up with all this dayumm plastic,  






The white one is a mag starter housing the orange one is all plastic, not surprising....


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> Yes but what about us Canucks they all come with a rebaged Oregon bar up here!



Don't know what to tell ya, post a pic of that rebadged Oregon bar and let me see the bar number on it. If its Oregon I'll complain for you.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Cut on those bars it depends on what style 20 inch bar they sold him.
> A 30030008921 bar is a standard bar, no removable nose goes for 45.55
> A 30030008822 bar, a better bar, goes for 52.40
> A 30030008830 bar, better yet, goes for 63.80
> ...




I'd bet the :newbie: sold an ES 8830- for the -8921 price   

BTW, our ES 20 is $61.95 here..


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Don't know what to tell ya, post a pic of that rebadged Oregon bar and let me see the bar number on it. If its Oregon I'll complain for you.


They all have a grease hole in the bar thats all the info I can provide for now, and say made in Canada isn't that Oregon?


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I was just looking at a thread about a new 361 bought in Alberta the guy posted pic's it has a rebaged Origon on it If i new how I would provide a link to that thread.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Whats the deal here, I bought a Pro saw, whats up with all this dayumm plastic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's right, but what's behind the clutch cover is much more important, when a chain derails....... :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> They all have a grease hole in the bar thats all the info I can provide for now, and say made in Canada isn't that Oregon?



I would say so and your not the only one that has said that. Ben spoke of rebaged Oregon bars in Canada too so I don't doubt either one of you. I will find out why that is though, a answer is only a phone call away and I'll ask on your behalf.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I would say so and your not the only one that has said that. Ben spoke of rebaged Oregon bars in Canada too so I don't doubt either one of you. I will find out why that is though, a answer is only a phone call away and I'll ask on your behalf.


Thats why they call you the Champ? thanks I also would like to know why. I don't know if you caught my post about the Stihl selector guide but even that is not on the Canadian web sight?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That's right, but what's behind the clutch cover is much more important, when a chain derails....... :yoyo: :yoyo:



Well now that you memtion it, lets have a look see ole boy,


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well now that you memtion it, lets have a look see ole boy,




Everything important is metal there, but how about the 441.......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

441 clutch. Notice the extra built in gaurd above the clutch to feed out the chips, extra weight , I know,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Everything imprtant is metal there, but how about the 441.......:yoyo: :yoyo:



Nope, look above the clutch, plastic not that it matters.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

*Sooooooooooo*



THALL10326 said:


> Whats the deal here, I bought a Pro saw, whats up with all this dayumm plastic,
> 
> The white one is a mag starter housing the orange one is all plastic, not surprising....



What are you trying to tell me.
Mag. is stronger ?


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish Stihl would redesign their POS chain catcher...Derail a chain more than once,and you need a new one.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> What are you trying to tell me.
> Mag. is stronger ?



Not at all, more expensive than plastic though. That starter assembly is heavier too, I'm showing Sawtroll where these ounces are on that saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 441 clutch. Notice the extra built in gaurd above the clutch to feed out the chips, extra weight , I know,LOL



Looks as the 361, as I thought, more plastic, and that plastic gets eaten up when chains derail (exposed the chain brake spring on mine, from a single derailing), but no big deal really..........

.. just nit-pick, to make a point - no saw design is perfect in all regards.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I wish Stihl would redesign their POS chain catcher...Derail a chain more than once,and you need a new one.



I agree 100%. I don't care much for them either.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 441 clutch. Notice the extra built in gaurd above the clutch to feed out the chips, extra weight , I know,LOL



Hahahaha,
Flip you chain cover on your husky


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Looks as the 361, as I thought, the plastic gets eaten up when chains derail (exposed the chain brake spring on mine, from a single derailing), but no big deal really..........



Well I've never seen a thrown chain do any real big damage to any saw. Clearance did say though the chain popped his fuel tank on his 361 so I guess it can happen..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Hahahaha,
> Flip you chain cover on your husky



LOL, you really want me to show them that cheesy chain adjuster,LOL


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Not at all, more expensive than plastic though. That starter assembly is heavier too, I'm showing Sawtroll where these ounces are on that saw.



It is the case that is heavy


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Looks as the 361, as I thought, more plastic, and the plastic gets eaten up when chains derail (exposed the chain brake spring on mine, from a single derailing), but no big deal really..........
> 
> .. just nit-pick, to make a point - no saw design is perfect in all regards.....



Well since we are all nit picking in good fun take a look at those last two pics again. See the big rubber buffer to the left of the clutch on the 441. That buffer protects the tank housing when twisted, it buffers it and also aids in reducing vibration. Now look to the left of the clutch on the 372. You see a small screw head, that is your tank buffer. Its merely a screw with no rubber tip to prevent the tank housing from being twisted too far. Now tell me, is there any question as to which is better on the tank itself..


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I've never seen a thrown chain do any real big damage to any saw. Clearance did say though the chain popped his fuel tank on his 361 so I guess it can happen..



I have derailed a chain once on the 361, and it sure did damage the plastic around the clutch. 

I have on my 353 also, no damage, except for scratches on the chain catcher, and the paint on the clutch cover......

*Bottom line; Husky puts metal were it really makes a difference, Stihl puts it where it looks good*........  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, you really want me to show them that cheesy chain adjuster,LOL



once again There is no problem with it.

My screw slot is worn out on my Ms361.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> It is the case that is heavy



Nope nope nope. I bet if you weighed just the crankcases they would weigh close the same. The crankcase itself on the 441 isn't that large. What is mounted on that case is where the weight is, let me show you.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well since we are all nit picking in good fun take a look at those last two pics again. See the big rubber buffer to the left of the clutch on the 441. That buffer protects the tank housing when twisted, it buffers it and also aids in reducing vibration. Now look to the left of the clutch on the 372. You see a small screw head, that is your tank buffer. Its merely a screw with no rubber tip to prevent the tank housing from being twisted too far. Now tell me, is there any question as to which is better on the tank itself..



LOL, call me when your tank housing is twisted to far on that husky

And I'll call you when that happen to My sthil.


Oh thats right I already did. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> once again There is no problem with it.
> 
> My screw slot is worn out on my Ms361.



I agree, it works just fine, wait a minute we're suppose to be at war here, grrrrrrrrr. Also are you in ghost mode, you can't hide from me,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> LOL, call me when your tank housing is twisted to far on that husky
> 
> And I'll call you when that happen to My sthil.
> 
> ...



But did it leak gas afterwards,hahahaha


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I have derailed a chain once on the 361, and it sure did damage the plastic around the clutch.
> 
> I have on my 353 also, no damage, except for scratches on the chain catcher, and the paint on the clutch cover......
> 
> *Bottom line; Husky puts metal were it really makes a difference, Stihl puts it where it looks good*........  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Speaking of looking good, why is this on the side of the 372 motor instead of on top where it belongs,hmmmmmmmmm,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

I can reach that one with my hand on the handle where it belongs, nit picky are we, hell yes, all in fun of course but point made.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> But did it leak gas afterwards,hahahaha



If I was throwing my saw around like that saw was, It would leak too.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2007)

How interesting this thread has become!!!


Getting down to the nitty-gritty of saw design I see.


Tom............I have both the 441 and the 372...........I like'em both a lot.


IMO...........both saws will last because I maintain the hell out of them.


Am I typical..........prolly not.


But for my purposes all this comparing is moot!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Ok Troll I've been holding out on ya*

Heres where the beef is on the 441, look close.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Speaking of looking good, why is this on the side of the 372 motor instead of on top where it belongs,hmmmmmmmmm,



What do you Mean ? 
That is where it belongs on a Husky.
Want To talk about plug placement.
In referance to where it fires ?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> once again There is no problem with it.
> 
> My screw slot is worn out on my Ms361.



That's just abuse! Never have seen one of those worn out on any pro stihl, and they all use the same screw/worm


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> What do you Mean ?
> That is where it belongs on a Husky.
> Want To talk about plug placement.
> In referance to where it fires ?




Hold a 372 in your hand and see if you can reach the compression with your thumb, NO, on the 441 you CAN. Plug replacement on the 441 takes me about 30 seconds, maybe 15 on the 372 but only once every few years so blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> How interesting this thread has become!!!
> 
> 
> Getting down to the nitty-gritty of saw design I see.
> ...



Tom and me just need something to quarral about, no offence intended on either side.......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

There is nothing but a hollow space. The carb moves all around on that boot. Not a bad thing at all but built like the 441, no.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> That's just abuse! Never have seen one of heose worn out on any pro stihl, and they all use the same screw/worm



Oh sorry I thought the MS361 was a Pro Sthil.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Tom and me just need something to quarral about, no offence intended on either side.......:yoyo: :yoyo:



Thats right Sawtroll. Your one guy I can torment and get torment from you and we both smile, we disagree the best,    

Those two saws I could run for years and years and never have a issue. 99% of all saw failures are the operator or neglect. Take Manual for instance, his 361 bushings were completely wore out, yet he piddled around and didn't replace them, bout tore a hole in his gas tank, his FAULT(got that Manual, hehe) Either of those two saws pictured would hold up just fine with a good operator behind the trigger. They both cut good, both run good, both are smooth and both I LIKE.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hold a 372 in your hand and see if you can reach the compression with your thumb, NO, on the 441 you CAN. Plug replacement on the 441 takes me about 30 seconds, maybe 15 on the 372 but only once every few years so blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



whats so hard about reaching the compression release on the side.
with your left hand.
Think safty tom you always want your right hand fully closed holding on to the saw handle. ehh


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Those two saws I could run for years and years and never have a issue. 99% of all saw failures are the operator or neglect. Take Manual for instance, his 361 bushings were completely wore out, yet he piddled around and didn't replace them, bout tore a hole in his gas tank, his FAULT(got that Manual, hehe) Either of those two saws pictured would hold up just fine with a good operator behind the trigger. They both cut good, both run good, both are smooth and both I LIKE.




That about somes it up.............Great post!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Oh sorry I thought the MS361 was a Pro Sthil.



Alright you orenry heathen tell the truth here. Did you buy it new or did you buy it off that guy that tears up everything he gets his hands on, the guy who ran over a few saws, hmmmmmm. That 361 done cut 43 million cords of wood before you bought it, admit it,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> There is nothing but a hollow space. The carb moves all around on that boot. Not a bad thing at all but built like the 441, no.



Again, your telling me , you would rather have a carb solid mounted
so the boot cracks


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> whats so hard about reaching the compression release on the side.
> with your left hand.
> Think safty tom you always want your right hand fully closed holding on to the saw handle. ehh



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr if you hold the saw handle in your left hand with the right hand on the trigger you must have the longest thumb on your left hand the world has ever seen,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Again, your telling me , you would rather have a carb solid mounted
> so the boot cracks



Go look at the 441 pic again. The carb, boot and whole assembly is mounted to the cylinder head. There is no way that boot is gonna crack, wink!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2007)

Manual........just stick with the red and black Huskies that is your avitar...........your gettin' taken to the mat on every post!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats right Sawtroll. Your one guy I can torment and get torment from you and we both smile, we disagree the best,
> 
> Those two saws I could run for years and years and never have a issue. 99% of all saw failures are the operator or neglect. Take Manual for instance, his 361 bushings were completely wore out, yet he piddled around and didn't replace them, bout tore a hole in his gas tank, his FAULT(got that Manual, hehe) Either of those two saws pictured would hold up just fine with a good operator behind the trigger. They both cut good, both run good, both are smooth and both I LIKE.





rahtreelimbs said:


> That about somes it up.............Great post!!!



Foul, I call foul.

I bought that saw with worn out bushings and yes SPRINGS:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> How interesting this thread has become!!!
> 
> 
> Getting down to the nitty-gritty of saw design I see.
> ...



Exactly Rich. There is nothing wrong with either of them. I did want to show Sawtroll where those ounces were though. I'm with you, give me either one and some wood and lets rock.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Foul, I call foul.
> 
> I bought that saw with worn out bushings and yes SPRINGS:biggrinbounce2:



Yes you did and a good saw man would have replaced them right away you lazy low life you. Thats ok though, as usual the Stihl took the abuse like they always do baby,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Sawtroll*

I can proudly say thanks to you and me toying with each other like we always do I broke 8000 posts. You got ove 10,000 but I want you to know I'm coming for ya ole boy. The Leopard I never will catch so I give up on that,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Aug 24, 2007)

Let me tell you a story bout a man named Tom.
He likes orange'n white, so you know he smokes a bong. 
Then one day he was pooten on his stool,
says Tom the man, I ain't a durned ole fool. 
Cause I like Stihl, 
orange and white that is
cross hatched plastic
Virginia Beach deals

Well things were good'n well except for one small thing,
a man that is smart never likes to pay the bling
that a stihl dealer charges for a durned old saw
Says manual that ain't no deal at all. 
Stihl that is
Husky's better
vibration dampers
turbo filters. 

Now here they are a box'en in the ring
the champ may be old, but he thinks that he still stings
even though he's lying flat out on the shop floor mat
With manual a chunken things ker splat. 
Bloody stihl man that is
stars flying round
little birdies sing'en


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Foul, I call foul.
> 
> I bought that saw with worn out bushings and yes SPRINGS:biggrinbounce2:





You realize this makes you look worse.................knowingly running a saw with worn out bushings and springs!!!:bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats right Sawtroll. Your one guy I can torment and get torment from you and we both smile, we disagree the best,
> 
> Those two saws I could run for years and years and never have a issue. 99% of all saw failures are the operator or neglect. .....



Exactly!!!!  :rockn: 

..but some people tend to take it seriously.........


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr if you hold the saw handle in your left hand with the right hand on the trigger you must have the longest thumb on your left hand the world has ever seen,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Stick with me.

Right hand on trigger handle

Left hand is free to use push in compression release botton, then the pull starter. Then place your left hand back on the forward handle.
how hard is that.

And that time I have a firm grip on the saw. 
Even pulling the choke lever out.

NO THUMBies going around with the right hand. Just a SAFE firm grip on the saw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Let me tell you a story bout a man named Tom.
> He likes orange'n white, so you know he smokes a bong.
> Then one day he was pooten on his stool,
> says Tom the man, I ain't a durned ole fool.
> ...



Hahaha, and you said I wasn't right,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Hey I got sumthing for you, let me go it..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly!!!!  :rockn:
> 
> ..but some people tend to take it seriously.........




Exactly.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> You realize this makes you look worse.................knowingly running a saw with worn out bushings and springs!!!:bang: :bang: :bang:



Oh Spannnnnnnk Me.
If that the only thing I have to regret when I die. Well..........


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Oh Spannnnnnnk Me




Dude I spank myself as often as the need arises...............as for you............if you can't handle your own spanking you need more ****!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Space if you don't make it I'm coming to whopped your azz. Stay in the books man, your on your way...


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly!!!!  :rockn:
> 
> ..but some people tend to take it seriously.........



Good post,
We have been going round and round for quite a while.
All in good fun.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Dude I spank myself as often as the need arises...............as for you............if you can't handle your own spanking you need more ****!!!



AHHHH, you said ????


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I can proudly say thanks to you and me toying with each other like we always do I broke 8000 posts. You got ove 10,000 but I want you to know I'm coming for ya ole boy. The Leopard I never will catch so I give up on that,LOL



Gees,
Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## talon1189 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welp........dis is just in from CNN Headline news......This is a Thall...Treeco twin outhouse as per photographed by a nearby spy.....Daayuum....I donts know where he keeps his baked beans in dar



[/[IM


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Stick with me.
> 
> Right hand on trigger handle
> 
> ...




No no no no no. I'm gonna hold the 441 with my right hand on the trigger and my left hand on the handle. I'm going to continue to hold the handle and take my little ole thumb and pop the compression release without letting go of the handle, something you can't do on the 372 unless you got a 8 inch thumb and thats not likely all over your whole body,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I don't use compression releases period dayummmmmmmmmm it, I DO NOT CARE,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

talon1189 said:


> Welp........dis is just in from CNN Headline news......This is a Thall...Treeco twin outhouse as per photographed by a nearby spy.....Daayuum....I donts know where he keeps his baked beans in dar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On the left in that little crack there. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Gees,
> Sorry I couldn't help.



You helped but you dont have 10,000 posts so hush up, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,hehe


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I was having supper what did I miss in the last hour?opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> I was having supper what did I miss in the last hour?opcorn:



Alot of good razzing back and forth. This thread wasn't about fueding and fighting, it was about good ole fun and nothing more.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Alot of good razzing back and forth. This thread wasn't about fueding and fighting, it was about good ole fun and nothing more.


Must be a hot topic as It sometimes say's server is too busy! bring drinks I think. Did you ever find out if a smuck of the street can go visit the Stihl factory?


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> No no no no no. I'm gonna hold the 441 with my right hand on the trigger and my left hand on the handle. I'm going to continue to hold the handle and take my little ole thumb and pop the compression release without letting go of the handle, something you can't do on the 372 unless you got a 8 inch thumb and thats not likely all over your whole body,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I don't use compression releases period dayummmmmmmmmm it, I DO NOT CARE,



and you still have to let your left hand go free to use it for the pull starter.
but your learning.

Heck you can push the compression release in before you pick the saw up.

Just a learning curve


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> unless you got a 8 inch thumb




There ya go Manual..........that'll help ya with that self-inflicted cavity search!!!  :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> There ya go Manual..........that'll help ya with that self-inflicted cavity search!!!  :yoyo: :yoyo:



LOL outch


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> and you still have to let your left hand go free to use it for the pull starter.
> but your learning.
> 
> Heck you can push the compression release in before you pick the saw up.
> ...



I crank with my right hand while I hold the saw handle with my left hand, where you from man,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> Must be a hot topic as It sometimes say's server is too busy! bring drinks I think. Did you ever find out if a smuck of the street can go visit the Stihl factory?



No I haven't checked on that but hold tight, I will check about those bars and if they allow the public in the factory. I'll be at work Tuesday and I'll make some calls, sit tight..


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I crank with my right hand while I hold the saw handle with my left hand, where you from man,



opps sorry, two differant worlds.
forgot this is the internet, never know where the message is coming from.

(reaching for my foil hat)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> opps sorry, two differant worlds.
> forgot this is the internet, never know where the message is coming from.
> 
> (reaching for my foil hat)



Lookie here, see what I mean now, duh,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

And it don't make no differance other than the fact I'm right and your wrong,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> And it don't make no differance other than the fact I'm right and your wrong,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Duh (woodies not going to like this).


Ok Ya got me on the ropes.

Now that I got my second wind.
It's ALL with the Right hand.
First decomp.





Second, choke





Third Ign.





Forth Pull start





The Right hand is always holding the saw with a firm grip.

Still no THUMBies


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 24, 2007)

Manual, whats it selling for up your way for these. I just thought the pic was neat at our furthest north NHRA track.


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> And it don't make no differance other than the fact I'm right and your wrong,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



No not realy, Is all fun and games. don't worry I can take it.

Even if it's the first good blow you had all day:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Manual, whats it selling for up your way for these. I just thought the pic was neat at our furthest north NHRA track.



wow reg is 299.9
89 is 309.9
prem is 316.9

glad I don't race


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> Duh (woodies not going to like this).
> 
> 
> Ok Ya got me on the ropes.
> ...



LOL, thank you for proving my point. I can do all that in one motion becasue the choke and switch are one on the Stihl. Neither hand has to move once you pick the Stihl up, only the thumb for choke off the right hand and the thumb off the left hand for the compression release, one swift motion. Boy Woodie is really gonna be on you,


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

*NOt so fast suckaaar*



THALL10326 said:


> LOL, thank you for proving my point. I can do all that in one motion becasue the choke and switch are one on the Stihl. Neither hand has to move once you pick the Stihl up, only the thumb for choke off the right hand and the thumb off the left hand for the compression release, one swift motion. Boy Woodie is really gonna be on you,



"Neither hand has to move once you pick the Stihl up" LOL

So how do you use the pull starter if both hands don't move. Gotcha


(Told ya I got my second wind get up suckaar)


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 24, 2007)

manual said:


> "Neither hand has to move once you pick the Stihl up" LOL
> 
> So how do you use the pull starter if both hands don't move. Gotcha
> 
> ...



Once you set the choke you take your right hand off the trigger and crank the saw, one swift motion, duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, they don't have automatic crankers yet ya big knucklehead,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## manual (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Once you set the choke you take your right hand off the trigger and crank the saw, one swift motion, duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, they don't have automatic crankers yet ya big knucklehead,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Ding Ding Ding

Ok now my son needs me. Moms still sick.
So I'll let you rest.LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 24, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, thank you for proving my point. I can do all that in one motion becasue the choke and switch are one on the Stihl. Neither hand has to move once you pick the Stihl up, only the thumb for choke off the right hand and the thumb off the left hand for the compression release, one swift motion. Boy Woodie is really gonna be on you,



Yup...right thumb choke/ignition, left thumb decomp, right hand pull.

Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right thumb fiddle with choke/ignition.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
Right hand pull.
And the saw roars to life.

It is that easy on a Stihl.

Almost forgot: Suckaaaaar!


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Yup...right thumb choke/ignition, left thumb decomp, right hand pull.
> 
> Right hand pull.
> Right hand pull.
> ...



Nice to see you know how to use your right hand for other "thangs",LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Nice to see you know how to use your right hand for other "thangs",LOLOLOL



Sorry...I don't start Stihl saws.

Pride being what it is and all... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Sorry...I don't start Stihl saws.
> 
> Pride being what it is and all... :hmm3grin2orange:



I understand fully, Manual didn't have a 8inch thumb either,you boys are use to using two hands to start those ole J-reds,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 25, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaand on that note, I'm hittin' the hay. 

Tom I'm pleased to see you still able to stand. 'Course, all three judges scored it for Manual tonight, but ya kept on your feet, and that's a lot for a Stihl girl.

This half of the Jred Boys is going to sleep...I'll be back to beat-up on you tomorrow maybe.

Remember to dump Manual's spit bucket on your way out tonight...and lock-up tight.

Oh, and do me a favor...don't just stand there and bleed while I'm talkin' to yas...get a towel or something...

Night all.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Aaaaaaaaand on that note, I'm hittin' the hay.
> 
> Tom I'm pleased to see you still able to stand. 'Course, all three judges scored it for Manual tonight, but ya kept on your feet, and that's a lot for a Stihl girl.
> 
> ...



Takes 2 J-red men to mess with one Stihl man and as usual I KEEP THE BELT!!!, nite Woodie.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Okie Dokie,,,,,*



Woodie said:


> Sorry...I don't start Stihl saws.
> 
> Pride being what it is and all... :hmm3grin2orange:



Woodie now ya done went and dumped in my Cheerios now ya big dummy!!!!! I can pick up most of my Stihl saws w/my right hand by the rear handle, be choking and tuning on the ignition without ever removing my right hand and I'm walking off with it starting it w/my left hand and when the carb is tuned right they pop on the first or second pull choke off (stihl havent removed right hand) and usually running by 3rd or fourth pull,,,, in fact one of my 066s is tuned so sweet that its firing on choke and actually many times stays running as soon as I switch to fast idle and I dont have to pull it again!!!! So whats the big deal????? :looser:


----------



## manual (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Takes 2 J-red men to mess with one Stihl man and as usual I KEEP THE BELT!!!, nite Woodie.



Tom almost had me.
The problem he had was not moving his hand fast enough on hs saw.
he just wanted to keep both hands on the handles.

He'll get faster moves now that he has a Husky


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

manual said:


> Tom almost had me.
> The problem he had was not moving his hand fast enough on hs saw.
> he just wanted to keep both hands on the handles.
> 
> He'll get faster moves now that he has a Husky



Almost had you, haha, boy those two picks knocked you out cold. Tell what though since I'm a nice guy, go watch the master on his little vids and see how its done, hehe


----------



## manual (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Almost had you, haha, boy those two picks knocked you out cold. Tell what though since I'm a nice guy, go watch the master on his little vids and see how its done, hehe



I'll tell ya what.
I'd sure like to see some one post some pics of the 575
So we can have a real show down.

Don't look at me, I'm saving up for the new 346xp


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll tell ya what.
> I'd sure like to see some one post some pics of the 575
> So we can have a real show down.
> 
> Don't look at me, I'm saving up for the new 346xp



I bet that 575 is a ok saw. Lot of non-sense has been said about it but its small world on here. 

346xp, MINE WILL BE MUCH FASTER YOURS JUST BECAUSE ITS MINE, don't forget it sucker, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 16gauge (Aug 25, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> They don't have to deal with real world saws..... today I wrestled 2 x 200T, an 056, an 041, 2 x 044 and and 036-pro into submission... and the phone, and usual mass of dumb and dumber customers...
> 
> about 10 lbs of filth came off them (the saws), most of it on me.
> 
> ...



Well Lake, I can tell you that I married my wife in VA Beach in 1973. It was a beautiful place then as was my wife. We moved back to VA Beach in 1977 and the Stihl factory was just off the ground...my wife was still the prettiest girl on the beach. Thall has some great pictures. I'm just kicking my but that I did'nt visit that new Stihl factory before all the trees grew up around it. I guess we'll have to go back for a visit. Late fall, winter or early spring is THE time to go....if you want to look at chainsaws that is.:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> And it don't make no differance other than the fact I'm right and your wrong,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I sure don't care, as I have to crank with the left hand anyway......


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 25, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll tell ya what.
> I'd sure like to see some one post some pics of the 575
> So we can have a real show down.
> 
> Don't look at me, I'm saving up for the new 346xp





THALL10326 said:


> I bet that 575 is a ok saw. Lot of non-sense has been said about it but its small world on here.
> 
> 346xp, MINE WILL BE MUCH FASTER YOURS JUST BECAUSE ITS MINE, don't forget it sucker, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



I ain't postin' pics of my 575..If I take a picture of it and download it,then I'll have to see it every time I open up photobucket....It will just remind me of the 725 bucks I wasted on that POS...I gave it to a guy who works for me...Not to keep,but he needed a chainsaw so I let him use it,and I told him that I was in no hurry to have it back...I just got done modding my other 346....She flat HAULS!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 25, 2007)

What was so bad about it? Heck the 441 is just a crappy copy with a different paint scheme:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I ain't postin' pics of my 575..If I take a picture of it and download it,then I'll have to see it every time I open up photobucket....It will just remind me of the 725 bucks I wasted on that POS...I gave it to a guy who works for me...Not to keep,but he needed a chainsaw so I let him use it,and I told him that I was in no hurry to have it back...I just got done modding my other 346....She flat HAULS!!!



Tell me Timber what all is wrong with the 575. Spike spoke of them being cold natured but other than that I really haven't heard much about them. So what the deal on your 575, how come you don't care much for it??


----------



## spacemule (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Tell me Timber what all is wrong with the 575. Spike spoke of them being cold natured but other than that I really haven't heard much about them. So what the deal on your 575, how come you don't care much for it??



Probably 'cause they're too much like a 441.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> What was so bad about it? Heck they 441 is just a crappy copy with a different paint scheme:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Dayummed if we don't think alike, look at the times on those two posts asking Timber whats wrong with the 575, amazing...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

spacemule said:


> Probably 'cause they're too much like a 441.



Well in that case its a fine machine baby,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well in that case its a fine machine baby,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I bet you cuddle up and sleep with your 441, don't you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummed if we don't think alike, look at the times on those two posts asking Timber whats wrong with the 575, amazing...



Two great minds simultaneously thought of the same troll:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Aug 25, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I sure don't care, as I have to crank with the left hand anyway......



Hey Sawtroll, did cut some firewood today. Just thought you might like the work crew  . They performed well. 

The MS200 did all the cutting (yes... it were a few 12" pine trees located between two houses and had to bring it down in pieces, working on a ladder :stupid: )









OK now, I'll let you boys continue the usual bashing programm


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

spacemule said:


> I bet you cuddle up and sleep with your 441, don't you? :hmm3grin2orange:



Naaaaaaaaaaaa, the ole Prince sits out in the shed with the rest of the flock. Me, I'm not the cuddling type "Richard",:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 25, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> What was so bad about it? Heck the 441 is just a crappy copy with a different paint scheme:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





THALL10326 said:


> Tell me Timber what all is wrong with the 575. Spike spoke of them being cold natured but other than that I really haven't heard much about them. So what the deal on your 575, how come you don't care much for it??



Honestly it runs ok,but feels awkward.I hate the handlebar positioning,and I don't think it has the grunt that the 441 has and it's heavy.If I'm gonna run my 575,I'd just assume run my 395...But then,I never cared much for the 372 either.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Three cheers to the EPA!



Treeco everyone thought EPA would take its good ole time getting rid of these dirty saws as we call them, the good ones without all the enhancements to meet EPA standards. Thing is everyone forgot is its been going on for many years now. Time is about over for all the saws we like. That said though, I'm not a gambler or betting man, I'm fairly certain within the next 3-5 years there will be no more dirty saws period. The 372,5100,7900,361,460,660 and all the favorites among all camps will no longer be allowed sold in the USA thanks to EPA. So grab em up while ya can. Doomsday is right around the corner now unless something big happens and laws are changed soon.


----------



## manual (Aug 25, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I ain't postin' pics of my 575..If I take a picture of it and download it,then I'll have to see it every time I open up photobucket....It will just remind me of the 725 bucks I wasted on that POS...I gave it to a guy who works for me...Not to keep,but he needed a chainsaw so I let him use it,and I told him that I was in no hurry to have it back...I just got done modding my other 346....She flat HAULS!!!



Nope Nope Nope,

Now you have to post pics of that 575xp

Don't worrie about not liking that saw. (We have therapy here for you)

By the time we get done talking about that saw you will be cuddling up to your 575 in bed. Just like tom does with his saws.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

manual said:


> Nope Nope Nope,
> 
> Now you have to post pics of that 575xp
> 
> ...



OK RICHARD,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hey Sawtroll, did cut some firewood today. Just thought you might like the work crew  . They performed well.
> 
> The MS200 did all the cutting (yes... it were a few 12" pine trees located between two houses and had to bring it down in pieces, working on a ladder :stupid: )
> 
> ...



I like that Partner, a historically significant model, as the first one with the "air injection"........ 

The 441 owe that one something, and so does all currant Huskys and Jreds, except the 3120.........


----------



## Woodie (Aug 25, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Woodie now ya done went and dumped in my Cheerios now ya big dummy!!!!!
> 
> (snipped)
> 
> So whats the big deal?????



You wanna know what the deal is?

Do you *REALLY* wanna know what the deal is?

I'm askin' you RIGHT NOW...DO YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS?

*I'LL TELL YA WHAT THE DEAL IS!!*











Nuttin'. Just getting in Tom's "crawl," that's all!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

Woodie said:


> You wanna know what the deal is?
> 
> Do you *REALLY* wanna know what the deal is?
> 
> ...



:angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :angry2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Yup...right thumb choke/ignition, left thumb decomp, right hand pull.
> 
> Right hand pull.
> Right hand pull.
> ...



That saw sure enough flooded........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 25, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That saw sure enough flooded........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Them city boys can't start a saw without flooding it, good call Sawtroll, put that heathen in his place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 25, 2007)

manual said:


> By the time we get done talking about that saw you will be cuddling up to your 575 in bed. Just like tom does with his saws.



nope nope nope....It ain't no 440...Nothing will ever replace the 440 in timber land no matter how many times I hear about it or see it.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> OK RICHARD,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Richard? Richard? As in Richard Cranium???????


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 25, 2007)

belgian said:


> OK now, I'll let you boys continue the usual bashing programm



Are we allowed to call a saw beautiful here :hmm3grin2orange: . That partner is sure NICE  .
Is that the 7000?


----------



## Gologit (Aug 25, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Treeco everyone thought EPA would take its good ole time getting rid of these dirty saws as we call them, the good ones without all the enhancements to meet EPA standards. Thing is everyone forgot is its been going on for many years now. Time is about over for all the saws we like. That said though, I'm not a gambler or betting man, I'm fairly certain within the next 3-5 years there will be no more dirty saws period. The 372,5100,7900,361,460,660 and all the favorites among all camps will no longer be allowed sold in the USA thanks to EPA. So grab em up while ya can. Doomsday is right around the corner now unless something big happens and laws are changed soon.



Well said. Better stock up on P&C kits also. Might be kinda fun to watch, though, when the EPA Dirty Saw Enforcers try to take some of the 660s and 880s away from our Left Coast fallers.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it's gonna happen quicker than they say it will...Likely to prevent people like me from stocking up on their favorite saw before it goes non existant..I know it's a little off subject,but 08 will be the last year you can get a jap made two stroke race bike..Honda dropped them last year..So no doubt it's coming..I'm gonna snatch up a couple more 460's,660's and hopefully I'll get out of this slump I'm in because I would like to buy a couple of 880's too....I wonder if there will even be 880's and 3120's in the near future.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I think it's gonna happen quicker than they say it will...Likely to prevent people like me from stocking up on their favorite saw before it goes non existant..I know it's a little off subject,but 08 will be the last year you can get a jap made two stroke race bike..Honda dropped them last year..So no doubt it's coming..I'm gonna snatch up a couple more 460's,660's and hopefully I'll get out of this slump I'm in because I would like to buy a couple of 880's too....I wonder if there will even be 880's and 3120's in the near future.



The word floating around is 2010 is gonna be it for old time dirty 2 cycle power equipment. There is word is that the EPA will stop giving *** makers credits for clean units so they can have a few dirty units. Without the credits any machine that doesn't pass EPA emmission requirements is outta here period. The days of the units we like best from all camps is about over. Those that want the best of the lot better get on the ball now. Soon its gonna be strat charged like the 441 and 575 and 4-stroke and thats it. 

I was also told not long ago that if a man from the EPA carried a saw into a saw shop to have it modified for performance enhancement and the shop did it the fine would probly put that shop out of business. It is againsit the law right now alter any *** that causes it to put out more emmisons knowingly for profit. Builders beware, make sure you know who your dealing with.


----------



## belgian (Aug 26, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Are we allowed to call a saw beautiful here :hmm3grin2orange: . That partner is sure NICE  .
> Is that the 7000?



Close, it's a p7700.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Are we allowed to call a saw beautiful here :hmm3grin2orange: . That partner is sure NICE  .
> Is that the 7000?




No, that is the famous *P7700*.


----------



## belgian (Aug 26, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> No, that is the famous *P7700*.



Naaaaah, not famous, then it would have been a Stihl !!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Aug 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hey Sawtroll, did cut some firewood today. Just thought you might like the work crew  . They performed well.
> 
> The MS200 did all the cutting (yes... it were a few 12" pine trees located between two houses and had to bring it down in pieces, working on a ladder :stupid: )
> 
> ...



What not a stihl in site?
Nise log splitter BTW. 220volt . No doubt.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 26, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> The word floating around is 2010 is gonna be it for old time dirty 2 cycle power equipment. There is word is that the EPA will stop giving *** makers credits for clean units so they can have a few dirty units. Without the credits any machine that doesn't pass EPA emmission requirements is outta here period. The days of the units we like best from all camps is about over. Those that want the best of the lot better get on the ball now. Soon its gonna be strat charged like the 441 and 575 and 4-stroke and thats it.
> 
> I was also told not long ago that if a man from the EPA carried a saw into a saw shop to have it modified for performance enhancement and the shop did it the fine would probly put that shop out of business. It is againsit the law right now alter any *** that causes it to put out more emmisons knowingly for profit. Builders beware, make sure you know who your dealing with.



It may not be the end of the world though...When they first introduced the four stroke race bikes in 99 they were big and heavy,but they had the punch.Now they are getting lighter every year and most every serious racer who switches over to one stays on one.....If they turn out anything like the Stihl 4-mix trimmers,that will be a good thing.I love my new FS90...But just in case,I plan on stocking up on as many saws as I can afford between now and then..If I can stretch each new 440 I've got right now out to last five years then I'll be ok..Once they're gone,I'll probably be ready to retire anyway.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 26, 2007)

But I will add that if that is the case,my kids will have a few "real" saws when they take over....Or maybe I will be able to get for them what some of these 090's are bringing on e-bay..Then I can retire happy


----------



## belgian (Aug 26, 2007)

manual said:


> What not a stihl in site?



It was a small job really, so no need to bring out the real guns :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 






> Nise log splitter BTW. 220volt . No doubt.



Yes Manual, it's a 220V, single phase, 6 Ton, but a very compact and handy design. Ideal for my firewood, I like it a lot. 
And..... made in germany of course


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> It may not be the end of the world though...When they first introduced the four stroke race bikes in 99 they were big and heavy,but they had the punch.Now they are getting lighter every year and most every serious racer who switches over to one stays on one.....If they turn out anything like the Stihl 4-mix trimmers,that will be a good thing.I love my new FS90...But just in case,I plan on stocking up on as many saws as I can afford between now and then..If I can stretch each new 440 I've got right now out to last five years then I'll be ok..Once they're gone,I'll probably be ready to retire anyway.



Those 4-mix trimmers you spoke of have been a huge success for Stihl. They sell like hot cakes and rarely do any come back for anything. They had a few coil issues with them when they first came out. The coil would get stuck in the advance mode and the unit would not start. A new coil, under warranty of course, 10 minutes to put on and off to the races. They are a very easy machine to work with. Stihl designed and produced a 4 stroke chainsaw several years ago and tried it overthere, not overhere. The word was the loggers did not like it so they canned it and decided on strat charging instead which the 441 is the result. They also made a fuel injected saw but cost was the problem, they can't build it cheap enuff for the market to accpet. So for the present time Stihl is using strat charge for chainsaws, 4 stroke trimmers and blowers to meet EPA and satisfy they're share of the market. I see it all going to four stroke one day thanks to Mr.Clean, the EPA.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 26, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Those 4-mix trimmers you spoke of have been a huge success for Stihl. They sell like hot cakes and rarely do any come back for anything. They had a few coil issues with them when they first came out. The coil would get stuck in the advance mode and the unit would not start. A new coil, under warranty of course, 10 minutes to put on and off to the races. They are a very easy machine to work with. Stihl designed and produced a 4 stroke chainsaw several years ago and tried it overthere, not overhere. The word was the loggers did not like it so they canned it and decided on strat charging instead which the 441 is the result. They also made a fuel injected saw but cost was the problem, they can't build it cheap enuff for the market to accpet. So for the present time Stihl is using strat charge for chainsaws, 4 stroke trimmers and blowers to meet EPA and satisfy they're share of the market. I see it all going to four stroke one day thanks to Mr.Clean, the EPA.



Has anyone heard any talks of the mighty 880 dropping from the line-up..My dealer said he hasn't heard anything but he said he would bet that it won't be around much longer just because they don't sell like they used to...I wanna get one soon.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 26, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Those 4-mix trimmers you spoke of have been a huge success for Stihl. They sell like hot cakes and rarely do any come back for anything. They had a few coil issues with them when they first came out. The coil would get stuck in the advance mode and the unit would not start. A new coil, under warranty of course, 10 minutes to put on and off to the races. They are a very easy machine to work with. Stihl designed and produced a 4 stroke chainsaw several years ago and tried it overthere, not overhere. The word was the loggers did not like it so they canned it and decided on strat charging instead which the 441 is the result. They also made a fuel injected saw but cost was the problem, they can't build it cheap enuff for the market to accpet. So for the present time Stihl is using strat charge for chainsaws, 4 stroke trimmers and blowers to meet EPA and satisfy they're share of the market. I see it all going to four stroke one day thanks to Mr.Clean, the EPA.


I was under the impression they had issues with carbonization if using the standard Stihl oil. Is this not the case?


----------



## SawWitch (Aug 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hey Sawtroll, did cut some firewood today. Just thought you might like the work crew  . They performed well.
> 
> The MS200 did all the cutting (yes... it were a few 12" pine trees located between two houses and had to bring it down in pieces, working on a ladder :stupid: )
> 
> ...



That one is really cool, with the red Jred parts, and the Husky bar, but where are the Poulan parts???? - you need at least _one_, to make it a true Zebra.......

Btw, that sawbuck doesn't look too sturdy.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> Has anyone heard any talks of the mighty 880 dropping from the line-up..My dealer said he hasn't heard anything but he said he would bet that it won't be around much longer just because they don't sell like they used to...I wanna get one soon.



Its safe to say if EPA cuts off the credits then all the standard 2 cycle saws as we like them will be history.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

spacemule said:


> I was under the impression they had issues with carbonization if using the standard Stihl oil. Is this not the case?



What your referring to wasn't really a big problem but more of a annoance. Yes any engine will get carbon build up around the valves regardless of who makes it even if its running on pure gas. Add oil to the gas and the problem gets worse. To get around what was already known could be a problem down the road Stihl came out with Ultra oil. It cleans as it works and leaves hardly no carbon behind, runs almost like if you were using pure gas. This carbon issue takes alot of time to build up. Its not something that happens in a few months. I got one landscaper who runs 15 FS110's and he's been using them for 6 years now with no problems what so ever, he uses the standard Stihl oil because he's convinced there is no need for the Ultra. Stihl thinks otherwise for way down the road. Stihl also brought out not only Ultra oil but a engine de-carbonizer for units that have built up some carbon in the engine over time. Merely take out the plug, pour some in, wait overnite, fire it up in the morning and any looosened carbon goes out the exhaust, stuff works pruty good.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 26, 2007)

When Shinny first came out with the 4-mix weedeaters, we had a lot of problems with the valve train. The parts where so small, to keep weight down, they would bend valves and pushrods regularly.


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 26, 2007)

Question for the guys overseas. I just sold a MS361 crank to a guy in Poland. Are the cranks the same for the U.S. version and the ones abroad? Just dont want the poor fellow running into troubles. I just know ST was saying something about the 361's being a little different overseas.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> When Shinny first came out with the 4-mix weedeaters, we had a lot of problems with the valve train. The parts where so small, to keep weight down, they would bend valves and pushrods regularly.




I worked on one of those not to long ago Andy. The thing broke its timing gear. Parts are small in those units. Heres where it gets funny. He said his Shinny dealer wanted 300.00 to take it apart and replace the gear and put it back together. He went and got me the gear, the paper work on how to time it as well. I put the gear in, timed and had it running in less than 30 minutes, I charged the man $12.50 labor. Why, guess what I sold him after the repair, 2 Stihl FS100's at 319.00 a crack. Its called using the competition to your advantage,hehe. He was a happy camper getting his Shiny fixed for 12.50, real happy, so happy he bought two Stihl's from me.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2007)

Cut, only the jug and the muffler are different.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 26, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Cut, only the jug and the muffler are different.....



Thanks, he should be a happy camper then.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 26, 2007)

There were a lot of issues when they first came out Tom, I think they got it figured out finally. But you have to admit, they are a neat, well built little machine!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> There were a lot of issues when they first came out Tom, I think they got it figured out finally. But you have to admit, they are a neat, well built little machine!!!



Yeah they aren't bad at all. That deal of $300.00 for a repair though, he won't buy anymore, not the machines fault, the dealer.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 26, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah they aren't bad at all. That deal of $300.00 for a repair though, he won't buy anymore, not the machines fault, the dealer.



I wont argue, thats about what they sell for new!!! Thats just stupid!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 26, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> I wont argue, thats about what they sell for new!!! Thats just stupid!!!!!!




He told me he paid $369.00 for it new. He wasn't too thrilled about the $300.00 quote but he sure liked that $12.50 repair bill. Ya might say his azz is mine now,LOL I have no clue what the timing gear cost but it couldn't have been all that much, its small. Couldn't have cost over $25.00 or $30.00 but I didn't ask, I just fix it.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 27, 2007)

Is this thread trying to go to sleep?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> Is this thread trying to go to sleep?



Sleep, whatcha talking bout. Got a e-mail today from my buddy down at Stihl telling me he had over 35 saws at his house. He proceeded to tell me the man with the most saws wins. I got around 26. I e-mailed him and back and told him ITS WAR now. Looks like I'm gonna have to build another shed...


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sleep, whatcha talking bout. Got a e-mail today from my buddy down at Stihl telling me he had over 35 saws at his house. He proceeded to tell me the man with the most saws wins. I got around 26. I e-mailed him and back and told him ITS WAR now. Looks like I'm gonna have to build another shed...



Does most variety count?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 27, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sleep, whatcha talking bout. Got a e-mail today from my buddy down at Stihl telling me he had over 35 saws at his house. He proceeded to tell me the man with the most saws wins. I got around 26. I e-mailed him and back and told him ITS WAR now. Looks like I'm gonna have to build another shed...



Just get a pic of the show room with your own background


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

I love my stihl saws and all, but if stihl is all about progress how come my 084 is stronger than a new 880? Just curious ya know. You wouldn't know about that would ya Tommy? Any input from the stihl guys on this would be great.

Oh dang, not more troublemaking.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> Does most variety count?



Ya dag on tootin, I need to round up about 50 saws before Oct-November. I'm going back to the beach sometime this fall and see my buddies collection. I got to have one long list of saws to win this battle of who has the most. Hoss wanna help me build some saw space, I'm gonna need it,LOL


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> I love my stihl saws and all, but if stihl is all about progress how come my 084 is stronger than a new 880? Just curious ya know. You wouldn't know about that would ya Tommy? Any input from the stihl guys on this would be great.
> 
> Oh dang, not more troublemaking.



The 084 is about 1 1/2LB-2LBs lighter too. and I wouldnt trade mine for a 880.
But when your lifting 20+ LBS who cares about weight   .


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> The 084 is about a 1LB-2LBs lighter too. and I wouldnt trade mine for a 880.
> But when your lifting 20+ LBS who cares about weight   .



It's better lookin too. I mean let's not forget the important stuff.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> It's better lookin too. I mean let's not forget the important stuff.:biggrinbounce2:



Better looking, I beg your pardon there fine chap, beauty is in the eye of the beholder,LOLOL

I think the main reason your 084 has more ump than my 880 is because my 880 has only about 2 quarts of fuel run through it so far. As time progresses I shall gain like that of a car in the draft,LOL Then we shall do it once more. If I lose again then we shall keep doing it untill I win,LOL


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Better looking, I beg your pardon there fine chap, beauty is in the eye of the beholder,LOLOL
> 
> I think the main reason your 084 has more ump than my 880 is because my 880 has only about 2 quarts of fuel run through it so far. As time progresses I shall gain like that of a car in the draft,LOL Then we shall do it once more. If I lose again then we shall keep doing it untill I win,LOL



You are probably right. The more gas that goes through me the better I work too. Also I should admit that the 84 suprised the heck outta me. I mean, 121ccs you expect it to be strong but it also revs real well for such a big saw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> You are probably right. The more gas that goes through me the better I work too. Also I should admit that the 84 suprised the heck outta me. I mean, 121ccs you expect it to be strong but it also revs real well for such a big saw.



That 084 runs great, no question about it. Hell all your saws run pretty dayumm good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

Now were is stihl's new epa friendly 091? 147ccs twin cat mufflers and only 36# dry weight. 

You know whats sad. I probably would still try to get one. The first step in finding a cure is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> Now were is stihl's new epa friendly 091? 147ccs twin cat mufflers and only 36# dry weight.
> 
> You know whats sad. I probably would still try to get one. The first step in finding a cure is admitting you have a problem.



Haha, don't get your hopes up. Come by the shop, I'll put a bug in your ear about whats on the horizon, you'll see...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2007)

Only 20lb???? not with a 41 inch bar! Anyhow, more weight means less pressing down when cutting with dull chains :monkey:


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Only 20lb???? not with a 41 inch bar! Anyhow, more weight means less pressing down when cutting with dull chains :monkey:



Ouch!!!opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Only 20lb???? not with a 41 inch bar! Anyhow, more weight means less pressing down when cutting with dull chains :monkey:



Thank goodness your here. Tell Hoss my 880 will out cut his 084 once I get it broke in.


(psst, the check is on the way)


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, Tom's here, Hoss is here, and no new posts. I think there is a bit of negotiating going on.

Tom, what's it worth to you to get backed up. I'm figuring if I get another user ID, say, "Crappy" or "Bobs-so-rude" and could back you up, it should be worth say a nice crisp $20.

Mark


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thank goodness your here. Tell Hoss my 880 will out cut his 084 once I get it broke in.
> 
> 
> (psst, the check is on the way)



HOSS - it will kick your 084 butt! Just need 10+ hours of break-in, but there not enough trees left in VA to do that


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Okay, Tom's here, Hoss is here, and no new posts. I think there is a bit of negotiating going on.
> 
> Tom, what's it worth to you to get backed up. I'm figuring if I get another user ID, say, "Crappy" or "Bobs-so-rude" and could back you up, it should be worth say a nice crisp $20.
> 
> Mark



Agreed and better yet $25.00, tell him, I won't hold you back. Break his heart and my wallet at the sametime,LOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> Ouch!!!opcorn:




Heck, I can run my 088 with the chain upside down and stihl beat your 084:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

See Hoss, all it takes is money,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll even put it on backwards and upside down


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'll even put it on backwards and upside down




  

Now heres the real test Lake. Hoss's 084 ran on by my new 880 but who won, tell Hoss who won, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,LOLOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2007)

HOSS - no mater how you cut it, _*STIHL WON*_


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Heck, I can run my 088 with the chain upside down and stihl beat your 084:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:




Oh yeah? Well I'll cut concrete blocks for two hours first THEN put cheap tequila in the tank AND stand on my head and STILL win THAT race.:chainsawguy:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoss said:


> Oh yeah? Well I'll cut concrete blocks for two hours first THEN put cheap tequila in the tank AND stand on my head and STILL win THAT race.:chainsawguy:



Think I'm gonna hold off sawing with you for awhile,LOL


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Think I'm gonna hold off sawing with you for awhile,LOL



What? You act like thats not how we always cut.:yoyo:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2007)

My blocks are granite, you can burn that ta-kill-a and and we'll be drinking Single malt scotch... Tom can have a cold Folgers from mason jar.


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> HOSS - no mater how you cut it, _*STIHL WON*_



I've got a mac125sp that would figure heavily in this equation but I gotta get rid of the fixed jet carb thats on it first.


----------



## hoss (Aug 27, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> My blocks are granite, you can burn that ta-kill-a and and we'll be drinking Single malt scotch... Tom can have a cold Folgers from mason jar.



The saw will burn the quervo. I'll be burnin somthin clear and stout, but also in a mason jar(or maybe a jug):biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 29, 2007)

hoss said:


> I've got a mac125sp that would figure heavily in this equation but I gotta get rid of the fixed jet carb thats on it first.



I want to watch...


----------



## hoss (Aug 29, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> I want to watch...



Bring a video camera. America's funniest home videos look out.


----------



## hoss (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Hey!! Safety first y'all.:yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

hoss said:


> Bring a video camera. America's funniest home videos look out.




I'm sure some barefoot bore cutting with no shirt on and in bikini drawers will prove who is the better man, Hoss or Lake. I shall buy some film, ya fellers ready to get down and dirty for late nite TV, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Got this from Newguy in the mail. Reminds me oh how you two will look sawing,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Hey Lake these will make you happy, a real world saw*

Dirty as they come. Check out this old 028. The man said its a great saw, do to it whatever it needs. 






Fan housing almost completely stopped up tight..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

He said its been getting hard to start lately,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

25 years old, whats a saw to do,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Crammed and packed tight.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Dr. Cuda to the rescue.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Now we're cooking.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Getting there now..


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

More like it now.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yes, now we're perking coffee.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Not the prettiest saw by no means but clean as a new one.

1-New air filter
1-New fuel hose
1-New tank vent hose
1-New fuel filter
1-Chain sharpening
$25.00 for Cuda cleaning
$25.00 labor

Runs as good as any saw I've ever pick up, idles smooth as silk.
One HAPPY CUSTOMER, PRICELESS


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 29, 2007)

*good deal*

Wow, that cleaned up very nice! That washer is bad azz!  

I bet he will be one happy mofo when he picks it up!


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 29, 2007)

The 028 was a damm good saw


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm switching teams!!!! Stihl sucks!!! 

GO ECHO!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> I'm switching teams!!!! Stihl sucks!!!
> 
> GO ECHO!!!!!!!!



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Echo clean up, $25,000.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Echo clean up, $25,000.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey!!!!! Thats exactly what I will charge the next time someone wants a gazebo roofed!!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ECHO!!!!!

Did you know they have a four year waranty?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Hey!!!!! Thats exactly what I will charge the next time someone wants a gazebo roofed!!!!!
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



4 years or 40 years, if no one works on them so what,


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 4 years or 40 years, if no one works on them so what,





Red-Z51 will work on them echo's........




.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, but just look at this lineup, downright impressive I tell ya!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Yes, but just look at this lineup, downright impressive I tell ya!!!



Huh, it is, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , ok.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

Think I am going to sell the 046BB so I can buy this beast!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He said its been getting hard to start lately,LOL



Ummmm...is that some sort of insect, or maybe even a large bird, building a nest in that filter?

Seriously, I know you techs have seen it all, but that just ain't right. The man that brought that saw in is a menace to himself and others. Don't you have some sort of stupidity fee you charge people like that? 

No one that would do that to a saw is smart enough not to kill himself with it.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Think I am going to sell the 046BB so I can buy this beast!




Give ya $350.00 for the 046........





.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Red-Z51 will work on them echo's........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinking about selling the house and gets me a retail store, who needs RED, I can do it all!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Ummmm...is that some sort of insect, or maybe even a large bird, building a nest in that filter?
> 
> Seriously, I know you techs have seen it all, but that just ain't right. The man that brought that saw in is a menace to himself and others. Don't you have some sort of stupidity fee you charge people like that?
> 
> No one that would do that to a saw is smart enough not to kill himself with it.



Shoot Woodie I see that kind of stuff all the time. Tant no big deal. They bring it to me when they finally can't get it started anymore and I do my magic. That old saw purrs just fine now. I started on that saw around 10am and by 10:45 she was done. Good me, naaaaaaaaaa, the Cuda machine, yes, very good indeed. 

Do you think I charged the old guy too much?, he sure didn't.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Thinking about selling the house and gets me a retail store, who needs RED, I can do it all!!!



You get the store and I'll comes works for ya. Sell Stihl and I will promise you at least $250,000 in sales the first year. After that maybe millions, lets do it...


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

BUT, If it was an

ECHO

it would have been still running!!!!!!

And they have a four year waranty!!!!


----------



## spacemule (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodie said:


> 't you have some sort of stupidity fee you charge people like that?
> 
> No one that would do that to a saw is smart enough not to kill himself with it.


How smart to you have to be to kill yourself with a saw?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> BUT, If it was an
> 
> ECHO
> 
> ...



Are you planning on selling Echo at your new store, if so ya may want to sign up for welfare and stock up on pork and beans,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

spacemule said:


> How smart to you have to be to kill yourself with a saw?



       

Best one I've seen since I've been on this site. I started to say that but Woodie was in a serious mood for a change so I didn't.

Space you win the best comeback of the year award!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2007)

spacemule said:


> How smart to you have to be to kill yourself with a saw?



Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking...did you ask that customer what kind of law he practiced Tom? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you planning on selling Echo at your new store, if so ya may want to sign up for welfare and stock up on pork and beans,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



But how can I go wrong when they have the "perfect firewood saw?"


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Think I am going to sell the 046BB so I can buy this beast!






$375.00 for the 046






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking...did you ask that customer what kind of law he practiced Tom? :hmm3grin2orange:



Woodie I must be honest, when Space brought that saw in, oppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppps,LOLOL

Woody Space got one on ya, I gotta admit. I was drinking my good ole Folgers when I saw what he said and about choked.

Its all in good fun.

Woodie if you think that 028 was bad you should see some of the weed trimmers I get in, you would not believe it. They run them till they quit, no kidding. Filters clogged, stale gas, cooling vents clogged, line head wore down to nothing, you just wouldn't believe the beating these people give these machines, its unreal...


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Best one I've seen since I've been on this site. I started to say that but Woodie was in a serious mood for a change so I didn't.
> 
> Space you win the best comeback of the year award!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry Tom, you missed this one:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=749307&postcount=97


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> But how can I go wrong when they have the "perfect firewood saw?"



No matter how perfect something is if it doesn't sell guess what, its pork and beans and hopefully soup line if we get lucky,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Woody Space got one on ya, I gotta admit.



Tom, my friend, if you consider _that _one a good one...you are easily amused.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Sorry Tom, you missed this one:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=749307&postcount=97



    , LOLOLOL, small unit. Dayumm I've been missing too many funny posts on here, that was a good indeed,LOL


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Tom, my friend, if you consider _that _one a good one...you are easily amused.



It was pretty good. it's nice to see Rex loostening up a bit!!


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> I have a small "unit" and carrying around my 046 with a 32" bar makes me feel more confident.






    



.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> , LOLOLOL, small unit. Dayumm I've been missing too many funny posts on here, that was a good indeed,LOL



The follow up was better yet, but you'll have to read a bit for it:hmm3grin2orange: 

Oh yeah,

GO ECHO!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Tom, my friend, if you consider _that _one a good one...you are easily amused.



Well now Woody you may be right about that. I am easily amused. I think we all have some kid in us and thats why we come here to play. 
All in good fun Woodie. You pull some good ones yourself and I like your comebacks too. That thing Space pulled there was good, admit it, laff and lets get some more good ones. No doult you will get him back so smile.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Think I am going to sell the 046BB so I can buy this beast!






$380.00 for the 046




.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 29, 2007)

04ultra said:


> $380.00 for the 046
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I have to throw in the 346 for that price:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> The follow up was better yet, but you'll have to read a bit for it:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Oh yeah,
> 
> GO ECHO!!!!!



Thats ok Andy, I've always considered you a very honest man. If you have a small unit its ok, no need to worry, I surely won't tell anyone, hone: hone: hone: hone: hone: hone:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Do I have to throw in the 346 for that price:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:







*Yes.....*







*Would be nice if you paid the shipping too. *
.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> I'm switching teams!!!! Stihl sucks!!!
> 
> GO ECHO!!!!!!!!



Did they name it echo cause it always comes back.
I was always told that it meant
E ngineered
C heap
H ighly
O verated

So true.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Did they name it echo cause it always comes back.
> I was always told that it meant
> E ngineered
> C heap
> ...



But they have a FOUR YEAR waranty, they have to be good!!! Nobody in the industry offers that kind of support!!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok whats up with the echo Bashing.
They seem to be a good saw.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 30, 2007)

manual said:


> Ok whats up with the echo Bashing.
> They seem to be a good saw.


The Echo's I have seen seem to be old school that is what I like about them.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Yes, but just look at this lineup, downright impressive I tell ya!!!





manual said:


> Ok whats up with the echo Bashing.
> They seem to be a good saw.




Except that they lack hp........:greenchainsaw: :deadhorse:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Stihl #1*



manual said:


> Ok whats up with the echo Bashing.
> They seem to be a good saw.



I think the Echos are built just a good as todays huskys and jreds.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I think the Echos are built just a good as todays huskys and jreds.



Seriously? Echo is a decent saw and all, but I didn't think they were THAT much better than Stihl...


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

manual said:


> Ok whats up with the echo Bashing.
> They seem to be a good saw.





2000ssm6 said:


> I think the Echos are built just a good as todays huskys and jreds.



And that would put them where ? In front of Stihls.


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Except that they lack hp........:greenchainsaw: :deadhorse:



Yea maybe lacking hp.
very reliable.
I have two and am not disappointed.


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> The Echo's I have seen seem to be old school that is what I like about them.



I'll agree with that.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 30, 2007)

manual said:


> Ok whats up with the echo Bashing.
> They seem to be a good saw.



Who's bashing? I'm switching teams!!!! I think I will go work for RED for a while, learn the business, then we will open a new branch here in KS!

GO ECHO!!!!!!


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Who's bashing? I'm switching teams!!!! I think I will go work for RED for a while, learn the business, then we will open a new branch here in KS!
> 
> GO ECHO!!!!!!



LOL, Learn Japanese


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Seriously? Echo is a decent saw and all, but I didn't think they were THAT much better than Stihl...



I don't see where he mentioned the best saw of all in his post Woodie, good try though,:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Who's bashing? I'm switching teams!!!! I think I will go work for RED for a while, learn the business, then we will open a new branch here in KS!
> 
> GO ECHO!!!!!!



So ya gonna do it are ya, cool. Got beans?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I don't see where he mentioned the best saw of all in his post Woodie, good try though,:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



My dear Hall, what part of "Jred" did you miss in his post?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

Woodie said:


> My dear Hall, what part of "Jred" did you miss in his post?



As I said I don't see where he mentioned the best saw of all in his post, I saw the word Stihl no where,:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> So ya gonna do it are ya, cool. Got beans?



Yup, need to work out the details with RED, but I think he is THE MAN to learn from!! And he's young enough, he can learn Japanese and teach me what I need to know. I just hope mama is ok with me being gone for about sx months or so.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Yup, need to work out the details with RED, but I think he is THE MAN to learn from!! And h'e young enough, he can learn Japanese and teach me what I need to know. I just hope mama is ok with me being gone for about sx months or so.



Well thats all fine and dandy but what we gonna eat for supper without da beans man?????????????


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

Woodie said:


> My dear Hall, what part of "Jred" did you miss in his post?










Give Thall a break, He's only on his second can of coffee.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well thats all fine and dandy but what we gonna eat for supper without da beans man?????????????



Ah, it'll be alright, RED's rolling in it down there, I'll make more than enough to send back!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

manual said:


> Give Thall a break, He's only on his second can of coffee.



I saw that post and I agree 100%, it can take a drop and keep on running,LOLOL


----------



## talon1189 (Aug 30, 2007)

But....but......but....would if dey don't have beans n outhouses?


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

talon1189 said:


> But....but......but....would if dey don't have beans n outhouses?



looks like red is going to need a bigger outhouse


----------



## manual (Aug 30, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I saw that post and I agree 100%, it can take a drop and keep on running,LOLOL



now one said it was built like a watch.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2007)

talon1189 said:


> Give Thall a break, He's only on his second can of coffee.



Now that, THAT, is an example of a great comeback, Tom!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2007)

talon1189 said:


>





manual said:


> looks like red is going to need a bigger outhouse



I don't know about the above-ground dimensions required, but I can certainly say if Tom Hall visits, it's gonna need to be deeper...


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi my name is Woodie, can I come saw wood with you guys, I promise I'm potty trained and I have my own chainsaw, its a J-red, made just for little guys. When I grow up I wanna be just like THALL and get me a real saw, a Stihl!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 30, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2007)

talon1189 said:


>





Woodie said:


> I don't know about the above-ground dimensions required, but I can certainly say if Tom Hall visits, it's gonna need to be deeper...



Not that it could EVER be deep enough...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Not that it could EVER be deep enough...



Stihl buzzing Woodie?,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoss (Aug 30, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Except that they lack hp........:greenchainsaw: :deadhorse:




Yeah they don't seem proud enough of the hp ratings to list them. Hmmmmm?


----------



## manual (Aug 31, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl buzzing Woodie?,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I think your in a heap o trouble now.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2007)

hoss said:


> Yeah they don't seem proud enough of the hp ratings to list them. Hmmmmm?




I believe that is the truth - they did however in the UK a few years ago, and they were anything but impressive - my post had a double meaning....


----------



## belgian (Aug 31, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Now we're cooking.



Thall, that Cuda of yours make me real jealous. All collector saws one gets are very often in a very dirty state also, and cleaning takes me at least an hour or two. I recently purchased a parts washing tank and use gasoil which works quite good, but one smells like a skunk afterwards (makes me think of poor Lakeside, LOL).

How does that Cuda work ? (which cleaning agent, filter ?, recycle ?) and how many $$$$ ?


----------



## belgian (Aug 31, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Wow, that cleaned up very nice!
> 
> I bet he will be one happy mofo when he picks it up!



I think the saw itself will be the most happy mofo in saw city, LOLOL.
that poor little thing was almost choked to death, I could feel her pain from across the atlantic


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2007)

belgian said:


> Thall, that Cuda of yours make me real jealous. All collector saws one gets are very often in a very dirty state also, and cleaning takes me at least an hour or two. I recently purchased a parts washing tank and use gasoil which works quite good, but one smells like a skunk afterwards (makes me think of poor Lakeside, LOL).
> 
> How does that Cuda work ? (which cleaning agent, filter ?, recycle ?) and how many $$$$ ?




It works with a very simple product, water. It holds 25 gallons of water and uses a special soap powder that mixes with the water so it won't cause any rust. It heats up to 180 degrees and in 5 minutes under high power jets the saw is spotless. Course the machine cost $5000.00 but its almost paid for itself in little over a year.


----------



## belgian (Aug 31, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> It works with a very simple product, water. It holds 25 gallons of water and uses a special soap powder that mixes with the water so it won't cause any rust. It heats up to 180 degrees and in 5 minutes under high power jets the saw is spotless. Course the machine cost $5000.00 but its almost paid for itself in little over a year.



What is the influence of the T° ? , do you see a big difference if you go lower on temp ? Reason I ask is I am considering to use my high pressure water cleaner in combination with a cold degreasing agent (first).
should work I think.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2007)

belgian said:


> What is the influence of the T° ? , do you see a big difference if you go lower on temp ? Reason I ask is I am considering to use my high pressure water cleaner in combination with a cold degreasing agent (first).
> should work I think.



Simple, the heat melts the grease. Thats why it only takes just a few minutes and its spotless. I've thrown saws in the machine where the machine was cold and it takes it 5 times longer to get the saw clean, gots to have that heat to get it done quick...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2007)

manual said:


> I think your in a heap o trouble now.


Heap of trouble, naaaaaaaaaaaaa. Woodie knows I'm playing around. Soon as he gets done buzzing he'll tell ya,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Aug 31, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Simple, the heat melts the grease. Thats why it only takes just a few minutes and its spotless. I've thrown saws in the machine where the machine was cold and it takes it 5 times longer to get the saw clean, gots to have that heat to get it done quick...



Roger that ! Thanks Master


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Except that they lack hp........:greenchainsaw: :deadhorse:



Lack hp, hell, they have no hp.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Lack hp, hell, they have no hp.



Hey Mow where you been? We're looking for your opinion here. You saw the 372/441 pics I'm sure, your thoughts?


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, I have been out of town on business for awhile and have a ton of catching up to do. One thing I did notice is how ssssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt the pictures were that Tom posted on that lovely 441 and how much better quality it has over the competition.
Stihl rocks.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Wow, I have been out of town on business for awhile and have a ton of catching up to do. One thing I did notice is how ssssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt the pictures were that Tom posted on that lovely 441 and how much better quality it has over the competition.
> Stihl rocks.



Two great minds think alike, look at our post times,LOLOL

Yes the 441 is put together for sure!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 3, 2007)

Tom just for kicks do one of the 441,460,7900 comparison. I would like to see the difference in them picked apart too. 
Because I dont usually pay attention to the build quality, I just care how well they run or not and dont give a hoot about gas sipping or guzzling.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 3, 2007)

Just to add for Jred fans ammo box. When a 441 can run with this 2171 in the cut, I will buy it.  

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=751874&postcount=16


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Tom just for kicks do one of the 441,460,7900 comparison. I would like to see the difference in them picked apart too.
> Because I dont usually pay attention to the build quality, I just care how well they run or not and dont give a hoot about gas sipping or guzzling.



Well I've looked closely at the 5100 and 7900 and they are built pretty durn solid. I shouldn't advertise for Cuttinscott but since he's a nice guy I will,LOL
Those Dolmars have one thing I really like , torx fasteners, same as Stihl. So much better than a dayumm Allen head screws. I hate those with a passion..

I'll open up the 7900 and 5100 up abit and snap you some pics.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Just to add for Jred fans ammo box. When a 441 can run with this 2171 in the cut, I will buy it.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=751874&postcount=16



LOL, if the 2171 is the red and black 372 the 441 will indeed run right withem.
Your gonna get Woody all stirred up Cut,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 3, 2007)

I have only found one weak spot on the Dolmar 7900. It was also my fault that the piece got broke, but after 2 months of coming up with a idea for the fix, alls better now. The plastic piece that the black metal clips are held onto broke off under the carb cover area during a cold start for practice for racing, either I hit it with my hand going down a broke it or the 460 rescue handle hit it and broke it off. It makes it a pita when you pop the cover and the clip flys off into the grass, but like I said fixed it yesterday.

Also got 5 new toys in the last couple of weeks, 2 saws last week and 3 pea shooters too. Just always wanted a laser 40cal, so if you see a red dot on the tree :Eye: .


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

441


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

441


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

441


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 3, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, if the 2171 is the red and black 372 the 441 will indeed run right withem.
> Your gonna get Woody all stirred up Cut,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Make sure you watch the video of the 2171 in that post.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

441



















nuff' said...............................


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56631&d=1188821475 

2171 making a cut on video.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> nuff' said...............................




I agree, 


7900 

375   

066 

084


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2007)

*Echo hp.*



Just Mow said:


> Lack hp, hell, they have no hp.



None according to their web-site, at least - and that is obviously for a reason.....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Just to add for Jred fans ammo box. When a 441 can run with this 2171 in the cut, I will buy it.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=751874&postcount=16




"Everyone" knows that the 372/2171 has potensial for more gains than most other saws out there when properly modded.......


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I agree,
> 
> 
> 7900
> ...



What is a 375?????? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 3, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> "Everyone" knows that the 372/2171 has potensial for more gains than most other saws out there when properly modded.......



Depends on the builder..........


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56631&d=1188821475
> 
> 2171 making a cut on video.



Thats a fast saw indeed, nice..


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I have only found one weak spot on the Dolmar 7900. It was also my fault that the piece got broke, but after 2 months of coming up with a idea for the fix, alls better now. The plastic piece that the black metal clips are held onto broke off under the carb cover area during a cold start for practice for racing, either I hit it with my hand going down a broke it or the 460 rescue handle hit it and broke it off. It makes it a pita when you pop the cover and the clip flys off into the grass, but like I said fixed it yesterday.
> 
> Also got 5 new toys in the last couple of weeks, 2 saws last week and 3 pea shooters too. Just always wanted a laser 40cal, so if you see a red dot on the tree :Eye: .



Sweet gun, your getting too many toys, your wife may have to take that new gun and shoot your wallet,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> "Everyone" knows that the 372/2171 has potensial for more gains than most other saws out there when properly modded.......



Won't argu that at all, I've heard that and read it many times too. However Sawtroll is yours modded, it better be you ole geezer, I'm coming to Norway with 441 in hand to whop ya so get modded fast, see ya around 6pm. Tell Witchy to fix some viddles, loser serves the meal so wash your hands buddy, I'm hungry, pass me the beans will ya,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2007)

How bout that 441


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok you 441 Stihl experts, what mods can we do for our B.M.F. 441 magnums?


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 3, 2007)

I know that these are stratified engines, therefore be wary of muffler moding, anything else we can do for more power? Not that this saw lacks power, I just want EVERY bit of available power.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 3, 2007)

Best power mod is a sharp chain... seriously...


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok, when is the 461 coming out so I can make this baby bigger? LOL Did I mention I LOVE THIS SAW?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> I know that these are stratified engines, therefore be wary of muffler moding, anything else we can do for more power? Not that this saw lacks power, I just want EVERY bit of available power.




Big Dave Nieger done a mod job on CasseyForrest's 441 and Cassey said it turned out pretty good. Big Dave is the man to talk to.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 3, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I agree,
> 
> 
> 7900
> ...



and an 090 just for posterity. 

They are on my longterm wishlist.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 3, 2007)

There are no 441's around here to try, but it sure sounds nice. 

Someday, maybe.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 4, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> There are no 441's around here to try, but it sure sounds nice.
> 
> Someday, maybe.


*
YOU* can change that


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 4, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> *
> YOU* can change that



Already have a 460, that no longer bogs in willow thanks to you guys, so why would I want to procure a 441? I just want to try one is all, I have some 48" burr oak that needs to be blocked into firewood length, that should make for a nice fun trial run.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> What is a 375?????? :greenchainsaw:



I believe husky has or had a 375k concrete saw that had a 1mm bigger bore than a 372.


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 4, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Best power mod is a sharp chain... seriously...


Good advice...thats the best mod any saw can have.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> I believe husky has or had a 375k concrete saw that had a 1mm bigger bore than a 372.


Yes they do, but that isn't a chainsaw.

My point is that the chainsaw isn't named 375, even with the larger engine, but still 372xp!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Yes they do, but that isn't a chainsaw.
> 
> My point is that the chainsaw isn't named 375, even with the larger engine, but still 372xp!  :greenchainsaw:



Make that 372xpW  or to be separated from the 70.7cc version people use the term 375 when talking about the difference in one with the 74.6cc topend. 
But you would have to be among people talking about them to know that.

Even Bailey's uses 375 designation for its ordering even though it is listed as 372xpw. When ordering from Bailey's you tell them this to get the 375, HU 375W order code.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Make that 372xpW  or to be separated from the 70.7cc version people use the term 375 when talking about the difference in one with the 74.6cc topend.



Must 372xpws are not 75cc, just those sold by Baileys recently.......

The "w" stands for the wrap handle, and has nothing to do with the displacement, *really*...... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 4, 2007)

All I know is Ian's and mine are 74.66cc's and are called 375's by those in the know at gtg's etc when referring to the saws. I have even seen 375's being run for the last 3 years before Bailey's finally put some out. 

When talking about the Husky among friends and we want to distinguish between 372, 375, BB372, thats how we refer to them. You can refer to it however you like my friend. But among-est us we will call it what we have always called them before and know which saw we are talking about.


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> All I know is Ian's and mine are 74.66cc's and are called 375's by those in the know at gtg's etc when referring to the saws. I have even seen 375's being run for the last 3 years before Bailey's finally put some out.
> 
> When talking about the Husky among friends and we want to distinguish between 372, 375, BB372, thats how we refer to them. You can refer to it however you like my friend. But among-est us we will call it what we have always called them before and know which saw we are talking about.



Thats understandable, but your going to make sawtroll add a row to his spec sheet if others start referring to them as 375's .


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 4, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> All I know is Ian's and mine are 74.66cc's and are called 375's by those in the know at gtg's etc when referring to the saws. I have even seen 375's being run for the last 3 years before Bailey's finally put some out.
> 
> When talking about the Husky among friends and we want to distinguish between 372, 375, BB372, thats how we refer to them. You can refer to it however you like my friend. But among-est us we will call it what we have always called them before and know which saw we are talking about.



That's just fine with me, and practical I'm sure, _*among you *_- but it isn't you and your friends (or Baileys) that deside the model numbers of the different Husky models, and versions of those.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That's just fine with me, and practical I'm sure, _*among you *_- but it isn't you and your friends (or Baileys) that deside the model numbers of the different Husky models, and versions of those.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Wasn't it you that wanted to call the new 346xp 50cc saw a 349xp, well guess what sir, a 349xp is what I will refer to for that saw from now on to distinguish it from the 45cc brother.  So when you see me and others referring to a 349 you will be the one to blame in the future.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Wasn't it you that wanted to call the new 346xp 50cc saw a 349xp, well guess what sir, a 349xp is what I will refer to for that saw from now on to distinguish it from the 45cc brother.  So when you see me and others referring to a 349 you will be the one to blame in the future.



I wanted *Husky* to do that, not someone else, contrary to what it says on the saws....opcorn:  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 4, 2007)

ST, just so you can update your specs :deadhorse:  . Here is the part numbers straight from Husqvarna on the 2006-2007 372xpW, the cylinder and piston are of 51.4mm for replacement parts. Straight from a Husky dealer IPL.
HUS Husqvarna 503976171
PISTON CPL 51.4 MM	
Husqvarna 503289039
PISTON RING	

OEM Piston and Cylinder Kit 372xpw 2006-2007	
This is a 75cc . Piston diameter is 51.4mm. piston and cylinder kit 51.4mm x 1.2mm rings.

365 =48mm
372xp = 50mm
372xpW/375 = 51.4mm
BB372 = 52mm


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL, Yaw guys gonna argu all day over those two saws, shame on ya.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 4, 2007)

Like beating a dead horse I tell you. i get my info straight from husqvarna resources. 
Just go to prove you cant believe everything out there on the web, heck if that was true i would believe the Husky 372 and 375 or 372xpW weight 14.75LBS :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange: but we know better and it made for good teasing material once.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 4, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, Yaw guys gonna argu all day over those two saws, shame on ya.



Both of them are in the "specs":biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 4, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Both of them are in the "specs":biggrinbounce2:




Ya think,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 4, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya think,LOL



Specs *YAWN*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Specs *YAWN*



LOL, there is only one spec that every saw company reaches for, its No.1

Who has the main spec Mow?,LOL


----------



## manual (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Well, Well,
Looks like we got two new shinny stars out there. 

Saw troll and Thall........Good for ya two.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Well, Well, Well,
> Looks like we got two new shinny stars out there.
> 
> Saw troll and Thall........Good for ya two.



Sawtroll is my arguing partner. Though he's much much older than me I still take him on,hehehehhehe


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Sawtroll is my arguing partner.



*HEY!!!*


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Well, Well, Well,
> Looks like we got two new shinny stars out there.
> 
> Saw troll and Thall........Good for ya two.





THALL10326 said:


> Sawtroll is my arguing partner. Though he's much much older than me I still take him on,hehehehhehe



LOL - I was first to the star, also.....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodie said:


> *HEY!!!*




Your the guy I like smacking around and around and around,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> You're the guy I like chasing around and around and around



Couple of misspellings...I took care of it for you.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I really like you Tom and all of those Stihl saws too. I'm a closet Stihl lover at heart.



Fixed


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Speaking of closet, how do you open one of these doors from the inside?



Wow 2K...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Couple of misspellings...I took care of it for you.



You do have a cute little behind, c'mere big boy,LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 5, 2007)

You boys holding hands beneath the stall wall too?? or were you just picking up the dropped paperopcorn:


----------



## belgian (Sep 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Best power mod is a sharp chain... seriously...




There's a lot of truth in that statement, seriously. I would choose it as my signature but I don't want to steal it from the true Master of da Stihl House   

On a sidenote, I am typing this message from a Hotel near the Waiblingen Stihl factory in Germany. I drove by it today while visiting a customer today. I would have liked to take some pics for ya, but I did not have my camera with me, grrrrrrr. Sure would have made Tom jealous :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> You boys holding hands beneath the stall wall too?? or were you just picking up the dropped paperopcorn:



DO NOT MAKE THE TOE ANGRY!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodie said:


> DO NOT MAKE THE TOE ANGRY!



I like ya like ya little toe Woodie, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> There's a lot of truth in that statement, seriously. I would choose it as my signature but I don't want to steal it from the true Master of da Stihl House
> 
> On a sidenote, I am typing this message from a Hotel near the Waiblingen Stihl factory in Germany. I drove by it today while visiting a customer today. I would have liked to take some pics for ya, but I did not have my camera with me, grrrrrrr. Sure would have made Tom jealous :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr only I'm allowed in those buildings you heathen, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I like ya like ya little toe Woodie, LOLOLOLOL



I'm sure Mr. Grodin will be pleased to know that. 

That way he won't feel so bad when the size 13 boot he resides in winds up buried in your axe...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> Sure would have made Tom jealous





THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr only I'm allowed in those buildings you heathen, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........



Who's that 14-year-old knucklehead Demi's dating? I hear he tours that factory all the time...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I'm sure Mr. Grodin will be pleased to know that.
> 
> That way he won't feel so bad when the size 13 boot he resides in winds up buried in your axe...



What are you doing wearing Mr.Grodin on your toe, hmmmmmmmmmmmm,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Who's that 14-year-old knucklehead Demi's dating? I hear he tours that factory all the time...



One thing is for certain, she isn't dating Mr. Grodin, LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hey Woodie*

Go start that thread you told me you was gonna start. The one about LETS BOOT THALL OFF THE SITE. I'm ready baby, lets see whatcha got, getttter done and I'll give you the belt waxed, shined and engraved to boot. If ya don't gettter done then crow shall be your meal for the next 20 years sucker,hehehe


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2007)

what about the vacation?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> what about the vacation?:hmm3grin2orange:



Getting away from Woodie would be not a vacation but a blessing,


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Getting away from Woodie would be not a vacation but a blessing,



You can run, but you can't hide, baby!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2007)

Tom is being stalked...


----------



## belgian (Sep 6, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Those Dolmars have one thing I really like , torx fasteners, same as Stihl. So much better than a dayumm Allen head screws. I hate those with a passion..



Huh, why's that ??? Torx have a greater contact surface, but not that much.
I like Allen head screws much better than slotted screws for example, less wear and easy to tighten. Where's that hate comin from ???opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 6, 2007)

belgian said:


> Where's that hate coming from Tom!



Tom, no need to hate something just because they are a little different. 

I learned that from you to have a open mind and over look the minor flaws in others.  

Just thought I would share a pic to make you smile and see that there is truly not a biased bone in my body. You ought to see the other dozen of red,green,black and yellow ones.


----------



## belgian (Oct 26, 2007)

Did anyone notice our Tom is taking a little Stihl vacation again... somebody must have said something stupid :sword:


----------



## WPanhandler (Oct 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> Did anyone notice our Tom is taking a little Stihl vacation again... somebody must have said something stupid :sword:



Nope, Haven't seen him either....or evidence.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> Did anyone notice our Tom is taking a little Stihl vacation again... somebody must have said something stupid :sword:




Maybe still worn out after that "sales" week???  :jawdrop:


----------



## Woodie (Oct 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> Did anyone notice our Tom is taking a little Stihl vacation again... somebody must have said something stupid :sword:



On THIS board? Nooooooooo.....


----------



## manual (Oct 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> Did anyone notice our Tom is taking a little Stihl vacation again... somebody must have said something stupid :sword:



Don't Know, I just stopped by this site today for a cup of Joe.
Well I'm Done, see ya later.


----------

